# Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...



## Thomas9904 (12. Juli 2011)

Vorabveröffentlichung Magazin, Ausgabe August

*Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"....​*
Ich bekam am 11.07. 2011 um 11Uhr42 eine Mail von einem Herrn K.D. Müller aus Thüringen.

Auszüge daraus:


> Hallo, Thomas Finkbeiner -
> 
> mir gehörte  eines von den 24 Augenpaare, von denen hier die Rede ist und ich will Ihnen zuerst unsere Genugtuung mitteilen, dass unser geplatztes Gespräch in Schwickershausen nur aufgeschoben und nicht aufgehoben sein wird....
> ....
> Nunmehr  bitte ich Sie mit der Veröffentlichung der beiden angehängten Texte meine Mitwirkung zu unterstützen..



Ohne Briefkopf, ohne genauen Namen (nur mit den Abkürzungen) und als Anhang ein Worddokument das zwei "Offene Briefe" bzw. Statements enthielt.

Er stellte sich als Verantwortlicher für "Öffentlichkeitsarbeit" vor.

Als ich mir diese Dokumente durchlas, war mir die Brisanz sofort klar.

Daher ersuchte ich Herrn Müller darum, mir zuerst einmal mitzuteilen, in welchem Verband er die Öffentlichkeitsarbeit mache.

Und auch, ob diese Dokumente vom Präsidenten des VANT, Herrn Karol, inhaltlich auch so gesehen werden und ob dieser der Veröffentlichung so zugestimmt hatte.

Denn in der Mail wurde mir noch ausdrücklich ein Gruß von Herrn Karol durch Herrn Müller ausgerichtet. so dass ich davon ausgehen muss, dass Herr Karol zumindest den Inhalt der Dokumente kannte und diesem so nicht widersprochen hat.

Jetzt gerade (12.07.2011, 9Uhr24) kam eine Mail (Auszug daraus mit der Autorisierung des Schreibens durch VANT/Präsident Karol):


> Hallo, Herr Finkelstein - zur weiteren Aufklärung:
> 
> Wie Sie ja bereits wissen, haben VANT und die Angelvereine der IG Großbrembach GbR eine Kooperationsvereinbarung getroffen. Das erweiterte Präsidium des Verbandes und die Leitung der IG haben mich gebeten, die Öffentlichkeitsarbeit der Kooperationsgemeinschaft zu übernehmen. Der Ihnen zugesandte Text wird von Beiden autorisiert.



Nachfolgend also die beiden Dokumente, darauf folgend unsere Stellungnahme dazu mit den ganzen Fragen, die sich aus dieser also vom VANT/Präsident Karol ausrücklich autorisierten Veröffentlichung ergeben.



> *Probleme mit der Navigation*
> 
> 24 unruhige Augenpaare schauten am Samstag abwechselnd auf die Uhr, zur Tür oder zum Fenster hinaus. Er kam nicht. Nur ein Klingelzeichen. Hier Finkbeiner. Der Administrator unseres „anglerboards“ meldete sich mit Namen. Nehme doch an, dass es sein passgetreuer ist.  Nicht wie üblich im Board - „Mattimax“ statt Müller. Bin zwar prinzipiell für ein Verhüllungsverbot nicht nur bei Islamisten. Geschenkt  – mancher traut sich  ja sonst mit seiner Meinung überhaupt nicht auf die Straße.
> 
> ...



*Klarstellung der Redaktion:*
Wir wurden vom Präsidenten des VANT, Herrn Karol, zu einem Treffen eingeladen.

Es wurde der Termin ausgemacht, und wir fragten per Mail nach einer Adresse fürs Navi, um zum Ort kommen zu können. Es wurde die Zusendung einer Anfahrtsskizze zugesagt. 

Ebenso schrieb ich, dass ich den Termin zuerst mit meinem Kollegen Franz abklären müsse und auf jeden Fall danach den Termin bestätigen würde.

Es wurde bis dahin von Herrn Karol also lediglich eine Ortsangabe gemacht (Schwickenhausen). Und dass das Treffen da an einem Verbandsgewässer stattfinden würde.

Nach Abklärung des Termines mit Franz schickte ich Herrn Karol eine Mail, dass der Termin klar gehen würde und bat *nochmal *um eine genaue Adresse des Treffens.

Nach Tagen kam dann eine Mail von Herrn Karol zurück, in welcher der Termin bestätigt wurde. Sowie wiederum die Zusendung einer Anfahrtsskizze angekündigt.

Diese bekamen wir bis zum Tage des Treffens nicht zugeschickt, so dass wir dann selbstverständlich das Treffen nicht wahrnehmen konnten.

Nachdem ich das so im Forum veröffentlicht hatte, kam ein paar Minuten später ein Anruf von Herrn Karol, wo wir bleiben würden.

Ich sagte ihm, dass er uns ja nicht mitgeteilt hatte, wo das Treffen genau stattfinden solle.

Daraufhin meinte er, es sei keine Entschuldigung, wenn man wegen einer fehlenden Anfahrtsskizze nicht kommen würde und wir ja schliesslich hätten anrufen können.

*Ja, er hat recht, es ist keine Entschuldigung und sollte es auch nie sein, da wir uns für nichts entschuldigen müssen.* 
Wir haben IMMER JEDE Mail von Herrn Karol umgehend beantwortet.
Sollte er tatsächlich also eine genaue Adresse/Skizze geschickt haben (im Telefonat behauptete er sowohl, dass er keine Skizze geschickt habe und es keine Entschuldigung für unser fernbleiben wäre. Wie auch, dass er eine Skizze geschickt habe und die "eben nicht angekommen wäre"), hätte er spätestens dann, als er nicht umgehend eine Antwort von uns erhielt, sich bei uns melden müssen.

*Nochmal, zur Klarstellung:*
Wir wurden eingeladen, nicht wir haben um das Gespräch gebeten.
Wir waren bereit zu diesem Treffen und die 250 km Anfahrt auf uns zu nehmen dafür.
Also hatte Herr Karol hier eine klare Bring- und nicht wir eine Holschuld.

Alleine dieses arrogante Selbstverständnis seitens Herrn Karol, welches auch in dem obigen Schreiben klar zum Ausdruck kommt, zeigt uns wieder einmal mehr als deutlich, dass nicht nur der komplette VDSF, sondern leider auch ein Landesverband des DAV (VANT) jede Bodenhaftung verloren haben und sich hier wie da die Funktionäre als Nabel der anglerischen Welt sehen.

Und sich jeder nach diesem Selbstverständnis - auch abseits normaler Umgangsformen bei Einladungen - wohl gefälligst nach den Wünschen und Vorstellungen der Funktionäre zu richten habe.

Nachdem eh ein Treffen mit den Präsidenten von TLAV und Afvot ansteht, desen Termin wir noch ausmachen müssen, schlug ich vor, dass Herr Karol einfach zu diesem Treffen dann ebenfalls kommen solle.

*Ein solches gemeinsames Treffen wurde seitens Herrn Karol kategorisch abgelehnt.*

Verständlich wird dies vielleicht, wenn man untenstehendes Dokument, offiziell abgesegnet von Herrn Karol, durchliest und dann unseren Kommentar und unsere Fragen daz:



> *Offener Brief: Kooperationsgemeinschaft VANT /IG Großbrembach*
> 
> *Da sind keine „idelogischen Gräben“!*
> 
> ...



Zuerst einmal zur IG Großbrembach:
Natürlich ist eine GbR zuerst einmal ein Zusammenschluss um gemeinsam Geschäfte zu tätigen.

Auch wenn das hier als "gemeinnützig" bezeichnet wird, ist das wohl nichts anderes als ein *"Zweckbetrieb* im Sinne der Abgabenordnung Thüringens".

Ob und warum das zuständige Finanzamt das so genehmigt hat (da damit auch steuerliche Aspekte verbunden sind), werden wir recherchieren und nachfragen.

*Denn die genannte Abgabenordnung ist da klar:*
Ein solcher Zweckbetrieb *kann* genehmigt werden, wenn die Aufgaben dieses Zweckbetriebes dazu notwendig sind, um die Arbeit von Vereinen im sportlichen oder kulturellen Bereich sicherzustellen. 
Ohne dass es bei eigentlich geschäftlichen, nicht vom eigentlichen Vereinszweck getragenen Tätigkeiten wie z. B. gastronomischer Bewirtschaftung bei Veranstaltungen etc., dann zu steuerlichen Problemen/Schlechterstellungen für die Vereine kommen kann.

*Voraussetzung ist laut Abgabenordnung aber auch, dass niemand anderes diese Tätigkeit so vornehmen kann.*

Die Arbeit einer solchen Zweckgesellschaft zum pachten und bewirtschaften von Angelgewässern kann aber jederzeit von ganz normalen Angelvereinen und Verbänden wahrgenommen werden, dazu braucht es keine GbR - auch nicht als Zweckbetrieb.

*Das dürfte auch ein ziemlicher Einzelfall in Deutschland sein, und weder VDSF noch DAV dürften an solchen Konstrukten, welche letztlich die Arbeit der Vereine überflüssig machen oder unterminieren würden, ein Interesse haben. * 

Schon gar nicht dann, wenn im Gesellschaftsvertrag steht, dass bei Austritt eines Vereines aus der GbR die Pachtverträge/Gewässer bei der GbR bleiben, statt bei den austretenden Vereinen.

Von den ehemals 6 Vereinen, welche warum auch immer diese GbR gegründet haben (was natürlich zum einen Gründungskosten verursacht, zum anderen auch Betriebskosten (erhalten Geschäftsführer ein Gehalt?), wir werden da noch recherchieren...), sind immerhin  wohl schon 2 ausgetreten (worden?), obwohl sie wohl daduch ihre Pachtgewässer verloren haben.

*Fragen zu dem Konstrukt IG Großbrembach GbR*
> Warum wurde die GbR gegründet?
> Ob und wie kam das zuständige Finanzamt dazu, das zu genehmigen, obwohl die "Arbeit" dieser GbR zigtausendfach nachweislich in ganz Deutschland von Vereinen/Verbänden gut getan wird?
> Was kann diese GbR besser oder preiswerter als ein Angelverein oder Verband?
> Warum wurde nicht statt dessen einfach z. B.ein gemeinsamer Verein gegründet oder das einem Verband übertragen, sondern dieser Weg über eine GbR gewählt?
> Wer profitiert am Ende davon?
> Warum geht Herr Karol mit dem VANT eine Kooperation mit einer solchen GbR ein, welche den Status von Vereinen und Verbänden  (e.V.) schwächt? 
> Wieso trägt der VANT bwz. dessen Funktionäre das mit?

*Die Frage ist und bleibt:*
Warum musste zusätzlich eine GbR mit Vertrag, Geschäftsführern, Gründungs- und wohl auch laufenden Kosten gegründet werden für etwas, was seit Jahren Vereine und Verbände (auch die Vereine der IG) sehr gut als eigentlichen Zweck eines Angelvereines/verbandes machen und aus den Mitgliedsbeiträgen finanzieren:
Pachten, kaufen und bewirtschaften von Angelgewässern für die Angler? 

*Fragen und Anmerkungen zum VANT an Hand des obigen Schreibens*
Da Herr Karol augenscheinlich den Inhalt des Schreibens autorisiert hat, hier einige bemerkenswerte Punkte und Fragen unsererseits dazu:



> Nicht die Brandenburger sind da gemeint sondern die Mecklenburger. Sie erlauben das Fangen und Töten von Fischen jedem Hergelaufenen. Für 28 Tage im Jahr und ein kleines Salär. Kein Wunder wenn so das Angeln zum Gaudi verkommt.Aber angemerkt werden muss - die Brandenburger sind die noch schlimmeren Barbaren. Sie dulden ein sog. Friedfischangeln ganz ohne behördliche Angellizens während des ganzen Jahres!


Wie auch beim VDSF gibt sich hier der VANT als alleiniger "Vetreter" des wahren Angelns und fordert strikt weiterhin die gesetzliche Zwangsprüfung - über die Arroganz von Verbänden und Funktionären haben wir da ja schon mehrfach geschrieben.

Ob das angesichts der Kooperation mit der IG Großbrembach GbR mit der Fischerschule zusammen hängen mag?

Dass es auch da beim VANT und der IG Großbrembach - wie auch vom VDSF-Landesverband in Schleswig Holstein zugegeben - schlicht um Kohle geht, kann man da leicht vermuten.

Denn anders kann man das wohl kaum sehen, wenn Bürger mit Interesse am Angeln von vornherein pauschal als "Hergelaufene" und "Gaudiangler" verunglimpft werden und ihnen eine gesetzliche Zwangsprüfung gegen den Willen des Gesetzgebers seitens eines "Angler"verbandes sowie einer GbR, welche zusammen eine Angelschule betreiben, verordnet werden soll.



> Dem noch zum VDSF gehörenden Landesverband liegt an den Neuregelungen ja nur, um das teuer erworbene Fischereirecht für die Saalekaskade durch mehr „Angelouristen“ finanzieren zu können.


*Fakt:*
"Teuer" wurde das ja erst, nachdem der VANT in einen Bieterwettbewerb um die Pacht der Saalekaskade einstieg. 
Obwohl das Angebot (welches auch vom Afvot wahrgenommen wurde) seitens des TLAV klar stand, dass ALLE Angler ALLER Verbände gleiche Konditionen zum Angeln an der Saalekaskade bekommen würden, wenn man sich nicht gegenseitig überbieten würde.



> Die vom „Angelindianer“ Aua im Fernsehen geforderte Angelfreiheit für Jedermann wird von keinem der Verbände unterstützt.


Man kann das immer für sich passend interpretieren, wenn es wie dem VANT und der IG Großbrembach augenscheinlich ums Geldverdienen mit einer Angelschule geht.

Aber es geht ja auch Auwa Thiemann nicht um Anarchie am Wasser, wenn das auch so von VANT und IG Großbrembach GbR interpretiert wird. 
Sondern um einen möglichst bundeseiheitlichen, gesetzlich einfachen und unbürokratischen Zugang aller interessierter Bürger zum Angeln, wie fast überall europa- und weltweit - so haben wir das jedenfalls verstanden.

Wir werden daher sowohl beim DAV-Bund wie auch bei den DAV-Landesverbänden nachfragen, wie sie sich zum Verhalten und den Aussagen von Herrn Karol, dem VANT; Herrn Müller sowie der IG Großbrembach GbR stellen.

Ob auch sie die normalen Bürger mit Interesse am Angeln unter den pauschalen  Generalverdacht des "Hergelaufenen" und "Gaudianglers" stellen und deswegen eine strikte gesetzliche Zwangsprüfung wollen.

Oder ob die bisherige vom DAV und seinen Landesverbänden (bis auf den VANT) vertretene Linie noch Gültigkeit hat:
*Ein unkomplizierter und unbürokatischer gesetzlicher Zugang zum Angeln für alle daran interessierten Bürger.*
Wir werden berichten.

Bestehen bleibt ebenfalls unser Gesprächsangebot auch an den VANT.
Allerdings auf Grund der bisherigen Erfahrungen nur, wenn wir das Gespräch aufzeichnen können, um ALLE im Gespräch gemachte Aussagen dann auch eindeutig beweisbar zu haben.


Thomas Finkbeiner

*Noch ein ganz persönlicher Kommentar*
Kaum war der Text gestern veröffentlicht, bekam ich PN`s und Mails in Massen, ebenso Anrufe.

Bis nach 24 Uhr hing ich gestern am Telefon.

Es wurde gratuliert, gepöbelt, geschimpft und gewarnt.

Meistens gewarnt.

Vor fast jedem, der in irgendeinem Verband oder Verein in Thüringen irgend etwas zu sagen hat...

TLAV, AFVOT, VANT, IG GbR.....

Präsidenten, Expräsidenten, Geschäftsführer, Vizes, Lehrgangsleiter - es scheint in Thüringen in keinem Verband laut diesen Anrufen und Mails auch nur einen tragbaren Funktionär zu geben.

Ich bekam wieder eine Unmenge Dokumente, welche alle möglichen Schlechtigkeiten und Hinterhältigkeiten ALLER  Verbände und Funktionäre untereinander darlegen sollen (und das meist auch tun..)..

Viele der Anrufer waren selber in Vereinen in Thüringen oder im einen oder anderen Verband tätig - oder sind das noch.

*Ja, da scheint es doch so, als ob gezielt versucht werden soll, uns da zu beeinflussen oder instrumentalisieren - leider nicht FÜR Angler, sondern immer nur gegen den jeweils anderen Verband..*

Scheinbar haben aber all diese Leute nicht den Arsch in der Hose, selber hier zu schreiben oder gar in ihren Verbänden und Vereinen selber den Mund aufzumachen und die Verhältnisse zu ändern.

Manche auch aus nachvollziehbar respektablen Gründen. Denn da wird zwischen Verbänden, Vereinen und Leuten hin- und hergeklagt in Thüringen, dass es jeden PETAner nur freuen -  und jeden Angler nur grausen kann.

*Uns hier in der Redaktion interessiert aber keinesfalls das Thüringeninterne Schmierentheater von Verbänden, Vereinen und Funktionären um Geld und Macht..*

Ja, wir kennen grob die Geschichte, warum die Verbände so zersplittert sind und verfeindet.
In  mindestens 3 Varianten (je nachdem, ob der Informant dem TLAV, AFVOT oder VANT angehörte)..

*ABER:*
Ist uns eigentlich wurscht.
Die Angler bekommen nunmal die Funktionäre in Vereinen und Verbänden, die sie wählen und gewähren lassen - oder die sie auf Grund dessen dann auch verdient haben..

Solange so etwas landesintern bleibt und nur die Angler vor Ort betroffen sind und zu leiden haben, sind das zwar eigentlich auch nicht hinnehmbare Dinge. 

*Aber für uns als bundesweites Medium für alle Angler* nur dann von übergeordneten Interesse, wenn unsere angelpolitischen Grundsätze und Leitlinien berührt werden.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=201367

Und dann erst veröffentlichen wir auch dazu - Bzw. dann, wie in dem Fall hier auch, wenn Verbände oder Vereine uns Material zum veröffentlichen schicken - wie den offenen Brief hier.

Und das dann eine Einstellung zu Anglern und dem Angeln verrät, die unseren oben genannten Grundsätzen komplett zuwiderläuft..

*An alle, die uns gewarnt haben:*
Ja, auch wir denken, dass man KEINEM Verband oder Funktionär in Thüringen wirklich trauen kann.

Ja, wir wissen, dass es da nur ums Geld und Macht geht und ALLE Verbände immer wieder versuchen, den anderen Vereine Gewässer und Vereine auszuspannen oder abzuwerben, um mehr Beiträge und eine größere Beteiligung an den Geldern der Fischereiabgabe des Landes zu bekommen. 

Ja, wir wissen, dass Personen, welche sich da in den Augen der jeweiligen Funktionäre/Verbände nicht wohlfeil verhalten, sowohl vor Gericht gezerrt werden, bei Arbeitgebern angeschwärzt, aus Vereinen geworfen werden sollen, Stasivorwürfe erhoben werden und, und, und,........


*ABER:*
Das sind zum einen Thüringeninterene Probleme, Streitereien und Schlammschlachen - und sorry liebe Thüringer!! 
Die müsst ihr selber lösen, indem ihr eure Funktionäre zum Teufel jagt und neue, in euren Augen seriösere, wählt. 

*Und:*
Fast die gleichen Probleme gibt es in ähnlicher Form auch in fast allen anderen Bundesländern - ihr steht da nicht alleine mit..

*Für uns ist dabei aber folgendes maßgebend:*
TLAV und AFVOT stehen grundsätzlich angelpolitisch (auch mit den jetzt handelnden Personen, unabhängig von den thüringeninternen Schlammschlachten) für ein möglichst wenig restriktives Angeln und versuchen dies auch politisch durchzusetzen.

Während der VANT dafür steht, Angler immer weiter zu reglementieren. Und am Angeln interessierte Menschen pauschal, wie im hier veröffentlichen Brief deutlich zu lesen, als "Hergelaufene" und "Gaudiangler" verunglimpft.

Und das kollidiert dann mit unserem angelpolitischen Selbstverständnis in der Redaktion.

*Für uns sind Angler und am Angeln interessierte Menschen zuerst einmal ein Gewinn für Deutschland.*

Für die Gewässer, Natur- und Artenschutz, Gesellschaft und Ökonomie..

Zuerst eine Chance, dann erst - wenn überhaupt - eine Gefahr..

Und je mehr Angler es gibt, desto mehr Angler werden in Vereinen und Verbänden sein. Die damit nicht nur mehr Geld hätten - sondern auch eine gewichtigere Stimme in der Politik.

Wir werden uns immer wehren gegen Verbände, Vereine und Funktionäre, welche Angler oder am Angeln interessierte Menschen so pauschal zuerst als Gefahr darstellen und damit auch fehlgeleiteten Tieschützern oder PETAnern erst die Munition geben, die diese dann gegen die Angler einsetzen können, wollen  - und das ja nachweislich auch tun.

Uns ist es eigentlich wurscht, dass scheinbar in ganz Thüringen weder Angler, Vereine noch Verbände willens oder in der Lage sind, auf Schlammschlachten zu verzichten und sich zu einem vernünftigen Verband zusammen zu schliessen.

*Uns ist es aber nicht wurscht, wenn dann in öffentlichen Briefen und Dokumenten wegen dieser unerträglichen Schlammschlachten Angler  pauschal verunglimpft werden - und dagegen werden wir immer anschreiben und uns dagegen wehren..*


*DIE ANTWORT VOM DAV-BUND*
Soeben kam eine Antwort des DAV-Präsidenten Günter Markstein auf unsere Mailanfrage mit der Erlaubnis zum veröffentlichen:


> Sehr geehrter Herr Finkbeiner,
> 
> Ihr E-Mail-Schreiben von 18. Juli 2011 haben wir erhalten und auch die unter dem im Schreiben angegebenen Weblink abrufbaren Informationen in Ihrem Internetforum zur Kenntnis genommen. Der Deutsche Anglerverband e.V. distanziert sich klar von den Diffamierungen in dem von Ihnen zitierten "Offenen Brief: Kooperationsbereitschaft VANT/IG Großbrembach - Da sind keine 'idelogischen Gräben'", die nicht der Politik des DAV entsprechen.
> 
> ...



Zuerst einmal:
Ich bin froh über diese eindeutige und klare Ausage vom DAV-Bund/Günter Markstein!

Interessant, dass sich da Herr Karol jetzt aber auf einmal distaniziert von Leuten, mit denen er bisher wohl in guter Kooperation gemeinsam daran gearbeitet hat, Erleichterungen beim gesetzlichen Zugang zum Angeln zu verhindern.. 

Und im Gegensatz zu dem, was Herr Müller - als Absender des offenen Briefes - mehrfach auf unsere Nachfrage behauptet hat,  nun abstreitet, dass dieser auch vom VANT autorisiert gewesen wäre.

*Einer der beiden Herren - entweder Herr Karol oder Herr Müller - lügt hier also augenscheinlich.*

Wie glaubwürdig das alles ist, muss angesichts der Veröffentlichungen auf den Seiten des VANT sowie der Ehrenmitgliedschaft von Tilo Kummer im VANT; die im Grundsatz und auch teilweise ähnlichem Wortlaut diese Diffamierungen als Argument für eine gesetzliche Zwangsprüfung bringen, jeder für sich selber entscheiden.

Zitat dazu von Herrn Karol, aus "Freies Wort"  vom 06.06.2008, so bis jetzt immer noch auf den Seiten des VANT zu finden:


> Der Thüringer Landtag beschliesst Änderungen, die Angel-Freiheit für alle versprechen, aber nicht garantieren können.
> Von Redaktionsmitglied Jens Voigt
> 
> "Wenn das hier passiert", knurrt Rainer Karol und knallt die Papiere auf den Couchtisch, "dann könnte man auch jeden Dödel mit "`ner geladenen Flinte auf die Jagd lassen".
> Und kündigt schonmal "Kampf und Widerstand bis zum Äußersten" an.



Und man wird dann sehen,wie sich Herr Karol bzw. der VANT bei den vom DAV-Bund angeregten Beratungen positionieren wird - sofern dieses Treffen dann auch tatsächlich stattfinden wird..

Auch im Hinblick darauf, dass praktisch alle anderen DAV-Landesverbände und der DAV-Bund für einen möglichst unkomplizierten gesetzlichen Zugang zum Angeln kämpfen, da diese Angler zuerst mal für etwas Gutes und nicht für eine Gefahr halten wie der VANT.

Man wird sehen, was dabei rauskommt....

Wir werden wie immer berichten.
Thomas Finkbeiner

PS:
Siehe dazu auch:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=219953


----------



## locotus (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Mahlzeit,

die hier von beiden Seiten vorgetragenen Gründe zum nichtzustandekommen des Treffen, lassen mich nur den Kopf schütteln.  Wenn alle dieses Treffen wollten, was ja wohl so war, ob nun VANT das AB eingeladen hat oder nicht, sei mal dahingestellt, sollten doch alle zusehen, dass man sich auch triftt. Sich hinterher hinzustellen und zu sagen, wir hatten keine Anfahrtsskizze, ist in der heutigen Zeit und den gegebenen Möglichkeiten, Inet, Handy, Navi, Autoatlas, in meinen Augen nicht nachvollziehbar und irgendwelche Schuldzuweisungen (Bringschuld) einfach über. Das die andere Seite, dieses Problem mit ihrem Schreiben versucht ins lächerliche zu ziehen, spricht aber auch nicht für Professionalität im Umgang miteinander.

In meinen Augen ist hiermit schon soviel Porzellan zerschlagen worden, dass jede Seite wohl sehr argwöhnisch in einen nächsten Versuch zum Treffen gehen wird.

Das zweite Schreiben lässt mich dann erneut den Kopf schütteln, über die Ansichten der Herren aus Thüringen. Die Herren dürften alle schon etwas älter sein und ich vermute auch zum größten Teil aus Thüringen stammen. Da stellt sich mir dann die Frage, wie haben sie denn mit dem Angeln angefangen? Haben sie früher eine Prüfung machen müssen oder sind sie nicht vielmehr zum Angelverein in der Nähe genangen, haben sich einen Ausweis ausstellen lassen und das wars.

Jeden Touristen oder einfach nur Interessierten als Hergelaufenen zu bezeichnen, die das Angeln dann als Gaudi sehen, zeugt von wenig Respekt genauso wie die Aussage, dass Angler Naturschützer sind und jeder Interessierte willkommen ist, aber der Tourischein keine Anerkennung finden darf. Ja gehts noch? Touristen können also keine Naturschützer sein? Ein typisch deutsches Negativdenken, das Glas ist immer halb leer. #d

Man kann nicht anders, als den Eindruck zu gewinnen, das man versucht an seinen Posten zu klammern und alles was diesen und den vermeintlich besonderen Stand der Angler in Gefahr bringt, einfach blockt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*



> Sich hinterher hinzustellen und zu sagen, wir hatten keine Anfahrtsskizze, ist in der heutigen Zeit und den gegebenen Möglichkeiten, Inet, Handy, Navi, Autoatlas, in meinen Augen nicht nachvollziehbar und irgendwelche Schuldzuweisungen (Bringschuld) einfach über.


Die Anfahrtsskizze war ja das, was uns zugesagt wurde - und nie kam..

*Gefragt (und auch nie erhalten) hatten wir aber nach einer Adresse fürs Navi..*

Wir hatten nur den Ort, keinen Treffpunkt/Adresse.

Und da habe ich schlicht mit meiner Zeit wirklich Besseres anzufangen, als da mal loszufahren und zu gucken, ob man diese Herren dann irgendwie irgendwo finden kann....

*Und JA!* 
Wir bieten JEDEM Verband und JEDEM Funktionär sowohl hier Veröffentlichungsmöglichkeiten wie auch ein Treffen/Gespräch.

*Und NEIN!* 
Wir rennen dafür keinem einzigen dieser Herren mehr hinterher!



> In meinen Augen ist hiermit schon soviel Porzellan zerschlagen worden, dass jede Seite wohl sehr argwöhnisch in einen nächsten Versuch zum Treffen gehen wird.


Wir in der Redaktion sind inzwischen wirklich argwöhnisch gegenüber JEDEM Verband und JEDEM Funktionär..

Jahrzehntelange schlechte Erfahrung, die auch heute noch aktuell fast täglich leider immer wieder bestätigt wird.

Leider nicht nur, wie bisher, im VDSF, sondern auch zunehmend im DAV.............


----------



## ToxicToolz (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Ich seh das wie User Locotus, das AB hätte sich keinen Zacken aus der Krone gebrochen wenn se einen oder zwei Tage vorher nochmal ne Mail ect. rausgehauen hätten das die Anfahrtsskizze noch immer nicht eingegangen ist.

Aber gut... sei es drum ..... 


Gruß Toxe


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Mal abgesehen davon, daß es schon etwas peinlich für den "Verantwortlichen für Öffentlichkeitsarbeit" ist, wenn die Orthographie mit der angestrebten Rhetorik nicht Schritt halten kann, aber was soll dieses unsachliche Geschwurbel über "Verhüllungsverbote; Exhortist|kopfkratHonecker; DDR; Mohnert; Rückfall in die Barbarei; Hallo Herr Finkelstein; Angelindianer Aua" usw...das kann man ja wohl schlecht für voll nehmen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Ich hab ja daher nicht umsonst mehrfach nachgefragt, ob das wirklich so autorisiert wurde von VANT und IG Großbrembach.

Antwort ist ja bekannt:


> Das erweiterte Präsidium des Verbandes und die Leitung der IG haben mich gebeten, die Öffentlichkeitsarbeit der Kooperationsgemeinschaft zu übernehmen. *Der Ihnen zugesandte Text wird von Beiden autorisiert*.


----------



## Hardyfan (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Natürlich ist eine GbR *IMMER* eine gewerbliche Firma.http://


 
Nein, ist sie nicht.
Eine *G*esellschaft *b*ürgerlichen *R*echts (§ 705 ff. BGB) ist ein Zusammenschluss von natürlichen oder juristischen Personen.
Die GbR ist insbesondere keine juristische Person.

"Durch den Gesellschaftsvertrag verpflichten sich die Gesellschafter gegenseitig, die Erreichung eines gemeinsamen Zwecks in der durch den Vertrag bestimmten Weise zu fördern, insbesondere die vereinbarten Beiträge zu leisten".

Der Gesellschaftsvertrag unterliegt - bis auf einige Ausnahmen, z.B. Einbringen von Grundstücken - keiner Form, kann also auch mündlich abgeschlossen werden.

Zwar sind Zweck einer GbR häufig gewerbliche Tätigkeiten, aber eine simple Lotto-Tippgemeinschaft ist auch nichts anderes als eine GbR.
Eine GbR ist z.B. auch die häufige "Heizöl-Einkaufsgemeinschaft" von Nachbarn.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Danke für die Präzisierung.

Gewerblich ist insofern falsch, da auch Angehörige freier Berufe natürlich eine GbR gründen können (also "gewerblich" dann nicht juristisch (da freie Berufe, nicht gewerbliche), sondern  im Wortsinne: geschäftlich).

Siehe auch z. B.:
http://www.mittelstanddirekt.de/c195/m194/um244/d205/mdirekt_druckvorschau.html


			
				auszugsweises Zitat schrieb:
			
		

> Die Gesellschaft bürgerlichen Rechts (GbR) eignet sich gut zur unkomplizierten Zusammenarbeit. Allerdings haftet jeder Beteiligte mit seinem persönlichen Vermögen. Ob freie Berufe, Arbeits- und Praxisgemeinschaften oder Kleingewerbetreibende: Die GbR ist ideal für alle, die unkompliziert *geschäftlich* zusammenarbeiten wollen. Eine GbR kann auch bei einer einzelnen Angelegenheit gegründet werden, zum Beispiel bei Arbeitsgemeinschaften für Bauprojekte oder bei Mitfahrgemeinschaften.



Ich habe das natürlich sofort entsprechend geändert - Danke nochmal.

Ich werde das nochmal genau abchecken und dann auch gegebenfalls abändern, sollte es sich nicht um eine gewerbliche (im Wortsinne: geschäftlich) GbR handeln (wobei ich immer noch davon ausgehe, dass auch eine solch genannte Tippgemeinschaft, die als GbR firmieren würde, als gewerblich /geschäftlich anzusehen wäre. Es besteht ja sowohl eine Gewinnerzielungsabsicht wie auch fortgesetztes Handeln. Alleine zum decken der Kosten der GbR muss ja schon ein Überschuss erzielt werden bzw. Mindererlöse anteilig ausgeglichen, bei voller persönlicher Haftung aller Beteiligten)..

Für mich war bis dato daher eine Firmierung unter GbR immer tatsächlich gleichbedeutend mit gewerblich (im Wortsinne: geschäftlich, nicht juristisch als Unterscheidung zum z. B. von freien Berufen), vor allem auch dann, wenn dazu wie in diesem Falle hier ein Vertrag mit Geschäftsführern existiert.. 

Bei Überschreitung einer Umsatz/Gewinngrenze muss dann eine GbR in eine z. B. OHG umgewandelt werden.

Und warum braucht es zur Erreichung von Pacht und Bewirtschaftung von Gewässern -  Zweck der IG?? - eines solchen Konstruktes statt des allseits in ganz Deutschland bewährten e.V.?

Und ändert ja nichts an der Vertragsgestaltung mit Übertragung der Pachtverhältnisse/verträge auf die IG sowie Verlust derselben bei Austritt eines Gesellschafter (Vereines)  - warum auch immer das so gemacht wurde und vor allem warum das von Vereinsvorsitzenden so unterschrieben wurde.

Soweit ich weiss (unbestätigt), fand dazu auch keine Mitgliederversammlung in den Vereinen statt, ob das so in Ordnung gewesen wäre mit dem Vertrag und keine Abstimmung darüber..

Wir bleiben da natürlich dran.

Eine Veröffentlichung des entsprechenden Vertrages ja auch kein Problem, kann ja die IG jederzeit machen..


----------



## Flunder-Fred79 (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

1 min braucht man, um rauszufinden wo das Vereinsgewässer liegt. auf der homepage steht sogar ne wegbeschreibung. zusätzlich stehen überall telefonnummern, so dass man das auch so rausgefunden hätte.

aber hauptsache erstmal motzen #d so ernst kann es mit dem treffen ja nicht gewesen sein.


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

@Flunder-Fred

Im Allgemeinen kenn ich das so, dass der Einladende einen Treffpunkt angibt und nicht etwa:"Wir treffen uns in Berlin an der Spree . . ."

Zitat von Thomas9904:
"Es wurde bis dahin von Herrn Karol also lediglich eine Ortsangabe  gemacht (Schwickenhausen). Und dass das Treffen da an *einem  *Verbandsgewässer stattfinden würde."


Gibt es da nur eines?(Entschuldige meine Ortsunkenntnis.)|kopfkrat


----------



## ivo (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Ist schon sehr lustig. Und so was soll Öffentlichkeitsarbeit sein.

Im übrigen unterstellt man landläufig in Deutschland einer GbR einen wirtschaftlichen Hintergrund.


----------



## Jose (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*



Fritze schrieb:


> Wenn so ein Unsinn bereits im ersten Satz deines Beitrages steht, habe ich mir das Weiterlesen gleich mal erspart. Du solltest dich mal vorher belesen, was eine GbR ist und welche Tätigkeiten als gewerblich eingeordnet werden. Natürlich können sich mehrere gemeinnützliche Vereine zu einer GbR zusammenschließen - so wie im Falle der IG Großbrembach GbR geschehen ...
> 
> Wann hört bloß dein unsinniger Privatkrieg auf Kosten der Angler auf?



bei deiner einstellung frage ich mich, warum du überhaupt angefangen hast zu lesen.


----------



## Der-Graf (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Ich will mich jetzt nicht auf die eine oder andere Seite schlagen, denn dafür muss ich mich zunächst einmal in das Thema einlesen. Allerdings sei von mir als Jura-Student angemerkt, dass es für sie Sachlage und entsprechend richtige Interpretation vollkommen irrelevant ist, was man "landläufig" unter einer GbR versteht. Hier zählt einzig und allein die juristische Bedeutung und die ist - wie bereits mehrfach gesagt wurde - NICHT automatisch gewerblich.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*



> NICHT automatisch gewerblich.


Anerkannt: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3388573&postcount=8

Wir stehen zu unseren Fehlern (respektive ich zu meinen) *und ich entschuldige mich daher ausdrücklich hiermit persönlich für den unpräzisen Text* und habe das natürlich auch entsprechend geändert im Text.

*Die Frage ist und bleibt:*
Warum musste *zusätzlich* eine GbR mit Vertrag, Geschäftsführern, Gründungs- und wohl auch laufenden Kosten gegründet werden für etwas, was seit Jahren  Vereine und Verbände (auch die Vereine der IG) sehr gut als eigentlichen Zweck eines Angelvereines/verbandes machen und aus den Mitgliedsbeiträgen finanzieren:
Pachten, kaufen und bewirtschaften von Angelgewässern für die Angler?


----------



## gründler (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*



Jose schrieb:


> bei deiner einstellung frage ich mich, warum du überhaupt angefangen hast zu lesen.


 

Um dieses an jemand weiter zu tragen.

(Insider: Der Kampf von der Antifraktion muss flächendeckend und auch vom DAV bekämpft werden,wir können nicht dulden das eine kleine Internetgemeinde die Oberhand gewinnt und unsere Jahrelange Arbeit zerstört)

Ps: Gibt zur zeit viele Maulwürfe auf beiden Seiten,die Welt ist nicht so groß wie manche denken,und auch "Decknamen" nützen da nix. 

lg


----------



## Blauzahn (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*



gründler schrieb:


> Ps: Gibt zur zeit viele Maulwürfe auf beiden Seiten,die Welt ist nicht so groß wie manche denken,und auch "Decknamen" nützen da nix.
> 
> lg



Meine Oma pflegte bei solchen Gelegenheiten immer anzumerken:

*"Der Lauscher an der Wand
hört sei eigne Schand"*

In diesem Sinne,
weitermachen #h


----------



## ivo (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Ich machs mal einfach, hab keine Lust mehr als Tierquäler tituliert zu werden:


Fritze, geh murmeln, kannste nichts falsch machen. Nur verschone die Menschheit mit deinen Auslassungen.


----------



## gründler (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Ja sorry hätte schreiben sollen an 3 .te weiter zu tragen.

Ich wiederhohle mich ungern,aber wer als Angler das Wort Tierqual in Mund nimmt,sollte sich fragen warum er überhaupt Haken auswirft.

Das einzige was dadurch entsteht ist das Tierschützern mehr Karten zugespielt werden.

Aber das ist so ne Deutsche Krankheit,ich weiß.

Waidgerechtigkeit Naturschutz...für jemand der im Wald wohnt,sein halbes leben Jagd Angelt Viehzucht ...etc. betreibt,der kann über gewisse Aussagen dazu nur lächeln,und das tue ich mittlerweile.


Ps: Und da ich noch nen paar Monate in einem VDSF Amt stehe,weiß ich glaubig wie gerade überall geschrien wird,und das die bösen Zungen reichlich kreisen,und das AB oft genug erwähnt wird.


lg


----------



## Gunnar. (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Ach lass ihn doch.
Sein( Fritze) Geschreibsel entlock mir jedesmal ein fettes grinsen.Schon allein sein Verständnis für Mehr und Minderheit is nen Brüller wert.
Mal sehen was als nächstes kommt.........


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Offtopic an:
Fritze und sein Lieblings-Offtopic-Thema:
Der Tierschutz...

Und das  sehen also alle anderen Angler (bis auf uns wenige verbohrte) genauso wie Fritze.. 

Nun ja, ein Zitat von Günter Markstein, Präsident DAV-Bund dazu, das ich passend finde:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/juni2010/meldung-dav-angeln-ist-ein-jedermannsrecht.html


> Angeln ist ein uraltes Naturgut. Rund drei Millionen Angler in Deutschland verbringen mehr oder weniger ihre Freizeit am Gewässer. Sie fangen nachhaltig Fische aus Passion, hegen deren Bestand sowie deren Lebensraum – sind also Natur- und Tierschützer. Trotzdem erleben wir in unserem Land heftige und unsachliche Angriffe von grünen Fundamentalisten und fanatischen Tierschützern. Während in Skandinavien und anderswo Angeln ein „Jedermannsrecht“ ist, sind wir bei uns den unterschiedlichsten Reglementierungen ausgesetzt



Und von den guten Erfahrungen der Behörde in Brandenburg mit prüfungsfreiem Friedfischangeln OHNE signifikante Zunahme an Verstössen gegen Fischereicht oder Tierschutz beim durchgeführten Monitoring haben wir ja auch schon berichtet - und dass nachfolgend wesentlich mehr Angler die Prüfung machten, als vorher mit einem restriktiven Gesetz.

Und damit seis wieder gut mit OffTopic und bitte zurück zum Thema.

Alle (inkl. mir) 
Danke.
Zukünftiges Tierschutzofftzopic im Thread hier werde ich ab jetzt schlicht löschen..
Offtopic aus


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

@ u-see fischer: 
Wie angekündigt als TierschutzOffTopic gelöscht, wenngleich ich Deine Meinung persönlich teile..

Das gleiche gilt für Honeyballs Posting..


----------



## volkerm (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Moin,

eigentlich geht es doch im Kern bei diesen (verbands-) politischen Geschichten immer um eigenes Denken/ eigene Entscheidung vs. Gesetze, Regelungen und Einschränkungen. 
Ich persönlich handele verantwortungsvoll und habe Fach- und Sachkenntnis.
Daher brauche ich nicht noch mehr Papier, Regeln, Gesetze, usw.
Mag man mir Tierquäler, Handlanger, sonstwas andichten- trifft mich nicht.
Bin Überzeugungsmensch und habe hinten noch ein Rückgrat, und unten einen Arsch in der Hose.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Honeyball (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Mein Reden, 
solange "Angler" so gegen die allgemeine Meinung auftreten, wird sich nichts zum Guten wenden.
Und genauso wird sich nichts ändern, wenn monetäre Interessen wie der Betrieb einer "Fischereischule" für einzelne schwerer wiegen, als sinnvolle und anglerfreundliche Regelungen.

Ich kann nach wie vor nicht nachvollziehen, dass und warum ein Verbandsvorsitzender so massiv -ja fast schon muss man es als beleidigend bezeichnen- gegen Nachbarverbände schießt.

Als Verbandsmitglied in Brandenburg oder Meck-Pom. wäre ich jetzt jedenfalls noch weitaus angepisster als ich es ohnehin schon bin.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*



> eigentlich geht es doch im Kern bei diesen (verbands-) politischen Geschichten immer um eigenes Denken/ eigene Entscheidung vs. Gesetze, Regelungen und Einschränkungen



Geht es nicht eigentlich um das Bild, dass die Funktionäre scheinbar von Menschen und Anglern haben?

Und auch von sich selber und ihrer (vermeintlichen?) Wichtigkeit?

Wenn jemand angelwillige, unbescholtene Bürger in einem offenen Brief pauschal als "Hergelaufene" und "Gaudiangler" bezeichnet, wenn anderen  Verbänden (sowohl VDSF (MeckPomm) wie DAV (Brandenburg) Barbarei vorgeworfen wird, braucht man sich da noch zu wundern, wenn solche Verbände weder von Politik noch von den Anglern selber ernst genommen werden?

Für mich persönlich wird das immer schlimmer.

Auch und gerade, dass da - obwohl die Geschichte gerade in Thüringen schon seit Jahren gärt und es sicher bei keinem der Beteiligten (Verbände, Vereine oder IG) das reine "Unschuldslamm" gibt - auch weder vom Bundesverband DAV noch von anderen DAV- oder auch VDSF-Landesverbänden etwas dazu veröffentlicht wird.

Ist man tatsächlich gleicher Meinung?
Alles strengstens zu reglementierende "Hergelaufene" und "Gaudiangler"?

Oder hackt halt doch die eine Krähe der anderen kein Auge aus?

So oder so: 
Ein Trauerspiel für Angler ohne (wirkliche?) Aussicht auf Besserung............


----------



## goepfi74 (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

ich war mal mitglied in der ig-großbrembach und eigentlich war es eine gute sache , bis zum zeitpunkt als sie in eine gbr umgewandelt wurde . jetzt ging der krieg los und deshalb hat sich unser verein und ein zweiter von der ig getrennt , und das war auch gut so . @ thomas ich kann dir sagen die funktionäre von denen verbreiten nichts weiter außer lüg... , lüg... , und nochmals lüg... ! ich muss mich sehr sehr zurückhalten was ich hier alles gerne so schreiben möchte . jeden angler in der region kann ich nur ans herz legen sucht euch ein vernünftigen verein von den ihr auch wissen tut was sie mit euren geld machen.
und übrigens haben wir unsere eingebrachten gewässer auch nicht wieder erhalten . aber gott sei dank sind wir jetzt in einen verein der die gewässer jetzt pachtet und so können wir wieder in unseren hausgewässer angeln . bei den zweiten gewässer von den anderen ausgetretenen verein streitet man noch vor gericht . ich hoffe das die ig den kampf verliert .


----------



## Schuppentier (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Guten Abend,

ich verfolge die Diskussionen zur Verbandspolitik hier schon sehr lange und mir sträuben sich die Nackenhaare... Ehrlich, da kann einem die Lust am Hobby vergehen :-(!!!

Zunächst mal zur Info. Herr Müller ist Journalist, der schon seit Jahren versucht, ein sogenanntes Lehrbüchlein zum Thüringer Fischereirecht für Fischereischeinlehrgänge heraus zu geben und es zur "Pflichtliteratur" in Thüringer Fischereischeinlehrgängen zu machen. Daneben ist er Lehrgangsleiter in der Fischerschule der Kooperationsgemeinschaft VANT/IG Großbrembach sowie Webmaster der dazu gehörigen Internetseite.

Insoweit bedarf es zur Interessenlage des Herrn Müller wohl keiner Wertung und auch keines Kommentares.


----------



## Honeyball (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Herzlich willkommen hier im AB

und vielen Dank für diese nicht unerhebliche Information.

So langsam gewinne ich den Eindruck, man habe versucht, das AB als Sprachrohr für seine Veröffentlichungen zu nutzen, ohne zu erwarten, dass wir dies im Sinne unserer redaktionellen Richtlinien entsprechend kommentieren.

Na, der Schuss ist dann wohl nach hinten los gegangen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

So, bis jetzt hab ich nur mitgelesen, wollte mal sehen welche Reaktionen da kommen.

Nun mal mein Senf dazu.

Da findet in Thüringen ein Hauen und Stechen statt, welches man nur noch mit Kopfschütteln quittieren kann. 

Alles voran dieser mehr als hinterfragungswürdigen VANT unisono mit einer ominösen GbR.

Klar kann heutzutage jeder Hinz und Kunz eine GbR gründen, auch ohne dass da ein gewerblicher Hintergrund besteht.
*ABER*, das macht man nicht aus Jux und Dollerei, sondern denkt sich was dabei ( oder versucht das wenigstens).
Grund eine GbR zu gründen ist *IMMER* eine Vorteilnahme. Sei es die Verteilung von Kosten und Risiken, die Absicherung der ggfs. zu verteilenden Gewinne/Erträge/Errungenschaften,
oder eine Abgrenzung gegenüber ähnlichen Konstrukten, wie z.B. einem e.V.

Mit der Gründung einer GbR wird ein ganz bestimmter Zweck verfolgt, der nicht generell unlauter sein muss. 

Im Umfeld der Angelfischerei jedenfalls ist eine GbR m.W. extrem ungewöhnlich. Angesichts der in Thüringen herrschenden Schlammschlacht und der omisösen Angelschule, wandelt sich ungewöhnlich in verdächtig. 

Bisher gibt und gab es keinerlei erleuchtende Erklärung für diese im Angelbereich außergewöhnliche Rechtsform. Da bleiben halt nur Vermutungen und Spekulationen.

Und die werden durch das Verhalten des VANT in eine ganz bestimmte Richtung gelenkt. 

Alleine die Flugblätter und Schreiben des VANT erzeugen, sowohl von der Form als auch vom Inhalt her den Eindruck, dass hier Kompetenz durch Bauernschläue ersetzt und mit hemdsärmeligen Methoden Pfründe erschaffen und erhalten werden wollen. 

Ein Eindruck, der durch die Vorkommnisse um das beabsichtigte Treffen herum noch verstärkt werden.

Da werden *wir* um ein Treffen gebeten, und man "vergißt" trotz Nachfrage, den Treffpunkt zu benennen. Klar hätte Thomas anrufen können, klar hätte er auf gut Glück hinfahren und die Örtlichkeit suchen können. 
Möglicherweise um festzustellen, dass dort niemand wartet?

Weiter wird kathegorisch abgelehnt, sich mit *allen* Beteiligten zu treffen. Warum? 
Soziale Inkompetenz oder weil man sich nicht getraut hat, gleich mehrere Parteien in die Irre zu führen.

Dann kommt dieses seltsame, als offener Brief benannte Pamphlet.
Geschrieben von jemandem, den man seiner Meinung nach in Person und Stellung wohl kennen *muß*. Ich hab da ne Bildungslücke.
Nach Wortwahl, Grammatik und Stil hätte man es nie vermutet, doch der Verfasser hat sich irgendwo (mag es nicht raussuchen) als Journalist bezeichnet. Gibt an, Öffentlichkeitsarbeit zu verrichten. Ja dann....


Für mich ist das nix anderes als Kasperltheater. Mit großem Maul und Frechheit hat man es wohl tatsächlich in der Vergangenheit geschafft, sich irgendwie halbwegs zu etablieren. Oder glaubt das jedenfalls.

Ist das ein Zeichend er Ohnmacht von DAV Landes- und Bundesverband? Oder nimmt man diese Gesellschaft einfach nicht ernst? Das könnte ich ja noch halbwegs nachvollziehen.

Das sich z.B. der Hessische VDSF-Landesverband nicht zu Schade ist, die Oberlaus im Pelz der Thüringer Angler als Gastredner zu verdingen, spricht Bände. VDSF halt. Leider ist nicht überliefert, was er da von sich gegeben hat, aber man kann es wohl ahnen.

Mit solchen Typen muss man gar nicht erst reden. Da muss man einfach kräftig buddeln und das ausgegrabene der Öffentlichkeit präsentieren. Werden wir sicher tun.

Machen wir auch noch für den DAV. 

Alleine, werter DAV, irgendwann fangen wir auch bei Euch an zu buddeln. Und sollte uns da ebenfalls Leichengruch entgegenschlagen, ihr wisst, wo ihr darüber lesen könnt. 

Also kommt endlich in die Gänge. Nicht nur beim VANT, sondern insgesamt.


----------



## Schuppentier (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Danke...

Ich habe generell den Eindruck, dass alle Seiten versuchen, das AB für ihre Zwecke zu instrumentalisieren. Es ist in Thüringen vieles anders, als es scheint und die Gräben zwischen den handelnden Personen sind sehr tief. Ich persönlich habe Zweifel, dass diese jemals überwunden werden können... :-(.

Und leider geht es dabei schon lange nicht mehr um die Sache und die Interessen der Anglerschaft. Insoweit kann ich dem AB-Team nur zur äußersten Vorsicht im Umgang mit Verlautbarungen aus den Thüringer Verbänden raten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Wissen wir, habe ich ja auch geschrieben:


> Auch und gerade, dass da - obwohl die Geschichte gerade in Thüringen schon seit Jahren gärt und *es sicher bei keinem der Beteiligten (Verbände, Vereine oder IG) das reine "Unschuldslamm" gibt *- auch weder vom Bundesverband DAV noch von anderen DAV- oder auch VDSF-Landesverbänden etwas dazu veröffentlicht wird.
> 
> Ist man tatsächlich gleicher Meinung?
> Alles strengstens zu reglementierende "Hergelaufene" und "Gaudiangler"?
> ...


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*



Schuppentier schrieb:


> Danke...
> 
> Ich habe generell den Eindruck, dass alle Seiten versuchen, das AB für ihre Zwecke zu instrumentalisieren. Es ist in Thüringen vieles anders, als es scheint und die Gräben zwischen den handelnden Personen sind sehr tief. Ich persönlich habe Zweifel, dass diese jemals überwunden werden können... :-(.
> 
> Und leider geht es dabei schon lange nicht mehr um die Sache und die Interessen der Anglerschaft. Insoweit kann ich dem AB-Team nur zur äußersten Vorsicht im Umgang mit Verlautbarungen aus den Thüringer Verbänden raten.



Nein, nicht alle. Nur diejenigen die begriffen haben, wie wichtig das Internet (nicht nur das AB) ist. Der Rest wird an seiner eigenen Überheblichkeit zu Grunde gehen. 

Wie gesagt, natürlich versuchen viele uns zu instrumentalisieren. Das sind legitime Versuche, die aber garantiert zum Scheitern verurteilt sind. 


Es sei denn, man spielt nicht nur das gleiche Instrument, sondern hat auch noch die selben Noten wie wir.

Dann gerne (für mich gesprochen).


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*



> Es sei denn, man spielt nicht nur das gleiche Instrument, sondern hat auch noch die selben Noten wie wir.
> 
> Dann gerne (für mich gesprochen).


Dito!!


----------



## volkerm (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Was mich wirklich irritiert:
Das kenne ich aus Thüringen nicht.
Ist aber auch schon 10 Jahre her.
Nie, und ich war dort lange beruflich wie fischereilich unterwegs, hatte ich da solche Schoten kennen gelernt.
Mal ab vom Verbandskram- gerade auch menschlich.
Ein paar Tageskarten, wofür der Vorsitzende auch gerne mal früher aufgestanden ist.
Dann erste Schritte, um in den Verein zu kommen- kein Thema.
Ganz im Gegenteil- Einladung zum Grillen mit Familie.
Fliegen getauscht, Gewässerdienst, alles halt.

Mag nach OT klingen, ist es aber nicht.

Ich möchte NICHT, daß thüringer Angler in Sippenhaft genommen werden, so wenig, wie die verdienten Vereinsvorstände.

Nicht, dass wegen diesen Querelen Thüringen mit seinen sehr freundlichen und kollegialen Einwohnern gemieden wird.

Es wäre nicht angemessen.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## raubangler (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> .....
> Grund eine GbR zu gründen ist *IMMER* eine Vorteilnahme. .....



mein bescheidenes uni-wissen im  bereich handelsrecht ist nun schon 20 jahre alt, aber damals war es so, dass es eine gbr AUTOMATISCH entsteht, wenn zwei juristische personen ohne sonstige gemeinsame rechtsform etwas gemeinsam unternehmen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*



> Ich möchte NICHT, daß thüringer Angler in Sippenhaft genommen werden, so wenig, wie die verdienten Vereinsvorstände.


Unterschreibe ich vollstens.
Schon wäre es aber auch, wenn sich genau diese Leute nicht mehr alles von allen Thüringer Verbänden, Funktionären und GbR`s gefallen lassen würden.


----------



## volkerm (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Thomas,

so wie ich die kennen lernte, ist da Anlass zur Hoffnung!

Grüße

Volker


----------



## goepfi74 (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Herzlich willkommen hier im AB
> 
> und vielen Dank für diese nicht unerhebliche Information.
> 
> ...


genau so ist es !


----------



## Honeyball (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*



volkerma schrieb:


> Ich möchte NICHT, daß thüringer Angler in Sippenhaft genommen werden, so wenig, wie die verdienten Vereinsvorstände.
> 
> Nicht, dass wegen diesen Querelen Thüringen mit seinen sehr freundlichen und kollegialen Einwohnern gemieden wird.
> 
> Es wäre nicht angemessen.



Bestimmt nicht von uns aus. Umso schöner wär es jetzt noch, wenn sich mehr Verein(svorständ)e und Angler aus Thüringen hier zur Sache melden und Informationen austauschen.


----------



## volkerm (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Habe ich nicht unterstellt, warum auch?
Solche Diskussionen haben aber auch einen Geschmack.
Schwaben kennen das Wort besser.
Wenn Thüringen negativ auftaucht, könnte etwas abfärben.
Meine Intention ist schlicht, daß es nicht passiert.
Ich habe dazu meine Meinung aus Erfahrung geäußert.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Honeyball (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Ja, hab ich auch genau so verstanden. (und ich denke, alle anderen auch)#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

*Noch ein ganz persönlicher Kommentar*
Kaum war der Text gestern veröffentlicht, bekam ich PN`s und Mails in Massen, ebenso Anrufe.

Bis nach 24 Uhr hing ich gestern am Telefon.

Es wurde gratuliert, gepöbelt, geschimpft und gewarnt.

Meistens gewarnt.

Vor fast jedem, der in irgendeinem Verband oder Verein in Thüringen irgend etwas zu sagen hat...

TLAV, AFVOT, VANT, IG GbR.....

Präsidenten, Expräsidenten, Geschäftsführer, Vizes, Lehrgangsleiter - es scheint in Thüringen in keinem Verband laut diesen Anrufen und Mails auch nur einen tragbaren Funktionär zu geben.

Ich bekam wieder eine Unmenge Dokumente, welche alle möglichen Schlechtigkeiten und Hinterhältigkeiten ALLER  Verbände und Funktionäre untereinander darlegen sollen (und das meist auch tun..)..

Viele der Anrufer waren selber in Vereinen in Thüringen oder im einen oder anderen Verband tätig - oder sind das noch.

*Ja, da scheint es doch so, als ob gezielt versucht werden soll, uns da zu beeinflussen oder instrumentalisieren - leider nicht FÜR Angler, sondern immer nur gegen den jeweils anderen Verband..*

Scheinbar haben aber all diese Leute nicht den Arsch in der Hose, selber hier zu schreiben oder gar in ihren Verbänden und Vereinen selber den Mund aufzumachen und die Verhältnisse zu ändern.

Manche auch aus nachvollziehbar respektablen Gründen. Denn da wird zwischen Verbänden, Vereinen und Leuten hin- und hergeklagt in Thüringen, dass es jeden PETAner nur freuen -  und jeden Angler nur grausen kann.

*Uns hier in der Redaktion interessiert aber keinesfalls das Thüringeninterne Schmierentheater von Verbänden, Vereinen und Funktionären um Geld und Macht..*

Ja, wir kennen grob die Geschichte, warum die Verbände so zersplittert sind und verfeindet.
In  mindestens 3 Varianten (je nachdem, ob der Informant dem TLAV, AFVOT oder VANT angehörte)..

*ABER:*
Ist uns eigentlich wurscht.
Die Angler bekommen nunmal die Funktionäre in Vereinen und Verbänden, die sie wählen und gewähren lassen - oder die sie auf Grund dessen dann auch verdient haben..

Solange so etwas landesintern bleibt und nur die Angler vor Ort betroffen sind und zu leiden haben, sind das zwar eigentlich auch nicht hinnehmbare Dinge. 

*Aber für uns als bundesweites Medium für alle Angler* nur dann von übergeordneten Interesse, wenn unsere angelpolitischen Grundsätze und Leitlinien berührt werden.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=201367

Und dann erst veröffentlichen wir auch dazu - Bzw. dann, wie in dem Fall hier auch, wenn Verbände oder Vereine uns Material zum veröffentlichen schicken - wie den offenen Brief hier.

Und das dann eine Einstellung zu Anglern und dem Angeln verrät, die unseren oben genannten Grundsätzen komplett zuwiderläuft..

*An alle, die uns gewarnt haben:*
Ja, auch wir denken, dass man KEINEM Verband oder Funktionär in Thüringen wirklich trauen kann.

Ja, wir wissen, dass es da nur ums Geld und Macht geht und ALLE Verbände immer wieder versuchen, den anderen Vereine Gewässer und Vereine auszuspannen oder abzuwerben, um mehr Beiträge und eine größere Beteiligung an den Geldern der Fischereiabgabe des Landes zu bekommen. 

Ja, wir wissen, dass Personen, welche sich da in den Augen der jeweiligen Funktionäre/Verbände nicht wohlfeil verhalten, sowohl vor Gericht gezerrt werden, bei Arbeitgebern angeschwärzt, aus Vereinen geworfen werden sollen, Stasivorwürfe erhoben werden und, und, und,........


*ABER:*
Das sind zum einen Thüringeninterene Probleme, Streitereien und Schlammschlachen - und sorry liebe Thüringer!! 
Die müsst ihr selber lösen, indem ihr eure Funktionäre zum Teufel jagt und neue, in euren Augen seriösere, wählt. 

*Und:*
Fast die gleichen Probleme gibt es in ähnlicher Form auch in fast allen anderen Bundesländern - ihr steht da nicht alleine mit..

*Für uns ist dabei aber folgendes maßgebend:*
TLAV und AFVOT stehen grundsätzlich angelpolitisch (auch mit den jetzt handelnden Personen, unabhängig von den thüringeninternen Schlammschlachten) für ein möglichst wenig restriktives Angeln und versuchen dies auch politisch durchzusetzen.

Während der VANT dafür steht, Angler immer weiter zu reglementieren. Und am Angeln interessierte Menschen pauschal, wie im hier veröffentlichen Brief deutlich zu lesen, als "Hergelaufene" und "Gaudiangler" verunglimpft.

Und das kollidiert dann mit unserem angelpolitischen Selbstverständnis in der Redaktion.

*Für uns sind Angler und am Angeln interessierte Menschen zuerst einmal ein Gewinn für Deutschland.*

Für die Gewässer, Natur- und Artenschutz, Gesellschaft und Ökonomie..

Zuerst eine Chance, dann erst - wenn überhaupt - eine Gefahr..

Und je mehr Angler es gibt, desto mehr Angler werden in Vereinen und Verbänden sein. Die damit nicht nur mehr Geld hätten - sondern auch eine gewichtigere Stimme in der Politik.

Wir werden uns immer wehren gegen Verbände, Vereine und Funktionäre, welche Angler oder am Angeln interessierte Menschen so pauschal zuerst als Gefahr darstellen und damit auch fehlgeleiteten Tieschützern oder PETAnern erst die Munition geben, die diese dann gegen die Angler einsetzen können, wollen  - und das ja nachweislich auch tun.

Uns ist es eigentlich wurscht, dass scheinbar in ganz Thüringen weder Angler, Vereine noch Verbände willens oder in der Lage sind, auf Schlammschlachten zu verzichten und sich zu einem vernünftigen Verband zusammen zu schliessen.

*Uns ist es aber nicht wurscht, wenn dann in öffentlichen Briefen und Dokumenten wegen dieser unerträglichen Schlammschlachten Angler  pauschal verunglimpft werden - und dagegen werden wir immer anschreiben und uns dagegen wehren..*


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Für uns ist dabei aber folgendes maßgebend:*
> TLAV und AFVOT stehen grundsätzlich angelpolitisch (auch mit den jetzt handelnden Personen, unabhängig von den thüringeninternen Schlammschlachten) für ein möglichst wenig restriktives Angeln und versuchen dies auch politisch durchzusetzen.
> 
> Während der VANT dafür steht, Angler immer weiter zu reglementieren. Und am Angeln interessierte Menschen pauschal, wie im hier veröffentlichen Brief deutlich zu lesen, als "Hergelaufene" und "Gaudiangler" verunglimpft.
> ...




Und genau bei solchen Gebilden wie dem VANT werden wir dann auch nach Leichen suchen. In den Kellern und den Gräben. Und was man da bisher so riechen kann, lässt große Funde erwarten.


----------



## cherrythemar (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

*"Auch wenn sie´s nicht vermuten, wir sind die Guten"*
so lautet das Credo von Herrn Karol & Co. nun schon seit Jahren.
Insofern verwundert es auch nicht, dass ihn die Schuld am geplatzen Treffen nicht trifft. Eine Parallele dazu kennen wir aus dem Jahr 2010, wo er eben auch mal so einfach eine Einladung vergaß und den anderen beschuldigte, weil dieser zum Treffen nicht kam. Deshalb Schwamm drüber; so ist er eben.
Ein Hammer ist es allerdings, was der selbsternannte Angeljournalist K.D. Müller mit Karols Segen da wieder in die Welt hinaus posaunt hat. Ich hoffe und wünsche, dass die von ihm als Barbaren beleidigten Brandenburger und Mecklenburger ihm und seinem Gönner "barbarisch" eins hinter die Ohren haun.
Was die Vertrauenswürdigkeit unserer Funktionäre in Thüringen anbelangt ist es wohl war, dass jeder irgend eine Leiche im Keller hatte oder noch hat. Was allerdings den VANT anbelangt, wird sich dieser bald einen zweiten Keller für seine Leichen mieten müssen.

Zitat:
Ja, da scheint es doch so, als ob gezielt versucht werden soll, uns da zu beeinflussen oder instrumentalisieren - leider nicht FÜR Angler, sondern immer nur gegen den jeweils anderen Verband..

Scheinbar haben aber all diese Leute nicht den Arsch in der Hose, selber hier zu schreiben oder gar in ihren Verbänden und Vereinen selber den Mund aufzumachen und die Verhältnisse zu ändern.

Zumindest unser Verein, Mitglied im VANT, muss sich diesen Schuh nicht anziehen. Dafür werden wir als Opositionelle wie in schlimmsten DDR-Zeiten ausgegrenzt, verunglimpft und mit Rauswurf aus dem Verband bedroht. Selbst die Benutzung des VANT-Logos auf unserer Website wurde uns von Herrn Karols Anwalt 2010 untersagt! 
Wir werden den Finger weiter in offene Wunden halten und den Verband nicht, wie von manchem gewünscht, verlassen. 
Wie man unseren Verein sieht kann man unter http://anglertreff-thueringen.de/pdf/diskussi.pdf gern nachlesen. Mal abgesehen von dem weltfremden Schwachsinn dieses Herrn Weineck zur Vereinigung der Angler in Thüringen entbehrt sein Angriff auf unseren Verein jeglicher rationalen Grundlage.
Leider, und insofern hat Thomas recht, schweigt die übergroße Mehrzahl der Mitgliedsvereine im VANT oder Sie nicken brav, es war ja schon immer so, die unqualifizierten Beschlussanträge Herrn Karols ab. Sowohl die Schweiger und erst recht die Abnicker stärken ihm den Rücken, ob sie es wollen oder nicht!
Undemokratisch nach innen, weltfremd, verlogen und agressiv nach außen- so stellt sich der VANT zurzeit dar.
Unseren Verband in wenigen Jahren so an die Wand und in die Isolation zu fahren, ist eine Leistung, die Herrn Karol wohl keiner so schnell nachmacht.
In der Hoffnung, dass demnächst noch ein paar mehr VANT-Vereine ihren "Arsch in die Hose" stecken ein optimistisches
Petri Heil von Andreas aus Themar
www.asv-themar.de


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Andreas, erst mal Respekt für Dein offenes Auftreten. Scheinbar gibt es doch noch Leute, die sich nicht verstecken.

Da Du ja offenbar tiefen Einblick in der Sachehast würde mich folgendes interessieren.

Es heißt immer, dass einige Vereine durch den Austritt aus der IG ihre Gewässer verloren hätten. Kannst Du da was genaueres zu sagen, wieso und warum?


----------



## Honeyball (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Auf der Homepage eures Vereins fasst ihr ja einige der Probleme und Missstände sehr gut zusammen.
Ich finde da in den von euch vertretenen Ansichten sehr viele Parallelen zu unseren Angelpolitischen Grundsätzen.

So, wie Du es erkannt hast, dass der Weg zu Veränderungen am besten über die Vereine und in der Sache bzw. für die Angler engagierte Vorstände führen kann, würde ich mir noch mehr Vereinsfunktionäre wünschen, die sich hier aktiv einbringen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*



> Was die Vertrauenswürdigkeit unserer Funktionäre in Thüringen anbelangt ist es wohl war, dass jeder irgend eine Leiche im Keller hatte oder noch hat. Was allerdings den VANT anbelangt, *wird sich dieser bald einen zweiten Keller für seine Leichen mieten müssen*.


Auch wenn ich ein so offenes Schreiben grundsätzlich schätze - genau der zweite (fett markierte) Teil  des Satzes ist das, woran es in Thüringen und letztlich auch in ganz Deutschland krankt. 

Persönliche Eitelkeiten......


Eine Lösung ist in Thüringen meiner Meinung nach nur dann möglich, wenn ALLE momentan Verantwortlichen in ALLEN Verbänden sich öffentlich von gegenseitigen Anschuldigungen distanzieren und zugeben, dass sie ALLE ZUSAMMEN in den letzten Jahren das Vereins- und Verbandswesen in Thüringen an die Wand gefahren haben.

Es müssen ALLE momentan Verantwortlichen in ALLEN Verbänden freiwillig in die zweite Reihe zurücktreten, um in ALLEN Verbänden unbelastete Leute an die Spitze zu bringen.

Und diese müssen ALLE GEMEINSAM dann endich für Angler kämpfen und arbeiten, statt gegeneinander.

Und die Angler müssen von vornehrein mitgenommen werden, es muss alles öffentlich sein, diskutiert werden.

Und wenn das alles unter den angelpolitischen Grundsätzen unserer  Redaktion passieren würde, würden wir das loben und fördern wo wir nur können
;-))))

Ja, ich weiss - eher wird die Hölle gerfrieren...............



Es gibt ja genügend Beispiele aus anderen Bundesländern, in denen nicht einmal eine verbandsinterene Fusion klappt, weil Funktionäre an Sesseln und Pfründen kleben und das anscheinend wichtiger ist, als gemeinsam etwas für Angler zu tun (Beispiele Baden-Württemberg, NRW; Niedersachsen etc..).. Undd damit ganz unnötig Kosten produzieren für unnötige mehrfache Verbandsverwaltungen, welche dann letztlich wieder wir Angler bezahlen müssen.

Und wie sich diese glorreichen Funktionäre in Bund wie Ländern ALLER  Verbände verhalten bei der mal geplanten Fusion der Bundesverbände, ist ja auch überall nachzulesen....

*Dennoch ist genau das der Anspruch, den wir erheben:*
Liebe Funktionäre ALLER Verbände in Bund und Ländern, tut endlich was GEMEINSAM für Angler, statt euch in euren sesselklebenden gegenseitigen Vorwürfen und Anschuldigungen zu verschleissen.

Dann werden wir auch anfangen, euch überhaupt erst wieder als satisfaktonsfähig zu betrachten.

Macht ihr weiter wie bisher, könnt ihr euch dann stolz auf die Fahnen schreiben, sowohl Anglern wie dem Angeln an sich, aber auch dem Angelvereinswesen in Deutschland substantiell zu schaden - immer mehr ziehen sich ja Vereine aus allen Verbänden zurück....

*Und da ist es wieder in Thüringen wie in ganz Deutschland:
Liebe Funktionäre, es ist eure Wahl:
Fahrt weiter die Kiste an die Wand und geht zusammen unter - oder ändert euch endlich!!*

Unsere Unterstützung und Kooperation wäre sicher bei einer positiven Änderung...


----------



## antonio (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

fehler sind von beiden seiten gemacht worden hier in thüringen.
und ein (immer noch) gegenseitiges vorwerfen dieser bringt gar nix.
wie schon gesagt die gegenseitigen vorwürfe, welche aus der vergangenheit resultieren außer acht lassen und endlich mal nen schlußstrich ziehen, damit ein neuanfang möglich ist.
und das gegenseitige vorrechnen wer wieviele leichen im keller hat bringt auch nix, der eine hat mehr der andere weniger aber beide haben sie, also schluß damit.
und die funktionäre, die das nicht einsehen wollen, müssen eben ihren hut nehmen oder eben nicht mehr gewählt werden.
das das nicht einfach wird ist auch klar aber ne alternative sehe ich nicht.

antonio


----------



## Blauzahn (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Mensch... Mensch.. Mensch

Da ist ja einiges am Kochen und das nicht nur in Thüringen.

Erstmal auch von mir Anerkennung an Andreas für seine offenen Worte.
Schön, dass es noch mehr Kollegen gibt, welche nicht alles Abnicken und diverse Entscheidungen und Machtgehabe hinterfragen und sich dagegen stellen.
Habe in letzter Zeit mehrere davon kennenlernen dürfen und überall ist es das selbe.
Man reißt das Maul auf und wird ausgebremst.
Da gibts übrigens ein schönes Lied von Gerhard Schöne...
in welchem die Textzeile vorkommt:
_Als mein kleiner Wellensittich aus dem Fenster flog,
hackte eine Schar von Krähen auf ihn ein
weil er etwas anders aussah und auch anders sang...._

Die Strukturen im DAV sind verkrustet, in einigen Landesverbänden ist noch der DDR-Muff zu riechen und jedes Neue wird kategorisch abgelehnt.
Die Vielzahl der, wie Honey es so treffend beschreibt "Vereinsfunktionäre" haben das Parteibuch vor 20 Jahren weggelegt und denken dadurch andere Menchen zu sein.
Sind se aber nich...
mehrmals habe ich versucht mit solchen Betonköpfen in die Gänge zu kommen, aber im Ergebnis wurde entweder der Inhalt vertraulicher Gespräche dem "werten Herrn Vorjesetzten" hingebreit oder aber ausgehandelte Sachen wurden boykottiert.
Alles in Verhinderung eines Fortkommes für alle.

Nee,
das wird nüscht, wenn nicht ein paar Jüngere das Heft in die Hand nehmen und mitmachen.
Aber die verpissen sich meißt wenns darum geht mal nen Wochenende zu Opfern oder Abends mal nach nem 12h Tag noch Vereinsarbeit zu machen...  
leider...

Grüße
René


----------



## cherrythemar (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Warum die Vereine ihre Gewässer bei Austritt aus der IG verlieren ist sicher am besten von einem der ausgetretenen Vereine selbst zu erfahren.
Einer davon ist der Anglerverein Scherkonde e.V. zu finden unter http://www.angelverein-scherkonde.de/
Wie gesagt, ich bin Mitglied im VANT, dieses spezielle Hintergrundwissen fehlt mir deshalb.


----------



## gründler (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Das Problem ist doch folgendes und das Bundesweit.

Selbst wenn jetzt jüngere für Angler wirklich kämpfende....usw.an die Posten kommen würden,werden ihn von vornerein Steine,ach ne es sind schon Pfindlinge vor die füsse gehauen,und aufn Weg zum erfolg liegen auch noch 20Stk.

Da geht es los,nun kommt noch das das Seil der Verbände LV's Vereine......brüche hat,diese wurden entweder wieder zusammen geknotet oder sind für ewig zerrißen.

Dieses wieder zu reparieren hat seit gut 25 Jahren nicht geklappt,und es wird auch in Zukunft nicht klappen.Und ein Seil mit 100 Knoten kann bei voller Belastung nicht viel halten,ist wie mit dem Knoten im Vorfach und dann kommt der dicke brummer und peng wo reißt das Vorfach,genau am Knoten und hier haben wir Bundesweit tausende Knoten.

Dieses versuchen zu reparieren ist ein Kampf gegen Windmühlen,da ist es einfacher nen Neuen Verband zu gründen der nix mit DAV oder VDSF zutun hat,und wirklich für Angler kämpft und sich zwischen die beiden anderen stellt.

Ein Verband ohne LV's,ein Verband für Angler,für Vereine und Einzelmitglieder,die auf Satzung Arbeit....des Verbandes bauen können und sich darin wieder finden.

Aber versuchen die Karre aus'n Mist zu ziehen obwohl die schon 25 Jahre dadrin steckt ist fst unmöglich,daher wundert es mich nicht das in letzter Zeit mehr und mehr Leute ihre Ämter hinhauen,darunter und auch echt alte Hasen die gern weiter machen würden,aber kein Bock mehr auf diese Sch....haben.

lg


----------



## cherrythemar (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

*Nochmal zum Thema totaler Neuanfang in Thüringen:*
Sicher würden sich das viele wünschen aber praktisch geht´s ganz einfach nicht und schon gar nicht sofort. Es ist eben so, dass hier in Thüringen das Ehrenamt nicht den Stellenwert wie z.B. in Bayern hat. Hier gibt es keine Kampfkandidturen um Vorstandsposten sondern eher den *Krampf*, vernünftige Kandidaten für die Vorstände zu finden, die auch bereit sind, Verantwortung wahrzunehmen und ihren Job im Sinne ihrer Wähler auszufüllen.
Deshalb ist der Weg, den TLAV und AFVOT eingeschlagen haben, zu begrüßen und zu unterstützen. Er ist ganz einfach die schnellste Lösung. Dass sie sogar immer noch die Tür für den VANT offen halten, sich der Fusion anzuschließen, ist nach all dem Müll, den Karol & Co. nach ihnen geworfen hat, erstaunlich kulant. Ob es in diesem höchst unwahrscheinlichen Fall allerdings auch einen "Sozialplan" für den geschäftsführenden Präsident Karol geben wird...?
Den aktuellen Stand zum Thema könnt Ihr in der neuesten Ausgabe der Zeitschrift "Angeln in Thüringen" nachlesen. Wer diese haben möchte, kann mir eine Mail (die-kirschen@t-online.de) schicken und bekommt sie umgehend als pdf. In ein paar Tagen steht sie auch auf unserer Website: www.asv-themar.de. Zurzeit steht noch die der Vorgänger drauf- lohnt sich aber auch zu lesen.


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Was hält uns eigentlich davon ab, einen eigenen (Bundes)Verband zu gründen ??
Klar ist wohl, das der im Aufbaustudium noch nicht viel erreichen kann, aber durch genaues definieren der Ziele *für* die Angler (Rechtssicherheit,Kampf gegen unsinnige Verbote und Regelungen,einfacherer Zugang zu Angelgewässern,usw.) und durch eine transparente Öffentlichkeitsarbeit ließen sich mit Sicherheit in relativ kurzer Zeit Vereine und Interessengruppen außerhalb der beiden großen Verbands-Misthaufen motivieren, diesem neu zu gründenden Verband den Rücken zu stärken und seiner Stimme mehr Gewicht zu verleihen ........

Nur eine Idee ......

tight lines
Tom


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Am Angeln interessierte Bürger sind schlicht nicht pauschal als "Hergelaufene", "Gaudiangler" oder "Barbaren" zu bezeichnen.
Ebensowenig wie man anderen Verbänden wie in MeckPomm oder Brandenburg Rückfall in Barbarei vorwerfen kann.

Das ist nämlich eine Grundhaltung, die schlicht allen Anglern in ganz Deutschland schadet.

Und daher - und nicht wegen der internen Thüringer Schlammschlacht - ist der VANT und die Großbrembach GbR für Angler nicht tragbar.


----------



## Zoddl (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> @ cherrythemar:
> Sorry:
> Das ist schlicht genau die Art Schlammschlacht und gegenseitiger Vorwürfe, die alles kaputt macht.
> 
> ...



*Falsch!* Diese "Grundhaltung" dient in allererster Linie dazu, sich das Wohlwollen der eigenen Vereine zu sichern, bevor man (wieder einmal) vernunftbasierte Ansätze der anderen Landesverbände boykottiert. 
Die "Barbarei" wird ja nicht nur den Brandenburgern vorgeworfen, sondern eben auch den thüringischen, fusionswilligen Verbänden. Würde man mit solch Barbaren fusionieren, findet dann eben auch diese Barbarei an den eigenen Hausgewässern statt. Das ist einfach Teil und Mittel dieser Schlammschlacht!
Keine "Grundhaltung", sondern eine durchaus nützliche "Positionierung" eigene Ziele zu begründen und voranzutreiben zu können (geht ja nach einer Fusion nur noch stark begrenzt). Kurzum Augenwischerei!


Grüzze
Zoddl


PS: Es fällt ziemlich schwer beim Thema der Thüringer Verbände + IG in irgendeiner Art und Weise einen halbwegs objektiven Beitrag zu posten. Nach all den Jahren, in denen diese Grabenkämpfe hier schon ablaufen, halte ich das auch für schlichtweg unmöglich! Wie auch? 
Auch *cherrythemar*  dürfte sich dessen ziemlich bewusst sein...|wavey:


----------



## Tillamook (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Cherrymar hat im Grund genommen recht. Ich bin selber im Vorstand eines Thüringer Vereins. Das Problem im kleinen ist hier schonmal das: die lieben Mitglieder sind froh nen Depp zu finden der den Vorstand macht. Jedes Jahr sind sie bei genau einer Hauptversammlung da ... aber nur um die Marke zu bekommen und gut.

Wir könnten darüber abstimmen ob ich morgen nen rosa Slip anziehen soll - die Hand wird gehoben - 100% - nur damit sie endlich wieder nach Haus gehen können.

Das macht einem das Vorstandsleben nicht leichter. Man halt also im Grunde genommen ca. 10% aktive Mitglieder die wenigstens manchmal mitgestalten. Wie kann man es da einem Verein verdenken, das er zum Beispiel gar nichts von einem Touristenschein hält.

Wenn wir das bei uns für Gastkarten legitimieren würden, haben wir nach 1 Jahr nur noch 30% Mitglieder!

Das war jetzt Vorstandmeinung.

Persönlich sich ich einfach das Problem das die Deutschen einfach keine Schweden sind. Ich sage ganz eindeutig das es in diesem Land zuviele dumme Menschen gibt denen ich ganz eindeutig keinen Freibrief zum Angeln in die Hand geben würde!

Das war jetzt mal die große Diskussion im kleinen... ich hoffe ich werde nicht erschossen!


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*



Tillamook schrieb:


> Persönlich sich ich einfach das Problem das die Deutschen einfach keine Schweden sind. Ich sage ganz eindeutig das es in diesem Land zuviele dumme Menschen gibt denen ich ganz eindeutig keinen Freibrief zum Angeln in die Hand geben würde!



Der Prozentsatz an Dummen dürfte so ziemlich überall gleich sein...der Prozentsatz an ignoranten Bürokraten aber offenbar nicht.


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*



Tillamook schrieb:


> ich hoffe ich werde nicht erschossen!



Um das zu verhindern musst Du ein Foto von Dir im rosa Slip einstellen.:q

Nein im Ernst, für diese Grundsatzdiskussion haben wir z.B. hier

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=207226

ein passendes Thema. Dort gerne, hier bitte nicht in solche Grundsatzdiskussionen abdriften.


----------



## Tomasz (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*



Tillamook schrieb:


> ...Das war jetzt mal die große Diskussion im kleinen... ich hoffe ich werde nicht erschossen!



Da sehe ich keinen Grund für..., also jetzt erschossen zu werden:g. 
Deine Einschätzung deckt sich in weiten Teilen mit meinen Erfahrungen in Brandenburger DAV-Gruppen. Leider;+.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Zitat:..."der Administrator unseres "anglerboards" meldete sich mit Namen. Nehme doch an, dass es sein passgetreuer ist. Nicht wie üblich im Board - "Mattimax" statt Müller. Bin zwar prinzipiell für ein Verhüllungsverbot nicht nur bei Islamisten. Geschenkt - mancher traut sich ja sonst mit seiner Meinung überhaupt nicht auf die Straße."

Mich würde mal interessieren...Ist denn dieser "Journalist" in "unserem anglerboard" unter K.D.Müller angemeldet oder ist er ein "verhüllter Mitleser"...


----------



## Zoddl (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

@Sten
Na da kann dir doch die SuFu helfen! 

Der erst seit kurzem angemeldete thüringische User "Mattimax" hatte zumindest noch keine Zeit, einen Beitrag zu verfassen... aber wer weiss schon, wer sich hinter  diesem Alias verbirgt...


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Leute bitte...

hab die Beiträge um den Fischereischein in das richtige Thema verschoben

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=207226

dort ist die Diskussion nicht nur erlaubt, sondern auch willkommen.

Seid so nett und erspart uns die arbeit des verschiebens und diskutiert dort über den Fischereischein.


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Zitat:..."der Administrator unseres "anglerboards" meldete sich mit Namen. Nehme doch an, dass es sein passgetreuer ist. Nicht wie üblich im Board - "Mattimax" statt Müller. Bin zwar prinzipiell für ein Verhüllungsverbot nicht nur bei Islamisten. Geschenkt - mancher traut sich ja sonst mit seiner Meinung überhaupt nicht auf die Straße."
> 
> Mich würde mal interessieren...Ist denn dieser "Journalist" in "unserem anglerboard" unter K.D.Müller angemeldet oder ist er ein "verhüllter Mitleser"...



Er schreibt doch selber, dass er bei uns als Mattimax registriert ist. Ob´s stimmt #c


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*



Zoddl schrieb:


> @Sten
> Na da kann dir doch die SuFu helfen!
> 
> Der erst seit kurzem angemeldete thüringische User "Mattimax" hatte zumindest noch keine Zeit, einen Beitrag zu verfassen... aber wer weiss schon, wer sich hinter  diesem Alias verbirgt...




Hehe....ohne Worte:q


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

@Ralf

Ich dachte das war als schlechtes Beispiel gemeint, wie man es seiner Meinung nach nicht handhaben sollte...is ja auch Wurst, weiter im Text...#h


----------



## goepfi74 (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*



cherrythemar schrieb:


> Warum die Vereine ihre Gewässer bei Austritt aus der IG verlieren ist sicher am besten von einem der ausgetretenen Vereine selbst zu erfahren.
> Einer davon ist der Anglerverein Scherkonde e.V. zu finden unter http://www.angelverein-scherkonde.de/
> Wie gesagt, ich bin Mitglied im VANT, dieses spezielle Hintergrundwissen fehlt mir deshalb.


es ist richtig scherkonde e.V. ist ausgetreten und der erste weimarer angelverein ist ausgetreten http://www.ewav.de/index.html im ersten verein bin ich mitglied . es gibt eigentlich viel zu erzählen oder zu schreiben zwecks den austritt der beiden vereine . aber man muss sehr vorsichtig sein weil es seitens der ig-großbrembach viele stille mitleser hier gibt und zuviel suppe noch am kochen ist . einer der herren ist hier als @ interesierter unterwegs mit diesem herrn bin ich immer mal wieder hier im AB arg aneinander gestoßen . austrittsgründe gab es viele z.B. falsche angaben über besatzmaßnahmen , keine akteneinsicht in die besatzprotokolle , schlampige bzw. nicht rechtskräftige pachtverträge bestimmter gewässer , siehe stau kromsdorf was das hausgewässer des ersten weimarer angelvereins ist und ganz zu schweigen von den ganzen dubiosen anderen sachen , bei denen sich es auch ums geld dreht . wir sind dem tlav beigetreten und haben es nicht bereut . nach dem austritt hat sich die ig-großbrembach dann schnell den VANT ins boot geholt , naja können die sich jetzt von denen verarschen lassen :q


----------



## cherrythemar (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

is ja wie im Krimi. Aber da haben sich zwei gesucht und gefunden. Ich glaube, die passen zusammen wie der Arsch auf den Eimer.
Der Witz dabei ist, dass der ach so clevere Herr Karol einfach nicht schnallt, dass er die Kanone ist, mit der die Kugeln der IG verschossen werden.#q

|gutenach aus Themar


----------



## Honeyball (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Mannometer!|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

Mit was für (Druck-)mitteln geht man da eigentlich vor, dass soviele um den heißen Brei rum reden, aber sich keiner traut, mal Tacheles zu reden???

Wann legt denn mal endlich jemand ein paar Fakten auf den Tisch, damit was Handfestes draus wird?
Solange da gewisse Leute im Beinaheuntergrund andere traktieren können, ohne dass sich jemand offen wehrt, wird sich auch nichts ändern.
Also sagt, was ihr zu sagen habt, von mir aus auch per Mail an die Redaktion, wenn ihr meint, hier erkannt und -wie auch immer- unter Druck gesetzt zu werden, wenn ihr es öffentlich macht.

Aber fadenscheinig dunkle Andeutungen helfen wirklich keinem weiter.


----------



## Honeyball (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Nach all dem, was hier so angedeutet wird, kann man ja fast froh sein, dass Thomas und Franz sich da nicht  alleine einer personellen Übermacht von VANTlern gestellt haben.#c:g


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*



> Nach all dem, was hier so angedeutet wird, kann man ja fast froh sein, dass Thomas und Franz sich da nicht alleine einer personellen Übermacht von VANTlern gestellt haben


Du kennst Franz und mich - da wäre Angst deswegen fehl am Platze gewesen..

Und eine quantitaive bedingt ja nicht automatisch eine qualitative Übermacht....


*Stand:*
Wir arbeiten auch noch an einem Treffen.
Es ist ja noch das Treffen mit AVFOT und TLAV im Raume, das wir noch terminieren müssen.

Auf Grund all der Informationen und Vorkommnisse bis jetzt um das Thema denken wir aber darüber nach, das alles andersrum zu machen:
*Wir laden ein, geben Ort und Termin sowie "Tagesordnung" bekannt.*

Auf Grund der mangelnden Glaubwürdigkeit aller beteiligten Funktionäre und Verbände, bewiesen durch ihre tägliche Schlammschlacht in Thüringen, wird das Treffen auf Video aufgezeichnet - nicht zum veröffentlichen (ausser es wird zugestimmt), sondern als Beweissicherung..

Die angekündigten Treffen sollten bei allen Verbänden augenscheinlich alleine dazu dienen, die jeweils eigene Sichtweise in der Thüringer Schlammschlacht als die richtige, positive darzustellen.

Legal wie legitim - nur für Angler nicht zielführend. Denn die haben alle so viel Dreck am Stecken, da wird soviel gelogen, verfälscht oder nur teilinformiert, dass es einen als vernunftbegabten Menschen, dem das Angeln und die Angler am Herzen liegen, nur noch graust.

Auch daher wollen wir einladen und werden die "Tagesordnung" vorgeben, entsprechende Fragen stellen und uns nicht auf die Manipulationsversuche der Thüringer Verbände und Funktionäre einlassen.


*Uns ist klar, dass das eigentliche Thema, um das es hier im Thread geht, die anglerverachtende, restriktive öffentliche Einstellung ist, welche man aus den Veröffentlichungen von VANT und Großbrembach GbR ablesen kann. 
Das geht nun mal gar nicht und schadet den Anglern in Deutschland grundsätzlich (am Angeln interessierte Menschen öffentlich pauschal als "Hergelaufene"; "Gaudiangler"; "Barbaren" zu bezeichnen, anderen Verbänden (MeckPomm, Brandenburg) "Rückfall in Barbarei" vorzuwerfen).*

Da dieses eigentliche Thema von den internen Grabenkriegen der Verbände untereinander und der Schlammschlacht in Thüringen getrennt zu sehen ist, wird dies ein anzusprechender Extrapunkt auf der Tagesordnung sein, allerdings werden wir zu dem Thema kein "Extratreffen" machen.

Wir werden sehen, welche Verbände und Funktionäre dann der Einladung folgen werden und wie sie sich äußern und positionieren werden, wenn sie wissen, das ihre Aussagen videomäßig gesichert werden.....

Wir sind gespannt.....


----------



## ivo (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*



thomas9904 schrieb:


> *wir laden ein, geben ort und termin sowie "tagesordnung" bekannt.*



#6 ...


----------



## Alex.k (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Genau wegen dieser ganzen Geschichte bin aus dem Verein dieses Jahr ausgetretten, ich habe die Streitereien in den Versammlungen einfach satt gehabt.

Diese Woche erhielt ich eine Mail; in der stand das demnächst hier einige Drohbriefe von Rechtsanwälten des VANT(Jahresversammlung) veröffentlicht werden, ich hoffe das geschieht bald!



> das ihre Aussagen videomäßig gesichert werden.....


Das würde ich mir gerne anschauen 

Edit:


> [...] und ungezählte wirkliche *Gastangler* profitieren davon.



Genau! Nach der letzten Aussage wurde mir mitgeteilt, dass keine Karten verteilt werden wenn man nicht in einem Verein organisiert ist. Ich habe darauf verwiesen das im Internet was anderes steht, darauffolgend wurde mir gesagt: "Nicht alles was im Internet steht, würden wir so genehmigen". Ich sollte doch deren Verein beitereten usw... obwohl ich nur eine Tageskarte haben wollte. 


LG Alex


----------



## Lofote (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Und während die die gewählten Vertreter darauf aus sind Ihre Posten zu sichern werden die Interessen der Angler komplett vergessen...dann kommt sowas bei raus:

http://www.mainpost.de/regional/rho...drei-Stauseen-rund-um-Roemhild;art767,6237468

Denke wenn alle an einem Strang ziehen würden hätte man da was verhindern können

Is nur ne kleine Anmerkung was gerade in Süd-Thüringen passiert während sich die Verbände nicht einig werden


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*



> Denke wenn alle an einem Strang ziehen würden hätte man da was verhindern können


Die leben in Thüringen ja aber scheinbar lieber ihre Profilneurosen und Schlammschlachten aus oder verunglimpfen Angler........


----------



## goepfi74 (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

da bin ich ja mal gespannt wer bei diesem treffen alles so erscheint , ich glaube das von VANT und IG-Großbrembach keiner erscheint und wir uns eher wieder über lustige ausreden freuen dürfen .


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Wir werden sehen.
Sind am überlegen, wen wir genau einladen und wohin und am ausarbeiten der Fragen..

Wir denken an max. 3 Mann pro Vebrand, dass das einigermaßen übersichtlich bleibt wegen der Videoaufnahmen und dass vernünftig geredet werden kann...

Und es wurde bisher ja von allen 3 Verbänden Interesse an Gesprächen signalisiert.

Auf Grund der Geschehnisse und dessen, was wir inzwischen von allen 3 Verbänden erfahren haben, ist es da aber sinnvoll, dass wir uns nicht instrumentalisieren lassen und das selber in die Hand nehmen.

Und dass wir daher Rahmen und Inhalt vorgeben...

Uns gehts ja nicht um den einen oder anderen Verband oder deren in- und externe Schlammschlachten. Uns gehts um die Interessen der Angler - und wir werden dann sehen, ob und wie die bis dato angeblich gesprächsbereiten Verbände dann reagieren werden auf unser Angebot.

Wiee ernst sie dann noch ihre eigenen Aussagen und ihre Gesprächsbereitschaft nehmen, wenns nicht darum geht, den jeweils anderen runterzuputzen, sondern konkret was für Angler zu tun..

Und warum "Angler"verbände die Angler fast schlimmer diffamieren als das Peta sonst macht.

Wer solche "Freunde" hat, braucht keine Feinde mehr....


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Hier noch eine Mail, die ich als  "offenen Breif" deklariert erhalten habe, ebenfalls mit der Bitte um Veröffentlichung. 

Sie stammt von Andreas Kirsch, 1. Vorstand des ASV Themar 1959 e.V., Mitgliedsverein im VANT

Zu den genannten Fakten, Vermutungen und Daten können wir nichts sagen.

Interessant allemal - einstimmig scheints im VANT jedenfalls nicht zuzugehen..




> Liebe Angelfreunde,
> 
> Am vergangenen Sonntag fand das Grabfeld- Gemeinschaftshegeangeln (ein gewaltiger Begriff) am Stausee Schwickershausen statt.
> Alles andere als gewaltig war mit 13 Teilnehmern die Beteiligung. Beangelt wurde der mittlerweile verbuttete Weißfischbestand und die gefangenen Fische, es waren nicht wenig, wurden wieder zurück gesetzt- was für eine weise Entscheidung.
> ...


----------



## Flunder-Fred79 (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sie stammt von Andreas Kirsch, 1. Vorstand des ASV Themar 1959 e.V., Mitgliedsverein im VANT


welcher selbst geschäftsführer des VANT war und nun beim "Gegner" TLAV tätig ist. eine eigene tlav-fischereischule führt er auch teilweise auch in gebieten, in dem die vant-fischereischule tätig ist.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Zu den genannten Fakten, Vermutungen und Daten können wir nichts sagen.


daher auch kurz die erklärung, damit man nicht alles für bare münze von ihm nimmt.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> 2009 wurden allein für Reiskosten fast 14.500 € ausgegeben, die Zahlen  für 2010 kennen wir nicht. Im Jahr 2000 waren es noch ca. 17.000 DM =  8.000 €. Eine stolze Steigerung auf 181 %!


liegt wohl daran, dass der benzinpreis 2001 0.72 Euro betrug und die kosten für unterkunft etc. sind ebenso gestiegen. so ist die *steigerung um 81%* nichts außergewöhnliches. zumal der vant finanziell sehr gut steht!



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> > Eine verpatzte Mitgliederversammlung des Verbandes am 09. April  2011, deren Protokoll und andere Dokumente nicht nur bei uns Empörung  und Widerspruch ausgelöst haben
> > Diskussion über den Ausschluss unseres Vereins aus dem Verband aus nicht bekannten Gründen auf der Mitgliederversammlung


ich war bei dieser angeblich verpatzten mitgliederversammlung, Herr Kirsch nicht. auf der mitgliederversammlung hätte er wieder jedes andere mitglied seinen unmut vortragen können. aber er zieht wohl hinterrücks "offene briefe" vor. #q
die gründe für einen ausschluss des vereines wurden sehr wohl diskutiert. sogar das stellvertretende mitglied, das herr kirsch vorgeschoben hatte, zeigte dafür verständnis!

ich bezweifel, dass herr kirsch thüringer angelinteressen vertritt. diese bloßstellung des vant ist vermutlich groesstenteils aus rein persönlichen interessen motiviert.

eine vereinigung der thüringer verbände wird natürlich höchste eisenbahn. und da gehören alle, die dagegen intrigieren zum teufel gejagt. egal welchem verband sie derzeit gehören. da haben die meisten genug dreck am stecken |rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*



> da haben die meisten genug dreck am stecken


ALLE!!
Nicht die meisten - leider..



> diese bloßstellung des vant ist vermutlich groesstenteils aus rein persönlichen interessen motiviert.


Und komplett unnötig, da der VANT selber öffentlich mit Vollgas an seiner Blossstellung arbeitet..

Denn auch diese VANT-interne Schlammschlacht ändert nichts an der Tatsache, dass VANT und Großbrembach GbR am Angeln interessierte Menschen öffentlich als "Hergelaufene", "Gaudiangler" und "Barbaren" diffamieren, und anderen Verbänden (VDSF wie DAV, Meckpomm und Brandenburg) und auch Gesetzgebern "Rückfall in Barbarei" vorwerfen..

Wer so anglerfeindlich öffentlich auftritt, sollte besser zu PETA gehen, aber nicht für sich in Anspruch nehmen, Angler vertreten zu wollen...

Das ist unterste Schublade und ich verstehe nicht, wieso weder andere DAV-Landesverbände noch der DAV-Bund sich da öffentlich vom solch anglerfeindlichen und menschenverachtenden Aussagen distanzieren...

Aber wie gesagt, wir werden die DAV-Verbände (Bund wie Land) dazu befragen..


----------



## antonio (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

und genau da sind wir eben wieder an dem punkt.
das gegenseitige vorwerfen von begangenen fehlern und das gegenseitige aufzählen wer wie viele leichen im keller hat.
der eine macht das eben geschickter als der andere mit seinen äußerungen.
die gegenwärtigen "feindschaften" resultieren aus der vergangenheit und der arbeit beider in der vergangenheit, wo eben bewußt von beiden gegeneinander gearbeitet wurde, weil sie ja verschiedenen verbänden angehörten.da hat einer versucht den anderen auszustechen auch unter einbeziehung von unfairen mitteln. 
und hier muß wie gesagt ein radikaler schlußstrich gezogen werden von beiden seiten, dann könnte es einen neuanfang geben.

antonio


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Diese internen Schlammschlachten zeigen nur, dass NIEMAND! derjenigen, die in Thüringen momentan Verantwortung tragen, für Angler wirklich tragbar ist.

Aber auch diese VANT-interne Schlammschlacht ändert nichts an der Tatsache, dass VANT und Großbrembach GbR am Angeln interessierte Menschen öffentlich als "Hergelaufene", "Gaudiangler" und "Barbaren" diffamieren, und anderen Verbänden (VDSF wie DAV, Meckpomm und Brandenburg) und auch Gesetzgebern "Rückfall in Barbarei" vorwerfen..

Wer so anglerfeindlich öffentlich auftritt, sollte besser zu PETA gehen, aber nicht für sich in Anspruch nehmen, Angler vertreten zu wollen...

*Das ist unterste Schublade und ich verstehe nicht, wieso weder andere DAV-Landesverbände noch der DAV-Bund sich da öffentlich vom solch anglerfeindlichen und menschenverachtenden Aussagen distanzieren...*

Aber wie gesagt, wir werden die DAV-Verbände (Bund wie Land) dazu befragen..


----------



## ivo (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Am besten Zaun drum ziehen und zuschauen wie sie sich die Köpfe einschlagen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Naja, aber mal egal aus welchen Motiven:
Im DAV lassen sich die Leute wenigstens nicht komplett alles gefallen, was von oben kommt.

Während im VDSF zu den dortigen ganzen Vorfällen alle Vereine alles stillschweigend schlucken, was sie von ihren Verbandsfunktionären vorgesetzt kriegen..


----------



## cherrythemar (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Hallo Flunder Fred,

danke für die Aufklärung. Dass ich der 1. Vorstand des ASV Themar, kann wohl jeder sehen. Wer Du bist, weiß ich nicht.
Richtig ist, dass ich bis Mai 2006 Geschäftsführer im VANT war. Aufgegeben habe ich diesen Job und kurz darauf ebenfalls der damals neugewählte Schatzmeister, weil mein Präsident schon damals ein recht freizügiges Verhältnis zu den Verbandsfinanzen hatte. Details kannst Du gerne erfahren, die gehören aber nicht hierher.
Richtig ist auch, dass ich seit bestehen der Thüringer Fischerschule in dieser als *Lehrgangsleiter* tätig bin. Ich glaube nicht, dass ich mich dafür schämen muss. Solange es die Prüfungs- und Lehrgangspflicht in Thüringen gibt, werden wir wohl nicht ohne Lehrgangsleiter auskommen. Falsch ist, *dass ich eine Fischerschule betreibe*. Ich weiß auch nicht, ob Dir bekannt ist, dass es die Thüringer Fischerschule seit Mitte der 90er Jahre gibt. Gegründet wurde sie im Auftrag des damaligen TMLNU, Mitglieder waren alle drei Thüringer Verbände, die Federführung wurde ebenfalls durch das TMLNU dem TLAV übertragen. Der VANT hat es allerdings vorgezogen 2010, zusammen mit der IG Großbrembach eine zweite "Angelfischerschule Thüringen" (AFT) zu gründen" (soviel zum Einigungswillen). Die Lehrgangsleiter des VANT wurden von dieser ohne vorherige Befragung vereinnahmt, manche wissen bis heute noch nichts davon (soviel zur Demokratie). Inwischen gibt es erste Anfragen aus diesem Kreise nach einer Mitgliedschaft in der "Thüringer Fischerschule". Wie Du vielleicht auch weißt, gab es vor Gründung der AFT noch sowas wie einen "Gebietsschutz", der hatte sich danch erledigt, der "Markt" war ab diesem Zeitpunkt frei.
Zum Thema Reisekosten: 
Richtig ist, dass die Spritpreise heute nicht mehr dieselben wie 2000 sind. Richtig ist aber auch, dass die Pauschalbeträge für Reiskosten seitem fast unverändert sind. Nicht die Spritpreise sondern die *Reiskostenvergütung* schlagen in den Kosten des Verbandes zu buche.
*Zitat von Flunder Fred:*
_ich war bei dieser angeblich verpatzten mitgliederversammlung, Herr Kirsch nicht. auf der mitgliederversammlung hätte er wieder jedes andere mitglied seinen unmut vortragen können. aber er zieht wohl hinterrücks "offene briefe" vor._
Da war ich mir allerdings mit der Mehrheit der eingeladenen aber 52,8% *nicht erschienen* Delegierten der Mitgliedsvereine einig.
Welchen Sinn macht es, zu einer Mitgliederversammlung zu gehen, wenn man zuvor nicht einen einzigen Antrag zur Kenntnis bekommt, über den man dann im Namen seines Vereins (nicht seines eigenen) abstimmen soll? Demokratie?
Abnicken und Schweigen haben zu dem Punkt geführt, wo der VANT heute steht!
Dass Du einen offenen Brief als hinterrücks bezeichnest, ist schon seltsam. Warum heißt er wohl offener Brief? Weil ihn jeder genauso wie Du öffentlich zu sehen bekommt. Gerne kann ich Dir eine Sammlung anonymer Drohbriefe aus dem Vorfeld der Mitgliederversammlung aus dem Vorjahr zeigen. Hinterrücks ist da noch geschmeichelt.
Und nochwas, wenn ich keine Anglerinteressen vertreten würde, brauchte ich nicht gegen meine Verbandsführung zu opponieren, denn die tuts mit Sicherheit nicht mehr. Deshalb unterstütze ich auch den TLAV und seinen Partner, den AFVOT. Für mich sind sie weder Gegner noch das Feindbild Nr.1. Wie man im VANT mit Opposition umgeht, ist ein anderes Kapitel. Man fühlt sich in die DDR kurz vor ihrem Untergang zurückversetzt.

Viele Grüße von Andreas aus Themar#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*



> Hinterrücks ist da noch geschmeichelt.


Das trifft ja wohl auf alle und alles im Thüringer Verbandsunwesen zu ...

Das Schlimme ist eben, wenn dann Verbände wie der VANT und seltsame Organisisationen wie die Großbrembach GbR Angler und am Angeln interessierte Menschen öffentlich  als "Hergelaufene", "Gaudiangler" und "Barbaren" diffamieren und verunglimpfen, statt Angeln und am Angeln interesierte Menschen zu fördern..


----------



## antonio (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das trifft ja wohl auf alle und alles im Thüringer Verbandsunwesen zu ...
> 
> Das Schlimme ist eben, wenn dann Verbände wie der VANT und seltsame Organisisationen wie die Großbrembach GbR Angler und am Angeln interessierte Menschen öffentlich  als "Hergelaufene", "Gaudiangler" und "Barbaren" diffamieren und verunglimpfen, statt Angeln und am Angeln interesierte Menschen zu fördern..




das ist wie in der politik, da wird auch öfter mal was gesagt ohne vorher das hirn einzuschalten.
ich will die jetzt um gottes willen nicht verteidigen.
aber dreck am stecken haben alle wie du schon richtig sagtest.
und es nützen in der derzeitigen situation auch keine vorhaltungen egal von welcher seite.
entweder alle funktionäre drehen ihren arsch haben e..... in der hose und setzen sich zusammen, so das etwas vernünftiges herauskommt, oder sie treten ab.

antonio


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Die müssen ALLW zurücktreten und den Weg für neue Leute und damit auch einen Neuanfang frei machen - anders wird das nie was.

Und sich klar zuerstmal von solchen Diffamierungen wie vom VANT und Großbrembach distanzieren..


----------



## Hardyfan (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*



antonio schrieb:


> ....oder sie treten ab.


 
Hast ja im Prinzip Recht, Antonio.
Und dann kommt die nächste Generation Funktionäre.

Und es geht von vorne los. Mögen sie zunächst ihre Funktion in der besten Absicht beginnen, ändert sich das irgendwann und es geht um Machterhalt, Sicherung von Pfründen, Privilegien oder allein um die Eigenschaft "wichtig zu sein".

Und irgendwann sind dann die, für die man angetreten ist, ziemlich egal, egal ob Angler, Jäger, Landwirte, Tierschützer oder Wähler.

Jemand hat mal gesagt (ich glaube, es war Karl Valentin):

Die Tröge bleiben, nur die Schweine wechseln.

In der Regel lässt sich die breite Masse sowas gefallen, nörgelt ein bischen rum und ansonsten bleibt alles beim alten.

Gelegentlich wird mal einer der Funktionäre oder Politiker - der es ein bischen übertrieben hat - ausgewechselt, ein Angepasster und insoweit zuverlässiger und bewährter Funktionär aus der 2. Reihe rückt nach und die Welt ist wieder in Ordnung.

So läuft es - ist immer so gelaufen und wird sich auch in Zukunft nicht ändern.

Oder glaubt einer, der VDSF/Herr Mohnert würde- wenn da ein Posten frei würde - Thomas zur Wahl vorschlagen, damit mal ein bischen frischer Wind in die Strukturen kommt?|wavey:


----------



## antonio (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

stimme ich dir auch zu.
nur wo sind die leute die es könnten und auch wollen, das ist ja meist das problem in der praxis.
dadurch wird ja diesen funktionären, die nichts taugen, ihre sesselkleberei leicht gemacht.
dies fängt im kleinsten verein an und setzt sich nach oben fort.

antonio


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*



> Oder glaubt einer, der VDSF/Herr Mohnert würde- wenn da ein Posten frei würde - Thomas zur Wahl vorschlagen, damit mal ein bischen frischer Wind in die Strukturen kommt



Ich bleibe lieber bei der Funktion der freien Presse als 4. Gewalt im Staate, als "Wächter", statt der Gefahr zu erliegen, mich als Funktionär dann morgens nicht mehr im Spiegel anschauen zu können..


----------



## Hardyfan (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Ist mir völlig klar, Thomas.

Du dientest nur als Beispiel, dass kein System sich freiwillig Kritiker in die Reihen holt um der Sache willen.
Und wenn, dann nur um den ruhig zu stellen und damit er vom System eingesaugt wird.


----------



## antonio (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*



Hardyfan schrieb:


> Hast ja im Prinzip Recht, Antonio.
> Und dann kommt die nächste Generation Funktionäre.
> 
> Und es geht von vorne los. Mögen sie zunächst ihre Funktion in der besten Absicht beginnen, ändert sich das irgendwann und es geht um Machterhalt, Sicherung von Pfründen, Privilegien oder allein um die Eigenschaft "wichtig zu sein".
> ...




genau das ist es theorie und praxis.
ob nun in kleinen vereinen in verbänden oder gar in der politik, überall das gleiche.
es haben sich so richtig verkrustete strukturen gebildet,von vetternwirtschaft und was da noch alles so unter der decke betrieben wird usw wil ich gar nicht erst reden.
dadurch kommt es eben auch, das eine krähe der andern kein auge aushackt.
ebenfalls geht es auch immer um viel geld.

antonio


----------



## Blauzahn (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich bleibe lieber bei der Funktion der freien Presse als 4. Gewalt im Staate, als "Wächter", statt der Gefahr zu erliegen, mich als Funktionär dann morgens nicht mehr im Spiegel anschauen zu können..



Das kann man dir aber auch als "bloß nicht in die Verantwortung gehen" auslegen.
Wie soll sich denn etwas ändern, wenn man nur kritisiert und nicht selbst handelt, sprich bereit ist aktiv mitzugestalten?

Dieses Argument bzw. Verhalten erlebe ich sehr oft.
Es wird gespreisselt und gespeckert auf Teufel komm raus, ist es dann aber an der Zeit Farbe zu bekennen, ziehen die meißten "Verbalvereinsvorsitzenden" den Schwanz ein.

Zieh dir den Schuh an wenn er paßt, Thomas...
ich denke dir ist er zu klein.

Gruß

PS: In den Spiegel zu schauen kann auch manchmal heilend sein. #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*



> Das kann man dir aber auch als "bloß nicht in die Verantwortung gehen" auslegen.


Könnte man - ich seh das aber ganz anders.
Gerade, da die Medien, die sich selber für so seriös halten, die Printmedien für Angler, nicht mal ansatzweise der Verantwortung gerecht werden bei den Verbänden zu recherchieren und das dann auch alles öffentlich zu machen, sehe ich das durchaus als wahrnehmen von Aufgaben und Verantwortung - und das gilt auch für die Kollegen in der Redaktion hier..

Die Verantwortung auf das was Verbände tun aufzupassen, ist leider heutzutage größer als die, in den Verbänden alles mit abzunicken..

Auch wenn ich mir das anders wünsche..

Aber wir werden immer weiter kübelweise Salz in diese Wunden der Verbände schütten..


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Wir werden dem DAV-Bundesverband sowie allen uns bekannten Mailadressen der DAV-Landesverbände folgende Mail schicken:



> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> in einem uns zugesandten und dann auch veröffentlichten "Offenen Brief"; ausdrücklich autorisiert durch den DAV-Landesverband VANT und dessen Präsidenten Karol, werden am Angeln interessierte Menschen pauschal als "Hergeleaufene"; "Gaudiangler" und "Barbaren" bezeichnet.
> 
> Verbänden aus VDSF und DAV, ebenso Gesetzgeber, welche sich für einen leichteren gesetzlichen Zugang zum Angeln einsetzen, wird "Rückfall in die Barbarei" vorgeworfen.
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Wir haben den Text nochmals abgeändert und gerade abgeschickt:


> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> in einem uns zugesandten und dann auch veröffentlichten "Offenen Brief"; ausdrücklich autorisiert durch den DAV-Landesverband VANT und dessen Präsidenten Karol, werden am Angeln interessierte Menschen pauschal als "Hergelaufene"; "Gaudiangler" und "Barbaren" bezeichnet.
> 
> Verbänden aus VDSF und DAV, ebenso Gesetzgeber, welche sich für einen leichteren gesetzlichen Zugang zum Angeln einsetzen, wird "Rückfall in die Barbarei" vorgeworfen.
> ...


----------



## Flunder-Fred79 (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> @Flunder-Fred
> 
> Im Allgemeinen kenn ich das so, dass der Einladende einen Treffpunkt angibt und nicht etwa:"Wir treffen uns in Berlin an der Spree . . ."
> 
> ...



hi tinca,

sorry für späte antwort. bin da selbser ortsunkundig. also auf der seite vom vant gibt es einen link "verbandsgewässer" unter dem steht ein einziges gewässer! "stausee schwickershausen". genau wie vom vant gesagt. und im ersten abschnitt wird gleich die anfahrt erklärt.
mit googlemaps erkannt man sofort wo man hin muss. zumal es auch nur einen zufahrtsweg und nur ein gebäude am verbandsgewässer gibt. genauer geht es nun echt.

das hat also nichts mit deinem bsp "berlin an der spree" zu tun.


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Ich bin auch ortsunkundig.

Der Einladende hat den Treffpunkt zu benennen.(Punkt!)#6

Nicht etwa der Eingeladene muss sich den Treffpunkt googeln, denken, suchen oder so etwas.;+
Angenommen, Thomas hätte das getan und wäre zu einem ergoogelten Treffpunkt gefahren.
Dann hätte er womöglich niemanden angetroffen, da die Herren zwar pro Forma ein Treffen arrangiert, aber es anscheinend nicht wirklich durchziehen wollten.

Ein anderer Grund für die Nichtzusendung eines präzisen Treffpunktes fällt mir nicht ein.


----------



## Flunder-Fred79 (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Der Einladende hat den Treffpunkt zu benennen.(Punkt!)#6


wurde auch eindeutig gemacht, es gibt nur ein verbandsgewässer in schwickershausen mit einer zufahrtstraße und einem haus am gewässer. ist man sich nicht sicher, ruft man eben eine der zahlreichen telefonnummern auf der vant-homepage an. (punkt)
und wer im digitalen zeitalter als internetredakteur den zufahrtsweg zu einem eindeutigen treffpunkt und angst vorm telefonieren hat, der muss sich bessern.



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Dann hätte er womöglich niemanden angetroffen, da die Herren zwar pro Forma ein Treffen arrangiert, aber es anscheinend nicht wirklich durchziehen wollten.


kein argument. das hätte ebenso bei einem adressierten treffen in "grummelshausen, dorfstraße 17" passieren können. ;-)

wozu überhaupt das treffen? was hat das anglerboard mit den streitenden bergvölkern zu tun? als ob sich eine partei irgendwo reinreden lässt. da sind die thüringer vereine gefragt. wenn die keine veränderung wollen, sollen sie es halt bleiben lassen.


----------



## Honeyball (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*



Flunder-Fred79 schrieb:


> was hat das anglerboard mit den streitenden bergvölkern zu tun?



Ganz einfach: Es berichtet darüber!!!
Und es lässt sich auch bis zu einem gewissen Grade noch zur Veröffentlichung von Einzelmeinungen der Betroffenen instrumentalisieren, auch wenn diese nicht den redaktionellen Grundsätzen entsprechen. Aber dieser Grad ist überschritten, wenn solche grundlegenden Fragen der Höflichkeit missachtet werden. Da die Standpunkte des VANT uns bereits vorher bekannt waren und der Wunsch nach diesem Treffen ausdrücklich von Herrn Karol ausging, gibt es für mich nur zwei Interpretationen:
Entweder hat man es bewusst so provoziert, um einen Angriffspunkt gegen uns zu schaffen, oder es war einfache Nachlässigkeit und man hat unsere Neugier am Thema und der Sichtweise des VANT schlichtweg zu hoch eingeschätzt.

Ich bin auch eher einer, der davon ausgeht, dass jemand, der was von mir will, entweder zu mir kommt oder alles dafür tut, damit ich zu ihm komme.:m


----------



## Flunder-Fred79 (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Da die Standpunkte des VANT uns bereits vorher bekannt waren und der Wunsch nach diesem Treffen ausdrücklich von Herrn Karol ausging, gibt es für mich nur zwei Interpretationen:



also dann hätte der vant ruhig mal eine gehäkelte anfahrtsskizze mit goldrand und ein paar fotos von leckeren bratwürsten als lockmittel schicken können


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*



Flunder-Fred79 schrieb:


> wurde auch eindeutig gemacht, es gibt nur ein verbandsgewässer in schwickershausen mit einer zufahrtstraße und einem haus am gewässer. ist man sich nicht sicher, ruft man eben eine der zahlreichen telefonnummern auf der vant-homepage an. (punkt)
> und wer im digitalen zeitalter als internetredakteur den zufahrtsweg zu einem eindeutigen treffpunkt und angst vorm telefonieren hat, der muss sich bessern.
> 
> kein argument. das hätte ebenso bei einem adressierten treffen in "grummelshausen, dorfstraße 17" passieren können. ;-)
> ...



Du vergisst die ganze Zeit, dass nicht das "AB" ein Treffen wollte oder organisiert hatte, sondern der VANT.

Also isses auch an dem genaue Angaben zu machen und anzurufen oder was auch immer wenn mehrfach versprochen wird eine Skizze zu schicken und weder die, noch irgend eine eine andere genaue Ortangabe kommt.

Ein Ortsunkundiger weiß(wie ich) nicht , dass es dort nur Gewässer gibt und schon gar nicht wo das liegt. Muss er auch nicht weil er ja nicht eingeladen hat sondernn eingeladen wurde.
Nochmal zum mitzmeißeln: Der Einladende ist in der Pflicht einen präzisen Treffpunkt zu bennen!
Das gebietet der Anstand.

Tut er das nicht, ist das ein Versuch dem anderen die "Schuld", am selbst verursachten Scheitern des Treffens, in die Schuhe zu schieben.

Hö


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*



Flunder-Fred79 schrieb:


> also dann hätte der vant ruhig mal eine gehäkelte anfahrtsskizze mit goldrand und ein paar fotos von leckeren bratwürsten als lockmittel schicken können




Mindestens.#6

Gebratene Skizze und Bratwurst mit Goldrand ginge aber auch.:m


----------



## grazy04 (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

also wenn ich hier so einige Sachen lesen platzt mit der Ar*** !!! 

Das eindeutige festhalten am eigenem Posten, die Scheuklappen die der  eine oder andere auf hat und die teils auf Bildniveau abgegebenen  Komentare zeigen mMn deutlich in die falsche Richtung! 

@Thomas:

sollte ein solches von Euch geplantes Treffen wirklich stattfinden hab ich noch ne Frage die Ihr da stellen könnt:

"in wie weit ist der politische Druck aus dem Thüringer Landtag  verantwortlich für das Verhalten vereinzelter Verbands- /  Verieinsmitglieder?" 

Ich weis das der Landtag die Vereinigung der Verbände in der  Zwischenzeit quasie fordert (auch wenn es so NOCH nicht ausgesprochen  wurde). Anderst gesagt: sollte sich in den nächsten (meines Wissen nach)  3 oder 4 Jahren an den Strukturen nichts ändern, will die Politik die  Libaralisierung und Vereinfachung der ThürFischVO und des ThürFischG  nicht weiter unterstützen. Somit droht uns hier ein Fischerreigesetz was  keiner wirklich haben will!!!
Man da mal drüber nachdenkt kommt man ja auch selber drauf.... warum soll man 3 Verände für die selbe Sache unterstützen wenn sie eh alles anders machen als der andere......


----------



## cherrythemar (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Drei Verbände wird es Ende 2012 in Thüringen nicht mehr geben. Zum aktuellen Stand:http://www.asv-themar.de/angelninthueringen/AiT_2-2011.pdf.
Dass die Führung des VANT inzwischen auch bei der Thüringer Politik und den Behörden abgegessen hat, zeigt uns eine Stellungnahme aus dem TMLFUN vom 15.07.2011  zum Flyer "...Dreieinigkeit..." und dem "seltsamen offenen Brief".

_Darin konnten wir von der Ausrede Herrn Karols erfahren, dass das Logo des VANT rein zufällig auf den Flyer gekommen sei und die alleinige Verantwortung bei der IG Großbrembach liege.
Im TMLFUN schätzt man die medialen, öffentlichen Entgleisungen aus Suhl und Großbrembach als stillos und in weiten Teilen unwahr ein.
Mangelnde Kooperation und fehlende Solidarität werden der Führung des VANT bescheinigt._

Herrn Karol trifft wie gewohnt, wenn´s gegen den Baum geht, keine Schuld. Den "Schwarzen Peter" hat er jetzt an seine wild gewordenen Partner in Großbrembach abgegeben.
Ob er ihnen wegen des "irrtümlich" verwendeten Logos auch seinen Anwalt auf den Hals gehetzt hat, wie unserem Verein 2010???
"In der Hoffnung, dass der Knüppel an mir vorbei geht, beschuldige ich erst mal andere."
Diese Maxime zieht sich wie ein Roter Faden durch seine Amtszeit.
So ist er nun mal, unser Herr Präsident, ein echter Saubermann.


----------



## Maffa (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Ich beobachte Euere Beiträge schon eine ganze Weile und langsam frage ich mich, was sich die Menschen denken, die solche Beiträge einstellen und sich über Anfahrtsskizzen oder Verbandsarbeit so auslassen.

Es kann doch nicht sein, dass eine solche Plattform genutzt wird um Personen und Verbände so zu deformieren und zu mobben.

Ich denke hier setzt der gesunde Menschenverstand aus.

Ihr solltet Euch mal fragen, wie Ihr Euch in einem solchen Fall fühlen würdet.

Mit solchen Aktionen schadet Ihr nicht nur den Personen, gegen die Ihr schießt sonder der gesamten Anglerschaft und ich hoffe, Ihr überdenkt Euer Handeln mal.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Der gesamten Anglerschaft schaden die Verbände und Funktionäre, die sich so verhalten, nicht die, welche darüber berichten.


----------



## Wiederanfänger (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Hallo Maffa,

ich habe nur einig der Beiträge in diesem Thread hier gelesen.

Aber zu deinen Anmekungen fallen mir einige Erwiderungen ein:

"ich beobachte Euere Beiträge schon eine ganze Weile und langsam frage ich  mich, was sich die Menschen denken, die solche Beiträge einstellen und  sich über Anfahrtsskizzen oder Verbandsarbeit so auslassen."

- Die genaue Kenntnis eines Ortes für eine Besprechung ist nur eines der Dinge, die ein Einladender den Eingeladenen ohne weitere Aufforderung mittzuteilen hat. Das ist nicht!!!! diskussionsfähig.


"Es kann doch nicht sein, dass eine solche Plattform genutzt wird um Personen und Verbände so zu deformieren und zu mobben."

- Es werde hier die Fehlleistungen und die Beratungsresistenz einzelner Personen oder Verbände/ Vereine aufgezeigt. So lange das in einem Ton geschieht, der akzeptabel ist, finde ich das in Ordnung. Beleidigungen sind nicht zu tolerieren.

"Ich denke hier setzt der gesunde Menschenverstand aus."

- Finde ich viel zu hart die Formulierung. Es sind wohl zu große Emotionen bei einigen dabei. Der gesunde Menschenverstand setzt für mich bei ganz anderen Menschen aus.


"Ihr solltet Euch mal fragen, wie Ihr Euch in einem solchen Fall fühlen würdet."

- Beschissen. Aber ich würde mich auch fragen, ob ich etwas falsch gemacht habe/ oder gerade mache. Keiner zwingt jemanden seinen Posten zu behalten. Wenn etwas wirklich ungerechtfertigt gegen eine Person geschieht, bin ich der letzte der nicht hilft. Aber es gibt hier mittlerweise wohl genug "Beweise" dass es nicht um die Anglerschaft im allgemeinen geht. 

"Mit solchen Aktionen schadet Ihr nicht nur den Personen, gegen die Ihr  schießt sonder der gesamten Anglerschaft und ich hoffe, Ihr überdenkt  Euer Handeln mal.     "

- Das glaube ich nicht. Etwas nicht auf den Tisch zu bringen um es zu besprechen, ist der wesentlich größere Fehler. Das ganze Schweigen und Unterordnen hat, u.a. Deutschland zu dem gemacht, was es jetzt ist. Handeln bringt uns weiter.

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger


----------



## cherrythemar (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*



> Etwas nicht auf den Tisch z bringen um es zu besprtechen, ist der wesentlich größere Fehler. Das ganz Schweigen und Unterordnen hat, u.a. Deutschland zu dem gemacht, was es jetzt ist. Handeln bringt uns weiter.
> 
> Gruß.
> 
> Wiederanfänger



Genau da liegt der Hase im Peffer, danke#h


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*



Maffa schrieb:


> Ich beobachte Euere Beiträge schon eine ganze Weile und langsam frage ich mich, was sich die Menschen denken, die solche Beiträge einstellen und sich über Anfahrtsskizzen oder Verbandsarbeit so auslassen.



Was ich darüber denke?

Ich denke dass wir Angler schon viel zu lange den Mund gehalten haben. Dass viele Funktionäre in Vereinen und Verbänden selbstverliebte, postenklebende Kleinmonarchen sind die längst vergessen haben was es bedeutet ein Ehrenamt zu bekleiden. Ich denke dass die mittleren und unteren Führungsebenen zum großen Teil von Abnickmumien besetzt sind.

Ich denke, dass reformwillige und aufgeklärte potentielle Führungspersönlichkeiten keine Chance haben diesen Sumpf aus Selbstverliebtheit, Machtgehabe und anderen Umständen, deren Benennung mir vermutlich eine Klage einbringen würden, oder dessen eindeutige Bezeichnung sich nicht mit meiner Erziehung vereinbaren lassen, zu durchbrechen. 

Ich denke, dass sich große Teile der Verbands- und Vereinswelt in eine Klärgrube verwandelt haben, wo bestimmte Bestandteile auch immer oben schwimmen. 

Ich denke, dass man ohne Unterlass in dieser Grube rühren muss, bis auch der letzte kapiert hat, dass daraus kein Wohlgeruch in die Nase steigt. 

Ich denke das man alle Zuflüsse zu dieser Grube trockenlegen und diese säubern muss, um frisches klares Wasser einzufüllen.

Ich denke dass man dieses Wasser dann permanent beobachten und filtern muss, um Keimen keine Chance zu geben. 

Ich denke, dass so ein Umrührprozess in Thüringen im Gange ist.

Ich denke dass, wenn die Basis sich nicht darum kümmert, früher oder später wieder ein Sedimentationsprozess stattfindet und erneut oben schwimmt, was deutlich riecht. 

Ich denke, dass reformwillige bestehende oder angehende Funktionäre endlich genug Rückgrat bilden müssen, um öffentlich zu agieren und die Basis mitzunehmen, und dass die Basis sich endlich mal bemühen muss, aktiv an ihrem eigenen Geschick mitzuwirken.

Das, und vieles andere denke ich.


----------



## gründler (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Ich denke:

Das Angeln wieder das werden muss,was es gewesen ist mit allen drum und dran,so wie es überall auf der Welt gang und gebe ist.

Dann denke ich,das dem kleinen Galischen Dorf Namens Deutschland und dessen Anführern langsam der Zaubertrank ausgeht.

Es wird Zeit ein neuen trank anzusetzen ein Anglerzaubertrank der die verkommenen Römischen-funktionäre und anhang in die schranken weist,und leute wie Ralle Thomas Gründler Auwa.......werden weiter Brauen und ständig neuen frischen leuchtenden Hopfen Weizen Gerste und co.zusammentragen,bis unser neuer trank wirkung zeigt,was er jetzt schon täglich mehr und mehr tut.

lg


----------



## Maffa (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Es ist richtig, dass die Basis mitarbeiten muss, um die Lobby der Anglerschaft zu stärken aber es muss in einen gewissen Rahmen bleiben und nicht so ausarten, dass Personen in Mitleidenschaft gezogen werden, denn einige Bemerkungen auf dieser Plattform gehen in den Bereich persönliche Beleidigung und das ist auch damit nicht zu erklären, dass die Basis mal den Mund aufmacht.

Hier wird über Personen geurteilt, deren Namen einige von Euch noch nicht gekannt haben. Des weitern kennen einige von Euch auch nicht die Vorgeschichte dieser Schlammschlacht und ich denke man sollte die Entwicklung der Verbände in Thüringen über die letzten Jahre hin betrachten, bevor man solche Äußerungen über die betreffenden Personen und Verbände macht.

Vielleicht informiert Ihr Euch mal über die Vergangenheit der Thüringer Verbände, wie diese entstanden sind und wie jeder einzelne arbeitet.


----------



## Honeyball (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*



Maffa schrieb:


> Vielleicht informiert Ihr Euch mal über die Vergangenheit der Thüringer Verbände, wie diese entstanden sind und wie jeder einzelne arbeitet.


Das liest sich jetzt wie:

"Verzeih dem Massenmörder, denn er hatte doch so eine schlimme Kindheit!"
|abgelehn


----------



## antonio (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

richtig es wurden auf beiden seiten fehler gemacht.jeder hat sein schäfchen zu der jetzigen situation beigetragen.
ich will jetzt hier keinen verteidigen aber schuld ist eben immer nicht nur einer und in dem fall erst recht nicht.
aus welchen gründen dies geschehen ist, ist im prinzip auch irrelevant es ist geschehen und ändern kann man dies jetzt nicht mehr.
wie schon öfter gesagt hier hilft nur ein rigoroser schnitt.

antonio


----------



## Wiederanfänger (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Hallo Maffa,

leider wieder einmal ohne die komplette Kenntnis der Vergangenheit.

Genau diese "Nichtkenntnis" ist ja der Punkt.

Es werden die Informationen nicht oder nur teilweise heraus gegeben.

Als Beispiel mal folgendes:

- ein Verein gibt die Termine für den Besatz nicht raus.
Hatte mich gewundert. Bin zufällig mal beim Besatz am Gewässer vorbei gekommen. Habe mir die schönen Fische angeguckt. Mit dem 1 Vorsitzenden geplaudert usw. Ich wunderte mich die ganze Zeit, warum der Kerl so komisch war.
Am Ende des Besatzes rückte dann der Fahrer eine Tüte mit geräucherten Fischspezialitäten raus. Der 1 musste nun zwangsweise mit uns ( es waren noch Jugenliche in der Zwischenzeit dazu gekommen) teilen.
Das hätte der sich alles schön selber unter den Nagel gerissen.

Diese "Geschenke" gehören dem Verein. Der Besatz wurde mit Geldern aus der Vereinskasse bezahlt. Das darf nicht an einzelne verteilt werden. Oder wenn, dann sollte offen gesagt werden, Leute ich habe die Arbeit, also gönne ich mir das auch. Wer sich das nicht traut, der weiss auch warum. Also auch nicht heimlich machen.

- Ein weiteres Negativbeispiel sind die vollen Kassen, die viele Vereine haben. Das Geld wird gehortet. Wenn auf Versammlungen nach dem Sinn gefragt wird, kommen Sprüche wie " 30 Jahre mache ich das schon, willst du mir was unterstellen?".
Auch sehr beliebt" das kannst du gar nicht überblicken, also halt dich da raus":
Nein, ich unterstelle niemanden etwas.
Aber wofür hat ein Verein, der nichts bauen darf ( Überschwemmungsgebiet) und auch keinen Plan für die Zukunft hat ( oder es zumindest uns Mitgliedern nicht mitteilt) extrem viel Geld auf dem Konto?
Ich rede von 6 fachen der Pacht und des Besatzes.

Da wäre es sehr schön, wenn man mit Informationen die Mitglieder auf dem Laufenden hält.

Jeder, der Informationen die andere angehen zurückhält, ist für mich nicht tragbar.

Es kommen immer nur dumme Gerüchte auf.

Alles, was den verein angeht, sollte jedem Mitglied zugänglich sein.

Und wenn das Dinge bei sind, die die Öffentlichkeit nicht erfahren soll, dann bitte Vetrauensmänner ( oder Frauen ) wählen, die dem Vorstand mal auf die Finger schauen dürfen.

Ich würde dies sofort so machen.

Alleine schon, damit nicht hinter meinem Rücken Gerüchte verbreitet werden.

Also, Infos für alle Beteildigten.
Alles andere ist schei....

Nur meine Meinung.

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*



> Des weitern kennen einige von Euch auch nicht die Vorgeschichte dieser Schlammschlacht



Wer an der Thüringer Schlammschlacht schuld ist??

Alle Verbände und Funktionäre gleichviel.

Darum gehts hier aber auch nicht.

Sondern darum, dass Funktionäre, Großbrembach GbR und VANT am Angeln interessierte Menschen pauschal als "Hergelaufene" "Gaudiangler" und "Barbaren" bezeichnen - und auch Politker werden ein gespannt, um das auch öffentlich so zu verbreiten. 
Und dann wird da im Parlament auch noch faktisch kompletter Unfug verbreitet von einem Abgeordneten der Linken, der vom VANT ständig hofiert wird.

Wer aber so schlecht öffentlich über die Klientel redet, die er eigentlich positiv vertreten soll(te), so jemand ist für mich persönlich nicht tragbar.

Wie wenn der ADAC alle Autofahrer und Führerscheinaspiranten öffentlich pauschal als "Gaudifahrer" und "Hergelaufene" bezeichnen würde...

Und wenn der ganze Verband/Vereinsvorstände im VANT (von wenigen Ausnahmen) sich davon nicht distanziert und die das alles so stehen lassen, sind die auch kein Haar besser und für mich persönlich genauso wenig tragbar.

Und dass da bis jetzt weder vom DAV-Bund noch von an der DAV-Landesverbänden, die wir dazu angeschrieben haben, auch nur eine Reaktion kam, zeigt leider, dass der DAV auf dem besten Wege ist, auch wie der VDSF nichts mehr offen und öffentlich zu machen, sondern auch versucht, alles intern auszumauscheln und damit  letztlich die Angler im Stich zu lassen.


----------



## Stralsund (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*



Wiederanfänger schrieb:


> ein Verein gibt die Termine für den Besatz nicht raus.
> Hatte mich gewundert. Bin zufällig mal beim Besatz am Gewässer vorbei gekommen. Habe mir die schönen Fische angeguckt. Mit dem 1 Vorsitzenden geplaudert usw. Ich wunderte mich die ganze Zeit, warum der Kerl so komisch war.
> Am Ende des Besatzes rückte dann der Fahrer eine Tüte mit geräucherten Fischspezialitäten raus. Der 1 musste nun zwangsweise mit uns ( es waren noch Jugenliche in der Zwischenzeit dazu gekommen) teilen.
> Das hätte der sich alles schön selber unter den Nagel gerissen.


Da hat der böse Vereinsvorsitzende doch tatsächlichen seinen freien Nachmittag + Benzingeld geopfert, um für Räucherfisch abzustauben, den es im Laden für 3.50 gibt. SKANDAL!
Ich besetze selbst immer in meinem Verein mit, in meiner Freizeit, fahre mit meinem Benzin dem Fischkübelauto hinterher und leiste dafür als Vorstandsmitglied nicht notwendige Arbeitsstunden. Aber wenn ich so einen Mist hier lese, kommt es mir echt hoch. Es wird bei uns nicht ausgeschrieben, da sonst 30 Mann rumstehen und 4 Mann mit helfen Fische zu besetzen! Nicht damit sich die gierigen Vorstandsmitglieder Räucherfisch unter den Nagel reißen. Bei so einem Unsinn fragt man sich echt, wofür man überhaupt noch Vereinsarbeit macht!



Wiederanfänger schrieb:


> - Ein weiteres Negativbeispiel sind die vollen Kassen, die viele Vereine haben. Das Geld wird gehortet. Wenn auf Versammlungen nach dem Sinn gefragt wird, kommen Sprüche wie " 30 Jahre mache ich das schon, willst du mir was unterstellen?".
> Auch sehr beliebt" das kannst du gar nicht überblicken, also halt dich da raus":
> Nein, ich unterstelle niemanden etwas.
> Aber wofür hat ein Verein, der nichts bauen darf ( Überschwemmungsgebiet) und auch keinen Plan für die Zukunft hat ( oder es zumindest uns Mitgliedern nicht mitteilt) extrem viel Geld auf dem Konto?
> Ich rede von 6 fachen der Pacht und des Besatzes.


Havarierücklagen! Freu dich doch, dass der Verein gut wirtschaftet. Die Vereine, die ich kenne, haben eher das Problem, dass Geld an allen Ecken und Kanten fehlt.



Wiederanfänger schrieb:


> Ich würde dies sofort so machen.


Es hält dich keiner davon ab, dich zur Wahl zu stellen. Aber das ist typisch. Kritisieren, wo es nur geht, aber selbst mal Verantwortung übernehmen - no way!


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Das wird jetzt hier wieder OFFTOPIC.
Hier gehts um das unsägliche, öffentliche diffamieren am Angeln interessierter Menschen durch VANT, Großbrembach GbR und von denen hofierten Politikern.


----------



## Maffa (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Mal eine Frage an Thomas9904:

Was hast du gegen den VANT und die Leute aus Großbrembach. Kennst Du diese, hast Du Dich mit ihnen schon mal auseinandergesetzt oder mal einen Kaffee getrunken. So wie ich das ganze hier lese, hast Du mit den Leuten noch nicht mal richtig gesprochen.

Vielleicht solltest Du Dich mal mit diesen Leuten an einen Tisch setzen und über diese ganzen Dinge reden, bevor Du Dich auf Aussagen anderer verlässt.


----------



## Brikz83 (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*



Maffa schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage an Thomas9904:
> Kennst Du diese, hast Du Dich mit ihnen schon mal auseinandergesetzt oder mal einen Kaffee getrunken. So wie ich das ganze hier lese, hast Du mit den Leuten noch nicht mal richtig gesprochen.


 
Wie soll Thomas das machen ohne ne Adresse oder irgendeine Form von Wegbeschreibeung. Er kann sich ja in Großbrembach ne Woche auf`ne Parkbank setzen und hoffen das einer vorbei kommt. |kopfkrat


----------



## Stralsund (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Jawoll 
Es ist ja immerhin ein Anfang, dass 2 der 3 Thüringer Verbände fusionieren. Der 3. wird früher oder müssen! Spätestens wenn die ersten Vereine dann zum neuen Verband wechseln, wird er die Pistole auf die Brust gesetzt bekommen.
Für den VANT wäre eine ehrvolle Beteiligung an der jetzigen Fusion auf Augenhöhe noch möglich. In ein paar Jahren wird er aufgrund fehlender Mitglieder angekrochen kommen.
Also VANT! Spring mal über deinen Schatten und lass das persönliche Kindergarten-Theater!
Wird doch wohl möglich sein eine Jalta- äh - Jena-Konferenz der 3 Betonköppe zu organisieren und man am Ende einen Kompromis findet.
Aber ich sehe es echt noch kommen, dass der VANT aus Trotz zum VDSF wechselt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*



> Was hast du gegen den VANT und die Leute aus Großbrembach. Kennst Du diese, hast Du Dich mit ihnen schon mal auseinandergesetzt oder mal einen Kaffee getrunken. So wie ich das ganze hier lese, hast Du mit den Leuten noch nicht mal richtig gesprochen.
> 
> Vielleicht solltest Du Dich mal mit diesen Leuten an einen Tisch setzen und über diese ganzen Dinge reden, bevor Du Dich auf Aussagen anderer verlässt.


Ich verlasse mich auf das, was diese Leute selber - hier bei uns, in Zeitungen und auf ihren eigenen Seiten) - veröffentlichen.

Das sollte jedem normal denkenden Menschen reichen.

Und sollten sie privat anders reden als öffentlich - wo sie ja am Angeln interessierte Menschen pauschal diffamieren - machts das nicht besser, sondern noch schlechter.

Davon ab habe ich auch zig Telefonate mit verschiedensten Leuten aus TLAV; AFVOT und VANT geführt.


----------



## antonio (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*



Brikz83 schrieb:


> Wie soll Thomas das machen ohne ne Adresse oder irgendeine Form von Wegbeschreibeung. Er kann sich ja in Großbrembach ne Woche auf`ne Parkbank setzen und hoffen das einer vorbei kommt. |kopfkrat



ich weiß jetzt nicht wie das nun im einzelnen gelaufen ist,nur so viel, daß ein treffen am stausee schwieckershausen wohl stattfinden sollte(bitte korrigieren, wenn ich falsch liege).
dort gibts eben keine adresse bezüglich straße und hausnummer.
da gibts eben nur ein gebäude und zufahrtsstrasse.
solche lapalien sollte man in den griff bekommen.

antonio


----------



## Brikz83 (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

mag sein antonio, ich kenn mich da unten ja auch nicht grade aus.....kann mich natürlich nur auf die Infos verlassen die ich hier bekomme.


----------



## volkerm (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Antonio,

um den Punkt habe ich mir auch einige Gedanken gemacht, ob Thomas da zu früh abgebrochen hat.
Wären das 20,50 km Weg gewesen, hätte es vielleicht auf gut Glück Sinn gehabt.
Wenn ich mich nicht ganz täusche, wären das aber für Thomas und Franz sicher so 600-800 km hin und zurück gewesen.
Das hätte ich auch nicht ohne gescheite Wegbeschreibung oder Adresse für das Navi gemacht.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*



> Jena-Konferenz der 3 Betonköppe zu organisieren und man am Ende einen Kompromis findet.


Sehe ich nicht, dass mit den jetzt aktiven Leuten/Funktionären das gelingen könnte. 

Die müssten *alle *im Interesse der Sache und der Angler zurücktreten, und möglichst unbelastete Leute nach vorne schicken, damit die dann eine Fusion hinkriegen.

Mit keinem der jetzt über Jahre an der Schlammschlacht Beteiligten wird das gehen können, die kratzen sich vorher die Augen aus.

Ist ja aber hier, wie des öfteren gesagt, auch nicht das eigentliche Thema.
Sondern wie Verbände und Funktionäre Angler und am Angeln interessierte Menschen pauschal diffamieren können, statt sie mit ihren positivern Wirkungen darzustellen..


----------



## antonio (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*



volkerma schrieb:


> Antonio,
> 
> um den Punkt habe ich mir auch einige Gedanken gemacht, ob Thomas da zu früh abgebrochen hat.
> Wären das 20,50 km Weg gewesen, hätte es vielleicht auf gut Glück Sinn gehabt.
> ...



wie gesagt ich weiß nicht genau wie das gelaufen ist.
nur in der heutigen zeit mit ihren kommunikations- und informationsmöglichkeiten sollte es möglich sein so ein "problem" zu bereinigen oder gar nicht erst entstehen zu lassen.
wer da nun was gemacht oder nicht gemacht hat weiß ich nicht,und deshalb ist meine aussage auch völlig objektiv zu betrachten.

antonio
wer da nun


----------



## antonio (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sehe ich nicht, dass mit den jetzt aktiven Leuten/Funktionären das gelingen könnte.
> 
> Die müssten *alle *im Interesse der Sache und der Angler zurücktreten, und möglichst unbelastete Leute nach vorne schicken, damit die dann eine Fusion hinkriegen.
> 
> ...




#6#6#6

richtig da spielen viel zu viele sachen aus der vergangenheit mit rein.

antonio


----------



## Tomasz (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das wird jetzt hier wieder OFFTOPIC.
> Hier gehts um das unsägliche, öffentliche diffamieren am Angeln interessierter Menschen durch VANT, Großbrembach GbR und von denen hofierten Politikern.



Dann solltest Du Dir Deinen langen Eingangstext samt Überschrift nochmal verinnerlichen. 
Du hast das Thema wohl zu Recht angestoßen und kannst doch jetzt nicht einfach alles dazu zu OFFTOPIC erklären, nur weil Du mittlerweile gerne über ein anderes Thema diskutieren willst. 
Das eigentliche Thema, die Schlammschlacht um das Gewässerebe in Thüringen scheint für die Betroffenen selbst von großem Interesse zu sein. Und wenn ich Dich da richtig verstanden habe, war das auch der Grund, warum Du Dich auf den Weg nach Thüringen machen wolltest.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Maffa (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Da gebe ich Tomasz recht, den das eigentliche Thema wird hier verfehlt.

Es wird einfach über Betroffene gerichtet ohne sich Gedanken über die ganze Sache zu machen.

Man hat sich hier einfach auf eine Sache eingeschossen, Personen an den Pranger gestellt, ohne sich selber zu fragen, was man mit einer solchen Plattform anrichten kann und möchte es dann einfach dabei belassen.

Und ich kann nicht nachvollziehen, aus welche Grund sich Personen in den Verlauf in Thüringen einmischen, die aus ganz anderen Bundesländern kommen und den ganzen Verlauf nicht nachvollziehen können oder nicht wollen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*



> Und wenn ich Dich da richtig verstanden habe, war das auch der Grund, warum Du Dich auf den Weg nach Thüringen machen wolltest


Nein, auf den Weg nach Thüringen wollt ich mich machen, weil wir eingeladen wurden - man wollte uns den VANT und seine Ansichen vorstellen...

Und das versuchen wir immer wahrzunehmen - wir wollten sogar extra zu zweit hin (Zeugen sind bei solchen Gesprächen immer sinnvoll...)..

Nur wurde uns eben nie mitgeteilt, wohin wir kommen sollten, die mehrfach angekündigte Wegbeschreibung kam nie...

Und ansonsten gehts um den aus der Schlammschlacht resultierenden  und hier veröffentlichten offenen Brief, in dem eben Angler und am Angeln interessierte Menschen pauschal diffamiert werden - aber eben nicht um die Schlammschlacht selber.


Ob die Thüringer mit ihren Schlammmschlachtlern in den Verbänden glücklich sind, ist zuerst mal deren Sache - die Thüringer Funktionäre  werden ja alle aber immerhin immer wieder gewählt. Die Thüringer Angler wollen das also alles wohl so (Masochisten??)...

Und für eine solche Diskussion um die Thüringer Schlammschlacht kann doch jederzeit jeder, den das interessiert, gerne ein Thema aufmachen hier..



> Da gebe ich Tomasz recht, den das eigentliche Thema wird hier verfehlt.


Mittlererweile ja, sag ich doch..
Denn das mit der Schlammschlacht selber hat - wie öfter gesagt - im Thread hier nix zu suchen, in dem es um die anglerfeindliche Diffamierung am angeln interessierter Menschen durch Verbände und Funktionäre geht..

Und das werden wir immer öffentlich machen und diskutieren - ob das aus Thüringen kommt oder sonstwoher...



> Und ich kann nicht nachvollziehen, aus welche Grund sich Personen in den Verlauf in Thüringen einmischen, die aus ganz anderen Bundesländern kommen und den ganzen Verlauf nicht nachvollziehen können oder nicht wollen


Weil wir es keinem Verbandsvertreter, Politiker - unabhängig aus welchem Verband/Partei - durchgehen lassen, wenn Angler und am Angeln interessierte Menschen pauschal diffamiert werden. Und wenn Verbandsvertreter schlimmer als die Grünen und PETA zusammen die Tierschutzkeule schwingen, nur um wohl weiterhin ihre Fischerschule profitabel betreiben zu können.


----------



## Tomasz (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Hallo Maffa,
Ähm|kopfkrat. So war das eigentlich nicht gemeint, wenn ich vielleicht auch tatsächlich meine eigene Meinung über die ganze Berichtserstattung habe. So werde ich hier jedoch nicht weiter drauf eingehen, da ich zu weit weg bin vom eigentlichen Geschehen und hier wohl nur Insider wirklich hinter die Kulissen blicken können.
In dem Sinne. Weitermachen, aber bitte nicht mich vorschieben:g.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*



> Weitermachen


Mit Sicherheit ;-))


----------



## antonio (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

recherche : schwieckershausen, verbandsgewässer, googlemaps, hompage des vant. dauert keine 5 min und man weiß wo man hin muß.

sorry thomas aber wenn man will, bekommt man leicht raus wo man hin muß.

antonio


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Nochmal: 
Wir wurden eingeladen um uns zu informieren oder indoktrinieren über die Ansichten des VANT.

Es gab keinen Grund für uns irgendwas zu recherchieren, wenn Zusagen nicht eingehalten werden. 

Wir haben schlicht Besseres zu tun, als Verbandsfunktionären hinterherzulaufen, die augenscheinlich entweder nicht willens oder nicht in der Lage sind, vernünftig zu arbeiten.

Und genau deswegen habe ich ja auch schon angekündigt, dass wir selber ein Treffen organisieren werden, Ort und Zeitpunkt und Tagesordnung vorgeben um mit allen thüringischen Verbänden/Funktionären sprechen zu können.

Und dass wir das auf  Video aufnehmen werden zur Beweissicherung - wenn es erlaubt wird, werden wir dann auch das Video einstellen.

Dann werden wir sowohl sehen wie berichten...


----------



## Tomasz (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...Denn das mit der Schlammschlacht selber hat - wie öfter gesagt - im Thread hier nix zu suchen, in dem es um die anglerfeindliche Diffamierung am angeln interessierter Menschen durch Verbände und Funktionäre geht...



Vielleicht könntst Du ja bitte doch nochmal Deinen Eingangstext lesen. Ist viel geschriebenes, weiß ich, aber ich habe es auch getan. 
Du bist nicht nur User hier im Board, Du bist auch der Ersteller des Themas, Moderator und Admin. Daher solltest Du das Thema nicht im Verlauf der Diskussion nach deinen Vorstellungen ummodeln, sondern einfach bei von Dir vorgestellten Thema bleiben. Das kann doch so schwer nicht sein.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## antonio (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

thomas das ist ne ausrede für mich.
egal wer da nun eingeladen hat oder nicht.
ihr habt ja auch interesse an dem treffen gehabt, wenn nicht hättet ihr es vorher abgesagt.
und selbst wenn der herr funktionär darauf gepokert hätte, daß ihr ohne anfahrtsskizze nicht kommt, wäre es für mich ein grund mehr gewesen mir selbst rauszusuchen wie man da hinkommt.

antonio


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

@ tomasz:
Hier für Dich nochmal die Quintessenz am Schluss der Artikels, also das, um was es geht nach all dem lesen (eben nicht um die Schlammschlacht, die zwar Anlass, aber nicht Thema ist):


> Wir werden daher sowohl beim DAV-Bund wie auch bei den DAV-Landesverbänden nachfragen, wie sie sich zum Verhalten und den Aussagen von Herrn Karol, dem VANT; Herrn Müller sowie der IG Großbrembach GbR stellen.
> 
> Ob auch sie die normalen Bürger mit Interesse am Angeln unter den pauschalen Generalverdacht des "Hergelaufenen" und "Gaudianglers" stellen und deswegen eine strikte gesetzliche Zwangsprüfung wollen.
> 
> ...





> thomas das ist ne ausrede für mich.
> egal wer da nun eingeladen hat oder nicht


Nein antonio, keine Ausrede, schlichter Fakt:
WIR WOLLEN DENEN WIRKLICH NICHT HINTERHERRENNEN.

Und ich habe unsere "Pflicht" wirklich mehr als nur abgearbeitet gesehen, nach mehreren Mails und Telefonaten unsererseits wegen des Treffpunktes - wenn dann trotzdem nix kommt, kommen wir nicht.


----------



## antonio (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

wie gesagt 5 minuten recherche und ihr hättet euch ne menge kosten mühe und zeit gespart.


antonio


----------



## Tomasz (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Hallo Thomas,
jetzt wo Du es sagst.
warum dann aber das ganze Gedöns vorweg#c. Da hätte man in dem Text doch wesentlich schneller auf den Punkt kommen können. 
Du schilderst aber eine ganze Reihe von Fakten und formulierst mehrere Fragestellungen, änderst oft in Deinen Texten rum, ohne das dies dem Leser wie sonst üblich kenntlich wird... usw.
Da kann man selbst als geübter Leser Deiner Texte schnell mal den Überblick verlieren.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*



> warum dann aber das ganze Gedöns vorweg


Zur Erklärung/besseren Verständnis, weil wie so oft so viel mit so vielem zusammenhängt.



> Du schilderst aber eine ganze Reihe von Fakten und formulierst mehrere Fragestellungen, änderst oft in Deinen Texten rum, ohne das dies dem Leser wie sonst üblich kenntlich wird... usw.


Weil das als Vorabveröffentlichung fürs Magazin redaktioneller Teil ist - Änderungen machen wir da immer, wenn wir Fehler machen (passiert oft genug).
Und das ist immer auch öffentlich - auch hier habe ich das extra gepostet z.B. zum Thema GbR.

Aber auch das alles hat nix mit dem Thema hier zu tun..

Das kannst Du besser hier diskutieren:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=204809


----------



## Golfstrom (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Habe gerade mal den "Offenen Brief" überflogen. Das ist bis heute das schlechteste Schreiben eines Verbandes das ich je gelesen habe.
Es sollte eigentlich interne und externe Angler ansprechen und Sichtweisen des Vereins professionell darstellen ... ehrlichgesagt ist das Schreiben eine absolute Katastrophe und wirklich peinlich für die Thüringer Anglerschaft.

Persönlich bin ich froh nach 3,5 Jahren Jena wieder in MV zu wohnen und freue mich über jeden Tourist der mit seinen Kindern am Warnowufer sitzt und versucht ein paar Fische zu fangen und die Natur zu genießen. 

Grüße aus Rostock


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*



> freue mich über jeden Tourist der mit seinen Kindern am Warnowufer sitzt und versucht ein paar Fische zu fangen und die Natur zu genießen.


Bist halt wahrscheinlich Angler und kein Angelfunktionär, das würde das erklären...
;-))))


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*



antonio schrieb:


> wie gesagt 5 minuten recherche und ihr hättet euch ne menge kosten mühe und zeit gespart.
> 
> 
> antonio



Antonio, manchmal fehlt der Überblick oder Hintergrundinfos.

Wie wir erfahren haben, hat das weglassen des genauen Treffpunktes System. Thomas wäre nicht der erste gewesen, der eine Anfahrt auf sich genommen hat um dann niemanden anzutreffen. Hinterher heißt es dann: " Ja nee, da war das nicht, wir haben daundda gewartet".

Auf gut Deutsch, zum Verarschen gehören immer zwei. Der, der verarschen will, und der der sich verarschen lässt. Thomas hat die zweite Rolle nicht angenommen, hätte ich auch nicht.


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*



Maffa schrieb:


> Hier wird über Personen geurteilt, deren Namen einige von Euch noch nicht gekannt haben. Des weitern kennen einige von Euch auch nicht die Vorgeschichte dieser Schlammschlacht und ich denke man sollte die Entwicklung der Verbände in Thüringen über die letzten Jahre hin betrachten, bevor man solche Äußerungen über die betreffenden Personen und Verbände macht.
> 
> Vielleicht informiert Ihr Euch mal über die Vergangenheit der Thüringer Verbände, wie diese entstanden sind und wie jeder einzelne arbeitet.



Wenn wir jemanden ansprechen, so ist die erste Kontaktaufnahme stets sachlich und formgemäß. 
Dann hat jeder die Chance, sich zu äußern. Tut derjenige das nicht oder seine Aussagen sind nicht tragbar, wird er ans Kreuz genagelt. Da brauch ich nix von vorher zu kennen und muss mit demjenigen auch nicht im Sandkasten gespielt haben. 

Hat jeder Funktionär selbst in der Hand. Fertig.


----------



## antonio (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Antonio, manchmal fehlt der Überblick oder Hintergrundinfos.
> 
> Wie wir erfahren haben, hat das weglassen des genauen Treffpunktes System. Thomas wäre nicht der erste gewesen, der eine Anfahrt auf sich genommen hat um dann niemanden anzutreffen. Hinterher heißt es dann: " Ja nee, da war das nicht, wir haben daundda gewartet".
> 
> Auf gut Deutsch, zum Verarschen gehören immer zwei. Der, der verarschen will, und der der sich verarschen lässt. Thomas hat die zweite Rolle nicht angenommen, hätte ich auch nicht.



ich weiß ja schon was du meinst und genau aus diesem grund wäre ich an eurer stelle dort aufgetaucht(wie gesagt es zu finden wäre ein leichtes gewesen).
dann hätte mir keiner den schwarzen peter zuschieben können sondern umgekehrt.
ihr hattet ne einladung zum stausee schwieckershausen, was ihr belegen könnt an hand der mails nehme ich mal an, und dann hätte hinterher keiner kommen können wir haben da und da gewartet.

schwieckershausen stausee oder verbandsgewässer gibt es eben nur einmal.

antonio


----------



## Maffa (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Ich verstehe die ganze Geschichte mit der Anfahrtsskizze nicht mehr.

Da wird auf Verbandsfunktionären herumgehackt, die nicht miteinander reden wollen und selber steht man auf dem Standpunkt, wenn ich keine Anfahrtsskizze habe, dann kann ich ein ausgemachtes Treffen nicht wahrnehmen.

Ich finde diese ganze Sache als Kinderkram und ich denke man sollte seinen Standpunkt mal überdenke und sich auf einander zubewegen, denn nur mit Diskussionen auf einer solchen Plattform ist keinen Angler geholfen.


----------



## Franky (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*



Maffa schrieb:


> Ich verstehe die ganze Geschichte mit der Anfahrtsskizze nicht mehr.
> .



Wenn nur eine Anfahrtskizze gefehlt hätte - es fehlte, so wie ich das verstehe, der *genaue* Ort!

Mit einem "wir treffen uns am Stausee", wäre ich ebenfalls nicht mal eben losgedonnert! Exakter Ort in Form einer auffindbaren Adresse...

PS: muss nicht unbedingt als Koordinate in östlicher Länge und nördlicher Breite sein. Straße, Hausnummer und Ort sind hilfreich und verbindlich #h


----------



## Zoddl (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Mal wieder zurück zum eigentlichen Thema?


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wer an der Thüringer Schlammschlacht schuld ist??
> 
> Alle Verbände und Funktionäre gleichviel.
> Das ist ganz ohne Wertung gemeint... aber ich bezweifle, dass ihr das tatsächlich bereits völlig überblickt habt!? Die Menge an Schriftverkehr bzw. Dokumenten zum Thema sollte zumindest unüberschaubar sein. Und anhand dessen muss dann erstmal der kleine Faden "Wahrheit" gezogen werden...
> ...



Was ich kommentiert habe, habe ich versucht "objektiv" zu halten.

Was ich persönlich von der ganzen Thematik halte... in Anbetracht von diesem Beitrag (den ich jetzt hoffentlich richtig verstanden hab):
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3395575&postcount=105

... hat Thüringen ein weitaus grösseres Problem zu lösen! 


Ob dann dieses Thema hier unbedingt förderlich ist.... mag ich mal bezweifeln. 
Inwiefern andere Vereine des VANT die Meinung/Richtung des "ASV - Themar" unterstützen, entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis. Jedoch (pure Vermutung meinerseits!!!!) hätte dieser Verein hohen Zuspruch, so sollte er innerhalb des VANT nicht als Aussenseiter positioniert sein!
Sprich: Selbst wenn der Hr. Karol zurücktritt (was ja hier bereits vorgeschlagen wurde), so wird dessen Nachfolger aus der bisherigen Linie stammen. 
Kurz: VANT bleibt VANT... ebenfalls nicht hilfreich.

Sollte ich mich mit meiner Vermutung irren, bitte verbessern!
Und nein, ich bin nicht Mitglied im VANT! Ich wünsche mir einzig endlich mal nen Haken an dieses doch recht traurige Kapitel...

Grüzze
Zoddl


----------



## ivo (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Wer fährt schon auf gut Glück 400-500km um dann in einem Ort nach der Richtigen Adresse zu suchen. Macht keiner. Entweder es war ein Fauxpas mit der Adresse oder bewusst so eingefädelt. Das wird hier aber kaum zu erfahren sein...


Zum Verein...
Wer die Arbeit macht, bekommt auch die Rosinen. Meine Meinung. Und im Vorstand macht man meist sehr viel bzw setzt man viel Zeit ein die kaum ein Mitglied mitbekommt oder zu würdigen weiß.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*



			
				Zoddl schrieb:
			
		

> *Und dann wird da im Parlament auch noch faktisch kompletter Unfug verbreitet von einem Abgeordneten der Linken, der vom VANT ständig hofiert wird.*
> Würde ich gern mal lesen! Gibt es dazu etwas öffentlich zugängliches??


Aussage von Tilo Kummer, Die Linke, laut Plenarprotokoll vom 05.06. 2008
http://www.annette-lehmann-cdu.de/Plenarprotokolle/085-04 Plenarprotokoll.pdf


> Wenn ich mir in Brandenburg die Erlaubnis, Friedfische
> zu angeln, ansehe, dann muss ich sagen, gab
> es da ein handfestes politisches Problem, was zu
> dieser Regelung geführt hat, dass ich Friedfische
> ...


Hier wird also tatsächlich öffentlich im Parlament so ein Unfug behauptet, die Regelung in Brandenburg mit prüfungsfreiem Friedfischangeln gebe es wegen der dort zu hohen Friedfischbestände, die dezimiert werden müssten..

*Und ist es nicht bezeichnend, dass Parlamentarier, die im Parlament solchen Unsinn von sich geben, vom VANT zum Ehrenmitglied gemacht werden?*

Davon ab:
@ Zoddl:
Du hast mit vielem nicht unrecht.
Daher rühren dann ja die vielen *gesetzlichen *Verbote (die fast immer unnötig waren), unter denen dann später alle Angler zu leiden haben - aus oft zuerst mal gutem Willen.
Wer aber mit offenen Augen durch die anglerische Landschaft geht und sieht, was uns das letztlich alles eingebracht hat an *gesetzlichen* Einschränkungen - vom Nachtangelverbot über Setzkescherverbot, Aknüppelgebot etc. - der muss doch dann langsam mal ins nachdenken kommen, ob das der richtige Weg sein kann.




> Wer leistet die Arbeitsstunden am Verbandsgewässer? Eben... Vereine! Und die haben nunmal Mitglieder, die deine ganz persönliche Meinung nunmal nicht teilen! Aus welchen Gründen auch immer...


Was hindert ein Touristenschein oder eine nicht abgelegte Prüfung die Vereine an der Arbeit?

Und ja, es gibt Vereine, die nur geprüfte Angler an ihren Gewässern wollen - ist ihr gutes Recht.

Dazu braucht es aber kein Gesetz, dass eine Prüfung vorschreibt!

Kein Gewässerbewirtschafter muss jemanden eine Karte geben, er kann die Prüfung verlangen.

Wenn aber ein Verband/Funktionär sich gegen *gesetzliche *Erleichterungen beim Zugang zum Angeln bzw. gegen Abbau *gesetztlicher *Restriktionen stellt, haben die Vereine, die gerne Karten an z. B. solche ungeprüften Touristen ausgeben würden, eben nicht mehr die Möglichkeit.

Daher ist es unser Anliegen und unsere öffentlich nachlesbare angelpolitische Grundhaltung, *dass JEDER Funktionär und JEDER Verband GESETZLICHE Einschränkungen verhindern oder abbauen helfen MUSS*.

Damit kann dann jeder Vereine/Bewirtschafter dann auch rechtssicher handeln, wie sie es selber für richtig halten.

Und müssen sich das weder von Politik, Gesetzgeber noch Verbänden vorschreiben lassen.

Steht aber erstmal was in einem Gesetz, wird es mehr als schwierig, das wieder rauszukreigen (siehe z. B. Nachtangeln Baden-Württemberg) und betrifft dann auch ALLE ANGLER UND VEREINE!!.

Daher haben und werden wir weiterhin jeden Versuch weiterer gesetzlicher Restritkionen anprangern und auch jeden, der dafür steht.

Und weiter für die größtmögliche Entscheidungsfreiheit der Vereine und Bewirtschafter kämpfen - auch wenn das nicht jedem passt, der jetzt eine Funktion in einem Verband hat.

Das ist eine schlichte angelpolitische Grundfrage für uns..

Das ist das, was wir wollen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Und an Hand unserer nachlesbaren angelpolitischen Grundhaltung ( http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=201367 ) bewerten und kommentieren wir auch solche Vorgänge wie hier.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Soeben kam eine Antwort des DAV-Präsidenten Günter Markstein auf unsere Mailanfrage mit der Erlaubnis zum veröffentlichen:


> Sehr geehrter Herr Finkbeiner,
> 
> Ihr E-Mail-Schreiben von 18. Juli 2011 haben wir erhalten und auch die unter dem im Schreiben angegebenen Weblink abrufbaren Informationen in Ihrem Internetforum zur Kenntnis genommen. Der Deutsche Anglerverband e.V. distanziert sich klar von den Diffamierungen in dem von Ihnen zitierten "Offenen Brief: Kooperationsbereitschaft VANT/IG Großbrembach - Da sind keine 'idelogischen Gräben'", die nicht der Politik des DAV entsprechen.
> 
> ...



Zuerst einmal:
Ich bin froh über diese eindeutige und klare Ausage vom DAV-Bund/Günter Markstein!

Interessant, dass sich da Herr Karol jetzt aber auf einmal distaniziert von Leuten, mit denen er bisher wohl in guter Kooperation gemeinsam daran gearbeitet hat, Erleichterungen beim gesetzlichen Zugang zum Angeln zu verhindern.. 

Und im Gegensatz zu dem, was Herr Müller - als Absender des offenen Briefes - mehrfach auf unsere Nachfrage behauptet hat,  nun abstreitet, dass dieser auch vom VANT autorisiert gewesen wäre.

*Einer der beiden Herren - entweder Herr Karol oder Herr Müller - lügt hier also augenscheinlich.*

Wie glaubwürdig das alles ist, muss angesichts der Veröffentlichungen auf den Seiten des VANT sowie der Ehrenmitgliedschaft von Tilo Kummer im VANT; die im Grundsatz und auch teilweise ähnlichem Wortlaut diese Diffamierungen als Argument für eine gesetzliche Zwangsprüfung bringen, jeder für sich selber entscheiden.

Und man wird dann sehen,wie sich Herr Karol bzw. der VANT bei den vom DAV-Bund angeregten Beratungen positionieren wird - sofern dieses Treffen dann auch tatsächlich stattfinden wird..

Auch im Hinblick darauf, dass praktisch alle anderen DAV-Landesverbände und der DAV-Bund für einen möglichst unkomplizierten gesetzlichen Zugang zum Angeln kämpfen, da diese Angler zuerst mal für etwas Gutes und nicht für eine Gefahr halten wie der VANT.

Man wird sehen, was dabei rauskommt....

Wir werden wie immer berichten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Zitat dazu von Herrn Karol, aus "Freies Wort"  vom 06.06.2008, so bis jetzt immer noch auf den Seiten des VANT zu finden:


> Der Thüringer Landtag beschliesst Änderungen, die Angel-Freiheit für alle versprechen, aber nicht garantieren können.
> Von Redaktionsmitglied Jens Voigt
> 
> "Wenn das hier passiert", knurrt Rainer Karol und knallt die Papiere auf den Couchtisch, "dann könnte man auch jeden Dödel mit "`ner geladenen Flinte auf die Jagd lassen".
> Und kündigt schonmal "Kampf und Widerstand bis zum Äußersten" an.



Vielleicht war das ja auch nicht autorisiert, obwohl das auf den Seiten des VANT selber zu finden ist und extra mit Ausrufezeichen markiert wurde?
http://www.anglertreff-thueringen.de/verband.html
Ganz nach unten scrollen:


> Artikel aus Freies Wort vom 06.06.2008 (!) (=> PDF-Datei, 30 KB)


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Vergleicht man die Wortwahl des offenen Briefes ("Hergelaufene",  "Gaudiangler") mit dem auf den Seiten des VANT veröffentlichten Artikel mit der Aussage von Herrn Karol ("Dödel"), dürfte das wohl nicht nur mich zum nachdenken bringen.............

Auch aktuellere Veröffentlichungen zeigen die nicht geänderte Einstellung des VANT bzw. Herrn Karols:
http://www.insuedthueringen.de/regional/thueringen/thuefwthuedeu/art83467,1598767


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Und hier seht ihr, woher der Begriff "Gaudiangler" in dem "Offenen Brief" wohl kommen wird, dessen Autorisierung von Herrn Karol abgestritten wird:




Wenngleich das inzwischen Gott sei Dank geändert wurde:
http://www.angelfischerschule.de/wir-ueber-uns.htm

Die dahinterstehende Intention und Wortwahl dürfte aber deutlich genug sein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Herrn Müller als Absender des offenen Briefes haben wir natürlich darüber informiert, dass Herr Karol/VANT gegen die Aussage von Herrn Müller den Brief nicht autorisiert hatte.


----------



## Honeyball (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Wie nicht anders zu erwarten, zeigt sich doch jetzt die Verstrickung VANT <-> IG Großbrembach <-> Angelfischerschule Thüringen


Der "Pressesprecher" der Kooperation VANT<-> IG Großbrembach schickt uns diesen komischen "offenen Brief", angeblich autorisiert vom Verbandsvorsitzenden Karol
Die IG Großbrembach betreibt erfolgreich eine Gewinn bringende "Angelfischerschule"
Der VANT kooperiert mit der IG Großbrembach
Der Vorsitzende des VANT kolportiert die Notwendigkeit einer Angelprüfung zur Ausübung der Angelfischerei (übrigens entgegen der Landesregierung Thüringen)
Über den Kooperationspressesprecher bezeichnet er am Angeln Interessierte ungeprüfte Petrijünger als "Dahergelaufene" und "Gaudiangler"
Und kaum dass sich der Verband einschaltet, will er von alldem nichts mehr wissen

Wenn man sowas liest, dann sind die paar Stückchen Räucherfisch, die sich da irgendein Vereinsvorsitzender sichern wollte, doch absolute Peanuts.

Leider werden wir wohl nie erfahren, was da unter der Hand so alles abgeht, genauso wie wir nie erfahren werden, was es mit dieser VDSF-GmbH auf sich hat.
Und selbstverständlich sind wir alle nur Verschwörungstheoretiker, die sich alles Mögliche aus den Fingern saugen...

Mann, ich kann gar nicht beschreiben, was mich dieser Sumpf und Moloch ankotzt. Und das Schlimmste ist, das wahrscheinlich auch noch alles ganz legitim unter Ausnutzung diversester Schlupflöcher unserer Rechtsprechung erfolgt.
Langsam beginne ich auch, zu verstehen, warum soviele Verbandsfürsten nach noch mehr gesetzlichen Einschränkungen gegen uns Angler rufen: Sie benötigen diese als Machtmittel. Denn wenn es ein Jedermannsrecht à la Schweden auch in Deutschland oder auch nur in einzelnen Bundesländern Deutschlands gäbe, wären die Verbände in ihrer jetzigen Form überflüssig. Dann bräuchten wir statt dessen nur Vereinigungen zur Vertretung der Interessen von uns Anglern und zum regionalen vereinsübergreifenden Austausch.:m


----------



## cherrythemar (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Das war´s dann wohl wieder.
*"In der Hoffnung, dass der Knüppel an mir verbei geht, beschuldige ich erst mal die anderen".
Oder: "Was kümmert mich mein Geschwätz von gestern?"*
So kennen wir unseren Präsidenten nun schon seit Jahren.
Ob er wohl die gerade mal ein Jahr alte Kooperation mit der IG Großbrembach aufkündigt?|krach:
Grund genug wär´s ja.
Schau mer mal.#6


----------



## Honeyball (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Thomas, hast Du schon mal in Erwägung gezogen, dass dieser Brief des Herrn Müller in der Meinung verfasst wurde, hier im AB auf breite Zustimmung zu stoßen und dass der jetzt vollzogene Rückzug von der Autorisierung Karols einzige Möglichkeit ist, seinen Kopf da aus einer sich zuziehenden Schlinge zu ziehen.:m

Bin mal gespannt, ob Herr Müller merkt, dass er gerade zum Bauernopfer geworden ist.:m


----------



## Tomasz (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...
> Aussage von Tilo Kummer, Die Linke, laut Plenarprotokoll vom 05.06. 2008
> http://www.annette-lehmann-cdu.de/Pl...rprotokoll.pdf
> 
> ...


Aus eigener Arbeit und Erfahrung in Berlin/Brandenburg kann ich bestätigen, dass es in vielen Gewässern der Dahme-Spree-Havel-Seeketten einen Überbestand an Weißfischarten gab und auch noch gibt, der im Zuge von Hegemaßnahmen abgefischt und teilweise auch kostenpflichtig entsorgt wurde und wird. 
Ob dies bei der politischen Entscheidung der Liberalisierung des Fischereirechts hin zum Fridfischangelschein ohne Prüfung eine Rolle gespielt hat, vermag ich nicht zu sagen. Aber der Gegenwind dürfte sich daher zumindets gering gehalten haben.
Grundsätzlich begrüße ich aber unabhängig davon die Entscheidung in Brandenburg, den Friefischschein eingeführt zu haben. Und dem Friedfischbestand in unseren Gewässern wird es nicht schaden. 
Wie das in anderen Bundesländern aussieht, kann ich aber auf Grund mangelnder Kenntnisse darüber, nicht bewerten.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## gründler (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Was wirklich traurig ist,ein Mann (oder mehrere) der in einem so hohen Amt steht sollte wissen und eigentlich soviel grips im Kopf haben das man Angeln und Jagd auch in der heutigen Zeit nicht vergleichen kann.

Als alt eingesessener Jäger kann ich immer nur wieder den Kopf schütteln wenn Angeln und Jagd verglichen wird,und das von Leuten die eigentlich in der lage sein sollten dieses zu berurteilen zu können.

Statt dessen werden Waffen mit Angelruten verglichen,das Ansprechen des Stückes mit Angeln verglichen....etc.und das Abkommen wahrscheinlich noch mit dem Anhieb gleich gesetzt.

Solche aussagen kommen eigentlich von leuten die weit weit weg sind von der Basis Jagd und Angeln,von einem (oder mehreren Menschen) mit solchen Ämtern erwartet man eigentlich mehr Köpfchen.

Aber vieleicht kommt die einsicht noch,warum Angeln und Jagd vergleichen nicht nur Äpfel und Birnen sind,nein es werden vergleiche gezogen die jedem vernünftig handelnden Jäger ein Kloss im Hals sind.

Ich erinnere daran das damals als der ganze TSG kram auf kam,die Angler mit dem Jägern zusammen arbeiten wollten,dieses wurde von der Jägerschaft sofort abgelehnt warum weshalb wieso....denkst sich jetzt mal jeder selber.

Ps: Da in meinen Bezirk Staatsjagdten Politikerjagd....ausgerichtet werden,werde ich mir mal wieder das ein oder andere kopieren,und wie schon öfter bei der nächsten großen Jagd mit etlichen Politikern unters Jägervolk bringen.


lg


----------



## cherrythemar (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Vielleicht versteht er ja doch was von der Jagd.
Immerhin schießt er einen Bock nach dem anderen.|peinlich


----------



## gründler (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*



cherrythemar schrieb:


> Vielleicht versteht er ja doch was von der Jagd.
> Immerhin schießt er einen Bock nach dem anderen.|peinlich


 
Möglich wäre auch,das er den im Volksmund anderen ""Jagdschein"" erworben hat,das müssen leute von da vor ort beurteilen können, ich kann nur zur Aussagen auf HP's...etc.antworten.

Wie es da nun mit dem ""Persönlichen Jagdschein"" bei dem ein oder anderen aussieht weiß ich nicht,und will ich mir auch nicht anmassen darüber zu urteilen,aber ich denke mir mein teil.

lg


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*



			
				Tomasz schrieb:
			
		

> Ob dies bei der politischen Entscheidung der Liberalisierung des Fischereirechts hin zum Fridfischangelschein ohne Prüfung eine Rolle gespielt hat, vermag ich nicht zu sagen. Aber der Gegenwind dürfte sich daher zumindets gering gehalten haben.


Das kann durchaus eine Rolle gespielt haben, war aber nicht der eigentliche Grund, wie vom Abgeordneten der Linken, Tilo Kummer, in der zitierten Parlamentsrede behauptet.

Der eigentliche Grund war der politische Wille, den gesetzlichen  Zugang zum angeln einfacher zu machen.

An vordersterer Front kann sich das Günter Markstein auf die Fahnen schreiben. 
Heute DAV-Präsident, damals Beamter in der Behörde in Brandenburg und maßgeblich an der Ausarbeitung un Umsetzung des brandenburgischen Gesetzes beteiligt.

Umso schlimmer, wenn dann ein "Ehrenmitglied" des DAV-Landesverbandes in Thüringen, dem VANT, Herr Tilo Kummer von den Linken, öffentlich im Parlament so gegen die Grundsätze des DAV redet.

Und dass sich da scheinbar mit VANT, Karol, Großbrembach GbR und Kummer genau die richtigen Konsorten zusammen gefunden haben, um gesetzliche Erleichterungen zu verhindern, kann man bedauern.

Dass der DAV - Bund nicht noch schärfer reagiert, muss man wohl verbandsinternen Versuchen schulden, den VANT wieder einigermaßen auf Kurs zu bringen - wenngleich mich persönlich diese "Weicheierei" keinesfalls freut.

Gut, dass heute wenigstens eine klare Ansage vom DAV-Bund kam, dass man solche Diffamierungen wie im offenen Brief hier (Autorisierung durch VANT/Karol noch ungeklärt, widersprüchliche Aussagen) nicht mitträgt und diese klar gegen DAV-Richtlinien verstossen. 

Dass aber VANT, Karol, Großbrembach GbR und Kummer mit ihren schrägen und anglerfeindlichen Ansichten weit besser zum eh restriktiven VDSF-Bund passen würden, als zum anglerfreundlicheren DAV, dürfte auch keiner ernsthaft bestreiten wollen.

Mal sehen, wie lange sich das die Vereine im VANT und der DAV-Bund noch so gefallen lassen werden..


----------



## cherrythemar (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

_Dass aber VANT, Karol, Großbrembach GbR und Kummer mit ihren schrägen und anglerfeindlichen Ansichten weit besser zum eh restriktiven VDSF-Bund passen würden, als zum anglerfreundlicheren DAV, dürfte auch keiner ernsthaft bestreiten wollen._

Nach der Kündigung des TLAV beim VDSF ist die IG Großbrembach mittlerweile die letzte VDSF-Partisanentruppe in Thüringen, und dass diese ensprechend aus Offenbach gepusht wird, kann man P. Mohnert noch nicht einmal übel nehmen. Wie wir allerdings in diesem Thread gesehen haben, hat mittlerweile die IG ihren großen Bruder VANT am Schlepptau.
*"Ein Schelm, der Böses ahnt".*|kopfkrat
Nicht umsonst fragt man sich auch schon in Berlin, in welchen Hafen der Lotsenschlepper den Tanker bugsiert? ;|welcome:
Die Aussicht auf den Segen und einen warmen Regen aus Offenbach ist da schon eine echte Versuchung.
Wir dürfen gespannt bleiben, wohin die Reise des VANT geht.


----------



## ivo (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Man könnte auch mutmaßen, fünfte Kolonne des VDSF in DAV-Reihen...


----------



## Blauzahn (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*



cherrythemar schrieb:


> Nach der Kündigung des TLAV beim VDSF .......



Servus Cherry,
ist diese Kündigung denn schon raus?
Dieser Mitgliederbeschluss sagt: "bei scheitern der Fusion .... zum 31.12.2011" (s.Beschlussantrag 4 und 5).

Danke und Grüße,
René


----------



## ivo (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Servus Cherry,
> ist diese Kündigung denn schon raus?
> Dieser Mitgliederbeschluss sagt: "bei scheitern der Fusion .... zum 31.12.2011" (s.Beschlussantrag 4 und 5).
> 
> ...


  Mir war auch so. Genau so verhält es sich mit den Bayern, die nun Druck machen. Sonst müssten sie noch zu Ihrem Wort stehen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Die vom TLAV machen doch inzwischen wieder mit dem VDSF-Bund, dem bayrischen Verband und dem DAV-Brandenburg gemeinsame Sache gegen die Angler - MeckPomm hat sich auch schon angeschlossen.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=219858&page=18
Der Ausblick für Angler und das Angeln wird immer düsterer....

Da ist der VANT - so unglaublich diese ganzen Vorgänge und Diffamierungen sind - nur ein passendes Mosaiksteinchen. 

Nicht mehr, aber halt auch nicht weniger..
Es ist eine Schande...


----------



## cherrythemar (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Zitat:
_Servus Cherry,
*ist diese Kündigung denn schon raus?*
 Dieser Mitgliederbeschluss sagt: "bei scheitern der Fusion .... zum 31.12.2011" (s.Beschlussantrag 4 und 5)._

Da muss ich selbst nochmal nachfragen. Der 31.12.2011 könnte für die Kündigung allerdings ein paar Tage zu spät sein.
Da allerdings das Scheitern der Fusion immer wahrscheinlicher wird, ist mit einer Umsetzung des Mitgliedebeschlusses zu rechnen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Offtopic an:


> Da allerdings das Scheitern der Fusion immer wahrscheinlicher wird, ist mit einer Umsetzung des Mitgliedebeschlusses zu rechnen.


Träumst Du?
Die machen doch jetzt schon gegen den eigenen Mitgliederbeschluss mobil und flüchten sich wieder in die VDSF-Arme..
Zusammen mit dem restriktiven bayrischen VDSF-Verband und dem inzwischen genauso undemokratisch handelnden DAV-Landesverband in Brandenburg.
Siehe:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=219858&page=18

Da wird dann bald auch Thüringen das normale Angeln komplett vorbei sein und es nur noch Verbote hageln - Glückwunsch..
Offtopic aus..

Da passt dann der VANT mit seinen Angler diffamierenden Verlautbarungen dann auch prima rein, in diese neue Verbandsgesellschaft.
So schliesst sich dann der anglerfeindliche Kreis wieder..


----------



## cherrythemar (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Zitat Thomas

_Träumst Du?
 Die machen doch jetzt schon gegen den eigenen Mitgliederbeschluss mobil und flüchten sich wieder in die VDSF-Arme.._

Ich glaube, da bist Du nicht ganz auf dem Laufenden. 
Eins ist sicher: 
In diese Arme gehts jedenfalls nicht zurück.
Alles andere wäre im Moment noch Spekulation, an der ich mich nicht beteiligen möchte.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Siehe:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=219858&page=18
Und damit gut mit Offtopic, dafür  ist dann der andere Thread da..


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Auch das veröffentlichen wir gerne, wozu die Erlaubnis ausdrücklich erteilt wurde:



> Standpunkt eines langjährigen Vereinspräsidenten (seit 1976), Verbandsvizepräsidenten und Ausbilders der Thüringer Fischerschule (AFVOT)
> 
> Zuerst gestattet mir dem Thomas Finkbeiner und seinem Team für ihre offene Arbeitsweise zu danken. Hier bietet sich allen Anglern eine Plattform, ihre Meinungen darzustellen. Das dies natürlich auch von einigen  genutzt wird, um auch allerhand Müll auszuschütten, liegt nun einmal in unserem demokratischen System begründet, in dem jeder eine freie Meinung haben darf.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hanns Peter (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Auch das veröffentlichen wir gerne, wozu die Erlaubnis ausdrücklich erteilt wurde:
> 
> 
> > Man kann den neuen Verband auch mit denen gründen, die Willens sind,   alles andere regelt die Zeit; oder um mit Gorbatschow zu sprechen:
> > „Wer zu spät kommt, den bestraft das Leben“.



#6



> Zu den Vorwürfen gegen die Angelfunktionäre in den Verbänden:
> 
> Es mag ja dahin gestellt sein und ist auch sicherlich bei einzelnen  Fällen begründet, das sich Funktionäre von den Mitgliedern weit entfernt  haben,



Naja, in einzelnen Fällen halte ich für untertrieben. Aber es gibt natürlich auch einige Funktionäre, die ihre Tätigkeit so ausüben, wie es die "Wähler" erwarten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Ich finde es absolut vorbildlich bei all diesen unglaublichen Vorgängen, wenn sich Funktionäre auch hier der Diskussion stellen..

Noch bin ich zwar nicht der Meinung, dass nur ein toter Funktionär ein guter ist - aber diese Gedanken schwirren immer wieder mal durch meinen Kopf.

Solche positiven Ausnahmen im Funktionärsverhalten wie hier stimmen mich da dann doch immer wieder vesöhnlicher.........


----------



## Honeyball (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Zumindest bleibt die Hoffnung darauf bestehen, dass es tatsächlich Menschen gibt, mit denen an verantwortungsvoller Position man einen neuen großen gemeinsamen Verband zum Wohle aller Angler aufbauen könnte.


----------



## k.scholle (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Ich habe hier jetzt lange genug mitgelesen – Bei solchen Antworten geht mir jedoch der Hut hoch:  





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die VDSF-Schergen  ...





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Noch bin ich zwar nicht der Meinung, dass nur ein toter Funktionär ein guter ist - aber diese Gedanken schwirren immer wieder mal durch meinen Kopf.....


  Egal, wie du es verpackt hast – unterschwellig den Mord von VDSF-Funktionären zu propagieren geht eindeutig zu weit.  Tu uns allen einen Gefallen und lass dich und deine Schergen bitte einweisen:    Neurologie, Psychiatrie,  Psychotherapie Hauptstr. 30  71717 Beilstein


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Ich denke mal, da bellt ein getroffener Hund..
#h
Herzlich willkommen im Forum..


----------



## Hanns Peter (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*



k.scholle schrieb:


> unterschwellig den Mord von VDSF-Funktionären zu propagieren geht eindeutig zu weit.



es gibt da auch noch so etwas wie die biologische Lösung. Von Nachhelfen hat keiner etwas gesagt und gedacht vermutlich auch keiner.


----------



## Gunnar. (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*



> Neurologie, Psychiatrie, Psychotherapie Hauptstr. 30 71717 Beilstein


Mal unterschwellig gedacht:
Woher kennt der gute Mann dieses Adresse so genau??


----------



## Jose (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Mal unterschwellig gedacht:
> Woher kennt der gute Mann diese Adresse so genau??




lass den guten mann in ruhe, immerhin hat er seit feb 2009 schon einen (1!) beitrag geschrieben.
ein top-user sozusagen...


----------



## Gunnar. (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

2009???.......
Sorry da muß ich gleich weiter unterschwellig denken.
Kann ja sein das er dort wo er war keine Möglichkeit zum schreiben hatte....


----------



## Jose (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

schreiben schon, aber kein internet...


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Um das Ganze wieder zu versachlichen........

Auch das veröffentlichen wir gerne, wozu die Erlaubnis ausdrücklich erteilt wurde:



> Standpunkt eines langjährigen Vereinspräsidenten (seit 1976), Verbandsvizepräsidenten und Ausbilders der Thüringer Fischerschule (AFVOT)
> 
> Zuerst gestattet mir dem Thomas Finkbeiner und seinem Team für ihre offene Arbeitsweise zu danken. Hier bietet sich allen Anglern eine Plattform, ihre Meinungen darzustellen. Das dies natürlich auch von einigen  genutzt wird, um auch allerhand Müll auszuschütten, liegt nun einmal in unserem demokratischen System begründet, in dem jeder eine freie Meinung haben darf.
> 
> ...


----------



## k.scholle (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*



Jose schrieb:


> lass den guten mann in ruhe, immerhin hat er seit feb 2009 schon einen (1!) beitrag geschrieben.
> ein top-user sozusagen...



  Nein! zum top-user wird man erst, wenn man 3346 Beiträge mit gequirlter ******* verfasst hat. Und wenn ich mir euer Geschreibsel anschaue - mit dem oben zitierten Aufruf, der genau so und nicht anders zu verstehen ist (daran ändern auch die nachfolgenden Dummlall-Beträge nichts), dann gilt - die Dummheit ist direkt proportinal zum Beitragszähler.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Und gut jetzt - das hat nix mit dem Thema hier zu tun.
Macht eure persönlichen Probleme untereinander aus und bleibt hier beim Thema - Danke


----------



## Ingo1 (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Ich glaube von Euch hat noch keiner den Satz " Einigkeit macht stark" begriffen und am wenigsten Thomas9904.

Solche Kraftsprüche wie Ihr hier los lasst ist Kindergartenniveau.
K.Scholle hat vollkommen recht.

Ach ja, als Admin sollte mann eigentlich mehr Verantwortung zeigen, aber die lehnst Du ja kategorisch ab so wie alles.

DENKEN vor SCHREIBEN............
Gruß aus Bayern


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*



> Ich glaube von Euch hat noch keiner den Satz " Einigkeit macht stark" begriffen und am wenigsten Thomas9904


Ich war schon immer gegen die Einigkeit unter falschen Voraussetzungen und/oder mit falschen Zielen/angelpolitischer Richtung.

Siehe auch zur Fusion im Bund jetzt aktuell:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=3399736#post3399736

Das trifft natürlich auch hier im Thema zu Thüringen zu und den Diffamierungen bzw. der anglerfeindlichen Grundeinstellung des VANT:
Mit solchen Leuten und Verbänden, die Angeln und Angler öffentlich so darstellen, will ich keine Einikgkei - nicht mal ansatzweise.. 

Sondern ich will, dass solche Funktionäre und Verbände mit so anglerfeindlichen Diffamierungen nicht mehr für Angler sprechen dürfen und entsorgt werden..

Daher stimmt Ingos Empfehlung sicherlich, wenn man sich den offenen Brief anschaut, um den es hier im Thema ja geht.

Wenngleich er das so sicher nicht gemeint hat wie ich hier ;-))


> DENKEN vor SCHREIBEN............



Aber wem Einigkeit um jeden Preis - möglichst noch ohne jede Diskussion - vor angelpolitischen Grundsätzen geht, der ist wahrscheinlich dann eh selber Funktionär...


----------



## Ingo1 (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Vom Grundsatz her hast Du recht, aber wenn mann mal genauer alles beleuchtet sieht die ganze Sache schon anders aus.
Wie kommen solche Funktionäre in solche Positionen????

Doch nur durch Wahl oder?, und wie läuft eine Wahl ab??
Es ist doch immer und überall das gleiche fast jeder wird einstimmig gewählt und alles wird abgenickt Hauptsache man hat selbst keine Arbeit.
Kritisieren ist leicht ---- besser machen schweer.

Alles in allem ist konstruktive Kritik wichtig und notwendig aber wie gesagt KONSTRUKTIV nicht sinnloses Geschrei und Hetze.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

*OFFTOPIC AN*
Auch wenns hier wieder offtopic ist, ne Antwort, weil das in fast allen Themen um unsere  unfähigen Verbände und Funktionäre mit das wichtigste Thema überhaupt ist:


> Es ist doch immer und überall das gleiche fast jeder wird einstimmig gewählt und alles wird abgenickt Hauptsache man hat selbst keine Arbeit.


Das ist etwas das wir nicht nur schon lange kritisieren, sondern auch Anleitungen dazu gegeben haben, wie man sich als Angler gegen das allgemeine abnicken wehren kann:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/august-2010/angler-wehrt-euch.-leitfaden.html

Und so sehen wir eben unseren Job in der Redaktion, da sich die "seriösen" Medien der Angler ja in keinster Weise drum kümmern, was von den Verbänden alles verbrochen wird - igrendeiner muss es eben machen.

Und der Spassfaktor ist dabei nicht gerade groß, das darfst Du glauben, bei dem was man da mit der Zeit alles mitkriegt (und was noch recherchiert wird, noch lange haben wir nicht alles veröffentlicht...)....

So hat eben jeder seine Aufgabe:
Der eine im Verband, wir hier im im informieren, disktueren und öffentlich machen.
*OFFTOPIC AUS*

Nochmal:
Das  Thema hier:
Die Angler diffamierende Grundhaltung von Verbänden und Funktionären, die hier aus dem offenen Brief und den Veröffentlichungen auf den VANT-Seiten sichtbar wird:

Die Antwort des DAV-Präsidenten Günter Markstein auf unsere Mailanfrage mit der Erlaubnis zum veröffentlichen:


> Sehr geehrter Herr Finkbeiner,
> 
> Ihr E-Mail-Schreiben von 18. Juli 2011 haben wir erhalten und auch die unter dem im Schreiben angegebenen Weblink abrufbaren Informationen in Ihrem Internetforum zur Kenntnis genommen. Der Deutsche Anglerverband e.V. distanziert sich klar von den Diffamierungen in dem von Ihnen zitierten "Offenen Brief: Kooperationsbereitschaft VANT/IG Großbrembach - Da sind keine 'idelogischen Gräben'", die nicht der Politik des DAV entsprechen.
> 
> ...



Zuerst einmal:
Ich bin froh über diese eindeutige und klare Ausage vom DAV-Bund/Günter Markstein!

Interessant, dass sich da Herr Karol jetzt aber auf einmal distaniziert von Leuten, mit denen er bisher wohl in guter Kooperation gemeinsam daran gearbeitet hat, Erleichterungen beim gesetzlichen Zugang zum Angeln zu verhindern.. 

Und im Gegensatz zu dem, was Herr Müller - als Absender des offenen Briefes - mehrfach auf unsere Nachfrage behauptet hat,  nun abstreitet, dass dieser auch vom VANT autorisiert gewesen wäre.

*Einer der beiden Herren - entweder Herr Karol oder Herr Müller - lügt hier also augenscheinlich.*

Wie glaubwürdig das alles ist, muss angesichts der Veröffentlichungen auf den Seiten des VANT sowie der Ehrenmitgliedschaft von Tilo Kummer im VANT; die im Grundsatz und auch teilweise ähnlichem Wortlaut diese Diffamierungen als Argument für eine gesetzliche Zwangsprüfung bringen, jeder für sich selber entscheiden.

Und man wird dann sehen,wie sich Herr Karol bzw. der VANT bei den vom DAV-Bund angeregten Beratungen positionieren wird - sofern dieses Treffen dann auch tatsächlich stattfinden wird..

Auch im Hinblick darauf, dass praktisch alle anderen DAV-Landesverbände und der DAV-Bund für einen möglichst unkomplizierten gesetzlichen Zugang zum Angeln kämpfen, da diese Angler zuerst mal für etwas Gutes und nicht für eine Gefahr halten wie der VANT.

Man wird sehen, was dabei rauskommt....

Wir werden wie immer berichten.

Zitat dazu von Herrn Karol, aus "Freies Wort"  vom 06.06.2008, so bis jetzt immer noch auf den Seiten des VANT zu finden:


> Der Thüringer Landtag beschliesst Änderungen, die Angel-Freiheit für alle versprechen, aber nicht garantieren können.
> Von Redaktionsmitglied Jens Voigt
> 
> "Wenn das hier passiert", knurrt Rainer Karol und knallt die Papiere auf den Couchtisch, "dann könnte man auch jeden Dödel mit "`ner geladenen Flinte auf die Jagd lassen".
> Und kündigt schonmal "Kampf und Widerstand bis zum Äußersten" an.



Vielleicht war das ja auch nicht autorisiert, obwohl das auf den Seiten des VANT selber zu finden ist und extra mit Ausrufezeichen markiert wurde?
http://www.anglertreff-thueringen.de/verband.html
Ganz nach unten scrollen:


> Artikel aus Freies Wort vom 06.06.2008 (!) (=> PDF-Datei, 30 KB)



Vergleicht man die Wortwahl des offenen Briefes ("Hergelaufene",  "Gaudiangler") mit dem auf den Seiten des VANT veröffentlichten Artikel mit der Aussage von Herrn Karol ("Dödel"), dürfte das wohl nicht nur mich zum nachdenken bringen.............

Auch aktuellere Veröffentlichungen zeigen die nicht geänderte Einstellung des VANT bzw. Herrn Karols:
http://www.insuedthueringen.de/regional/thueringen/thuefwthuedeu/art83467,1598767

Und hier seht ihr, woher der Begriff "Gaudiangler" in dem "Offenen Brief" wohl kommen wird, dessen Autorisierung von Herrn Karol abgestritten wird:





Wenngleich das inzwischen Gott sei Dank geändert wurde:
http://www.angelfischerschule.de/wir-ueber-uns.htm

Die dahinterstehende Intention und Wortwahl dürfte aber deutlich genug sein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

PS:
Im VANT scheint man auch mit dem lateinischen etwas auf Kriegsfuss zu stehen (was ich aber nach Erfahrungen mit Latein in der Schule auch sehr gut nachvollziehen kann!!..).
*Ich bekenne mich hier ausdrücklich dazu, ein Gaudiangler zu sein.*

Nachfolgend ein Link zur Übersetzung des Wortes "gaudium":
http://de.pons.eu/latein-deutsch/gaudi

Ja ich gestehe, Angeln bereitet mir tatsächlich Freude und Vergnügen...


----------



## grazy04 (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Bei einigen die hier geschrieben haben liegt der Verdacht nahe das es mit dem eigenem Blutdruck nicht zum besten steht! Wenn man sich den Großteil der Beiträge hier wirklich mal genauer anschaut stellen sich einem die Nackenhaare auf! 

Egal: 
Einiges was hier zitiert wurde, hat sich bereits selbst überholt!
Nach aktueller Lage werden der TLAV und der AFVOT am 20. Oktober 2012 "verschmelzen"
Daran scheinen offene Briefe, Defamierungen ect nichts zu ändern. Was für Auswirkungen dass auf die bisherigen Mitglieder der beiden hat weis ich auch nicht, aber das wollen wir (die Mitglieder eines anderen online Projektes) noch herausfinden! 
Man kann echt nur hoffen das auf ALLEN Seiten so langsam aber sicher Vernunft zum tragen kommt. Man fragt sich ja fast jeden Tag "was haben die heute wieder abgelassen?"
Wenn aber zu lesen ist das der Bundesgeschäftsführer des DAV sich Gedanken zum VANT macht gibt mir das zu verstehen das sich das Theater hier in Thüringen rumgesprochen hat.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*



> Wenn aber zu lesen ist das der Bundesgeschäftsführer des DAV sich Gedanken zum VANT macht gibt mir das zu verstehen das sich das Theater hier in Thüringen rumgesprochen hat.


Das ist so zu bestätigen..


----------



## Barschbändiger (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich finde es absolut vorbildlich bei all diesen unglaublichen Vorgängen, wenn sich Funktionäre auch hier der Diskussion stellen..
> 
> Noch bin ich zwar nicht der Meinung, dass nur ein toter Funktionär ein guter ist - aber diese Gedanken schwirren immer wieder mal durch meinen Kopf.
> 
> Solche positiven Ausnahmen im Funktionärsverhalten wie hier stimmen mich da dann doch immer wieder vesöhnlicher.........




Es ist absolut verständlich, dass die Gemüter überkochen.

Aber gerade als Adim sollte man sich doch auf seine Vorbildfunktion besinnen, solche unüberlegten Ausbrüche unterlassen und wieder zu einer sachliche Diskussion/Berichterstattung zurückkehren.

Es fällt ohnehin zunehmend schwer sich als völlig Unbeteiligter noch einigermaßen eine eigene Meinung zu bilden.

Beste Grüße

Robert


----------



## Honeyball (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*



Barschbändiger schrieb:


> Es fällt ohnehin zunehmend schwer sich als völlig Unbeteiligter noch einigermaßen eine eigene Meinung zu bilden.



Robert, das kann ich sehr gut nachvollziehen.
Da aus den Verbänden kaum bzw. viel zu wenig Informationen kommen und wir es hier zur Methode gemacht haben, alle uns zugegangenen Informationen nicht nur sofort zu veröffentlichen sondern auch hinsichtlich unserer redaktionellen Leitlinien zu bewerten, werden wir wohl zwangsläufig kaum den Eindruck einer neutralen Grundhaltung gegenüber den meisten Verbänden vermitteln.
Da es offenbar aber sehr viele Angler in Deutschland gibt, die sich lieber irgendwelchen gesetzlichen Restriktionen unterwerfen lassen, statt in ihrem Verein, Kreis- oder Landesverband dagegen anzugehen, wundert es mich nicht, dass jemand, der sich jetzt zu interessieren beginnt, nur auf der Basis der hier laufenden Diskussionen und Darstellungen Angst davor hat, zu einseitig bzw. beeinflusst informiert worden zu sein.
Doch sieh uns das bitte nach, den nach all dem, was rund um die hier diskutierten angelpolitischen Themen bereits passiert ist, sind wir zur rein informellen Neutralität nicht mehr in der Lage, sondern bemühen uns immer wieder zu interpretieren.


----------



## thüringer (1. August 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Hallo erst einmal ich als Thüringer und Vorsitzender eines kleinen Angelvereins in Thüringen muss mich doch wundern wie sich Herr Finkbeiner anmasst über Dinge zu schreiben die er nur vom hörensagen kennt, die genauen Fakten über den Streit der jeweiligen Verbände sollte er sich lieber bei einem Treffen zusammen mit den Verbänden anhören und eine Richtigstellung hier im AB umgehenst erarbeiten. Zum Touristenfischereischein in Thüringen kann auch ich und meine Mitglieder nur mit dem Kopf schütteln, man sollte sich mal die Mühe machen und die Gewässerstruktur in Thüringen mit der in Mecklenburg oder Brandenburg zu vergleichen, wenn man da genauer hinsieht ist es erkenntlich das nur die Saalekaskaden die Voraussetzung für einen solchen Fischereischein bitten. Wir als kleiner Verein und noch viele andere in Thüringen haben gar nicht die Möglichkeit Touristen oder Leute die so einen Vierteljahresfischereischein erworben haben an ihre kleinen Gewässer zu lassen. Weiterhin musste ich schon mehrfach feststellen das es bei solchen Leuten an Ordnung und Sauberkeit am Angelplatz mangelt woraufhin die Vereine verständlicherweise auf stur stellen.
Zum Herrn Karol kann ich nur sagen das er Recht hat mit der Äusserung
"dann könnte man auch jeden Dödel mit "`ner geladenen Flinte auf die Jagd lassen". wenn sie Herr Finkbeiner eine Fischereiprüfung abgelegt haben müssten sie wissen auf was es beim Angeln alles ankommt und was in den Fischereigesetzen der jeweiligen Länder steht, so nun fragen sie einmal einen Angler der diese Prüfungen nicht abgelegt hat worauf es alles ankommt ( Ich möchte hier nicht in die Details gehen ) dann werden sie sehen warum viele Angler diesen Fischereischein ablehnen. 
Zur IG Grossbrembach kann ich nur sagen das es ein Zusammenschluss mehrere Vereine ist der die Bewirtschaftung mehrerer Pachtgewässer zusammen betreibt, die ein einzelner Verein finanziell gar nicht stemmen kann und so geht es vielen Vereine in Thüringen. Wir in Thüringen nehmen nähmlich keine überhöhten Beiträge oder Aufnahmegebühren um nur gut situierte Menschen das Angeln zu ermöglichen wie z.B. Bayern oder die Alten Bundesländer wo man nur um aufgenommen zu werden schon eine Aufnahmegebühr von bis zu 1000 Euro hinlegen muss, nein wir verzichten lieber auf überhöhte Beiträge um jeden für ein kleines Geld das Angeln zu ermöglichen. Recherchieren sie mal bitte genauer bevor unüberlegte Äusserungen von ihnen veröffentlicht werden.
Zum Abschluss noch ein paar Worte zur Schlammschlacht in Thüringen mit den hier veröffentlichten Artikeln wird nur noch mehr Oel ins Feuer gegossen und der sich langsam schliessende Spalt zwischen den Verbänden wird wieder grösser und es ist keinem Angler in Thüringen damit geholfen, ich möchte sie bitten setzen sie sich mit den Verantwortlichen aller Verbände an einen Tisch und schreiben dann die Wahrheit ohne irgendetwas dazuzudichten.


----------



## LOCHI (1. August 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Dies kann ich nur unterschreiben! Und ich will hinzufügen das es mir als Kaskade Angler seit der Übernahme vom VDSF nicht schlechter gegangen ist! Sicher zahl ich nun mehr Geld, weiß aber über Besatzmaßnahmen bescheid und kann sicher sein das Kontroliert wird. Alles in allem kann ich hier in Süd-Thüringen nicht meckern und hoffe es bleibt so! Alles andere ist mir Wurst, ich bin Angler und kein Funktionär!
mfg...de Lochi


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. August 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Der TLAV in Thüringen ist einer der wenigen VDSF-Verbände, der tatsächlich auch gegen gesetzliche Restriktionen für Angler kämpft. 

Wenn ich dagegen so einen hanebüchenen Unfug lese wie nachfolgend, ist nur wieder klar dass hier der "Schutz" wieder nur ausgespielt wird, um seinen Fischneid nicht zugeben zu müssen:


			
				thüringer schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Touristenfischereischein in Thüringen kann auch ich und meine Mitglieder nur mit dem Kopf schütteln, man sollte sich mal die Mühe machen und die Gewässerstruktur in Thüringen mit der in Mecklenburg oder Brandenburg zu vergleichen, wenn man da genauer hinsieht ist es erkenntlich das nur die Saalekaskaden die Voraussetzung für einen solchen Fischereischein bitten.



Was bitte hat die Gewässerstruktur mit der gesetzlichen Zwangsprüfung zu tun?

Es ist Sache des Gewässerbewirtschafters wie viele Karten er an wen ausgibt - dazu braucht es kein Gesetz um ein Alibi zu schaffen, damit weniger Gastangler "meine Fische" fangen können..

Das ist schlicht eine unnötige Einschränkung der Vereine und Gewässerbewirtschafter und nimmt denen die Entscheidungsfreiheit.

Denn denjenigen Vereinen/Bewirtschaftern, die gerne Karten an Angler mit Touristenscheinen ausgeben würden (z. B. um den Verein besser zu finanzieren), wird ja mit dem bestehen auf eine gesetzliche Zwangsprüfung diese Möglichkeit genommen.

Ohne gesetzliche Zwangsprüfung kann und darf das jeder Verein/Bewirtschafter machen wie er das will, mit gesetzlicher Zwangsprüfung werden die Vereine /Bewirtschafter eingeschränkt..



			
				thüringer schrieb:
			
		

> Weiterhin musste ich schon mehrfach feststellen das es bei solchen Leuten an Ordnung und Sauberkeit am Angelplatz mangelt woraufhin die Vereine verständlicherweise auf stur stellen.


Die gleiche Diffamierung am Angeln interessiertere Menschen, die man schon aus dem offenen Brief kennt.

Dem dazu einfach Fakten widersprechen.

Sowohl dass die meisten Verstösse von geprüften Anglern begangen werden, wie auch aus dem Monitoring in Brandenburg, die trotz enormer Zunahme an Anglern keine signifikante Erhöhung von Verstössen gegen das Fischerei- oder Tierschutzgesetz feststellen konnten.



			
				thüringer schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Herrn Karol kann ich nur sagen das er Recht hat mit der Äusserung
> "dann könnte man auch jeden Dödel mit "`ner geladenen Flinte auf die Jagd lassen". wenn sie Herr Finkbeiner eine Fischereiprüfung abgelegt haben müssten sie wissen auf was es beim Angeln alles ankommt und was in den Fischereigesetzen der jeweiligen Länder steht, so nun fragen sie einmal einen Angler der diese Prüfungen nicht abgelegt hat worauf es alles ankommt


Auch wieder purer Unfug - zum einen lässt sich Jagd auf Grund dessen, dass es hier mit geladenen Waffen ins Freie geht und zum anderen, dass Wildfleisch vom Jäger in den Verkehr gebracht werden darf, überhaupt nicht mit Angeln vergleichen.

Und dass es wegen der Gesetze sein soll, ist der pure Hohn:
Die Prüfung wird in einem Bundesland abgelegt, gilt aber für alle.
Und wie unterschiedlich die Landesgesetze sind, sollte auch und gerade ein Funktionär eigentlich wissen.
Sowenig wie der Schleswig Holsteiner was über Gesetze zum Huchen lernt, aber in Bayern fischen darf, lernt der Bayer was über Gesetze zu Plattfisch oder Dorsch, darf aber an der Ostsee angeln.
Kompletter Unfug also..



			
				thüringer schrieb:
			
		

> Zur IG Grossbrembach kann ich nur sagen das es ein Zusammenschluss mehrere Vereine ist der die Bewirtschaftung mehrerer Pachtgewässer zusammen betreibt, die ein einzelner Verein finanziell gar nicht stemmen kann und so geht es vielen Vereine in Thüringen.


Ironie an:
Deswegen gibt es auch massenhaft solche seltsamen GbR`s, weil bisher Vereine sich in Deutschland/Thüringen nicht dazu ohne die Gründung einer GBR zusammen tun konnten?
Ironie aus...

Deswegen sind auch schon Vereine ausgetreten?

Deswegen gingen den austretenden Vereinen auch die Gewässer an die GbR verloren?

Zahlt deswegen die GbR die Kosten für die Fischerschule mit, und die Referenten stecken sich aber die Erlöse ein?

Deswegen erging gerade auch ein Gerichtsurteil, nachdem GbR-Mitglieder nicht mehr am Stausee Kromsdorf fischen dürfen (der Streit ging mit dem TLAV vor Gericht), nach meinem Wissen wegen einem nicht rechtmäßigen Vertrag der GbR.. 
Hier dazu die "dürre" Info der GbR:
http://www.ig-grossbrembach.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=48&Itemid=48
Und der wurde abgeschlossen von jemand, der auch für die Ausbildung zuständig ist und daher die Rechtslage genau hätte kennen müssen.

Normalerweise müsste also die GbR alle ausgegebenen Jahreskarten zurückziehen, da auf diesen der Speicher noch mit als zu beangelndes Gewässer drin steht.

Kann man endlos weitermachen....



			
				thüringer schrieb:
			
		

> Zur IG Grossbrembach kann ich nur sagen.....
> ....Wir in Thüringen nehmen nähmlich keine überhöhten Beiträge oder Aufnahmegebühren um nur gut situierte Menschen das Angeln zu ermöglichen wie z.B. Bayern oder die Alten Bundesländer wo man nur um aufgenommen zu werden schon eine Aufnahmegebühr von bis zu 1000 Euro hinlegen muss, nein wir verzichten lieber auf überhöhte Beiträge um jeden für ein kleines Geld das Angeln zu ermöglichen


Wenn man auf bereits bestehende Strukturen eine weitere aufpfropft, kostet das zuerst immer einmal mehr und nicht weniger Geld. Das wäre das erste Mal in Deutschland, dass durch mehr Strukturen und Verwaltung Geld gespart würde. 
Zumal dann, wenn zigtausend Vereine in ganz Deutschland beweisen, dass das gar nicht nötig ist.
Und wenn dann zudem noch wie bei der Verknüpfung mit der Fischerschule/VANT etc. Kosten/Geldflüsse nicht öffentlich sind.
Und dass die Verbandszeitung durch die GbR abbestellt wurde, ist ja kein Thema - was aber geschieht mit dem dadurch gesparten Geld?
Auch wie viel von der ganzen Kohle für Besatz eingesetzt wird und wie viel für die "Verwaltung" gebraucht wird, konnten wir mangels entsprechender öffentlicher Infos und Veröffentlichungen noch nicht zweifelsfrei nachweisen - sind aber dran.. 


Und auch nochmal:
 Nicht wir haben das angefangen hier.
Aber wenn uns jemand einen "offenen Brief" schickt und mehrfach auf Nachfrage behauptet, der wäre von VANT und Großbrembach GbR autorisiert (dem hat bisher nur Herr Karol widersprochen, so dass enweder er oder der Absender des Briefes, Herr Müller zwangsweise lügt), dann veröffentlichen wir den natürlich.

Und da wir das wie der Präsident des DAV, Herr Markstein auch sehen, dass eine solche Diffamierung von Anglern und am Angeln interessierter Menschen untragbar ist, kommentieren wir das natürlich.

Und wir haben ja bereits zugesagt, dass wir ein Treffen organisieren werden, dass
wir Zeit und Ort bekannt geben und dass wir die Tagesordnung erstellen werden und alle Thüringer Verbände dann dazu einalden.

Und dass alles zur Beweisssicherung auf Video aufgenommen werden wird - mit Erlaubnis aller Beteiligten auch als Video veröffentlich. 
Ansonsten eben nur schriftlich, aber mit dem Video als Beweissicherung.


----------



## Franky (1. August 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*



thüringer schrieb:


> Wir als kleiner Verein und noch viele andere in Thüringen haben gar nicht die Möglichkeit Touristen oder Leute die so einen Vierteljahresfischereischein erworben haben an ihre kleinen Gewässer zu lassen. Weiterhin musste ich schon mehrfach feststellen das es bei solchen Leuten an Ordnung und Sauberkeit am Angelplatz mangelt woraufhin die Vereine verständlicherweise auf stur stellen.



Mit allem Verständnis für kleine Vereine (bin selber hier in zweien) und von allem anderen mal abgesehen - aber wie geht denn das? Widersprichst Du Dir hier nicht selbst: auf der einen Seite, keine Möglichkeit dafür geben *können*, auf der anderen Seite aber behaupten, "mangelhafte Ordnung und Sauberkeit" festgestellt zu haben? Und wie bitteschön maßt Du Dir hier an, Maßstäbe für "Sauberkeit und Ordnung" aufstellen zu wollen?!? Irgendwo hörts auf...



> Zum Herrn Karol kann ich nur sagen das er Recht hat mit der Äusserung
> "dann könnte man auch jeden Dödel mit "`ner geladenen Flinte auf die Jagd lassen".



Alles klar, auf der Andrea Doria? Egal welche Lebensmittelhygieneverordnungen für Jäger gelten, aber der Vergleich hinkt nicht mehr - er humpelt und stolpert... Allein Jagdwaffen und Angelruten gleichzustellen ist (wie mehrfach schon erwähnt) hanebüchen! 

Mit solchen Äusserungen gräbt jeder (egal ob "in Amt und Würden" eines Funktionärs (auch egal ob Verein oder Verband)) sein eigenes Grab und demonstriert für meinen Geschmack absolute Inkompetenz - sowohl in Punkto "Angelsport" als auch "Jagdleidenschaft".


----------



## Ralle 24 (1. August 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Ich kann mir nicht helfen, aber die Diktion und herauslesbares Gedankengut so mancher VANT oder IG-Funktionäre weckt Assoziationen an eine unselige Deutsche Vergangenheit.


----------



## gründler (1. August 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Ich komme dann zur Versammlung bringe nen Pappbambi/Sau mit dazu nen Repetierer oder Selbstlader und dann noch ne Rute mit 4gr Pose Haken Köder.... und dann versuchen wir alle da anwesenden erst mit der Angel das Stück zu erlegen,und danach mit der Plämpe. 
Dann schiessen wir noch ins Wasser auf Fische,und merken oh das geht ja gar net weil der Winkel des Geschosses durch Wasser abgelenkt/leitet wird.


Nebenbei erkläre ich auch noch warum Jagd und Angeln nicht zu vergleichen sind und Äpfel und Birnen sind.

Brauchen wir nur nen Treffpunkt mit Schießstand oder Schießkino vor ort,dann kann es losgehen.

Nur befürchte ich das manchen das nicht in Kopf will.


|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Gunnar. (1. August 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*



> Nur befürchte ich das manchen das nicht in Kopf will.


 
Wie auch - wenn du den Leuten ihr heißgeliebtes Feindbild berauben willst..


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. August 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

In meinen Augen ist auch dieser Vorsitzende einfach wieder ein typischjes Beispiel dafür, dass man grundlegende angelpolitische Dinge entweder ausblendet oder schlicht über Bord wirft, wenn es um Pfründe, Macht und persönliche Eitelkeiten geht..

Dass der genannte "kleine Angelverein" irgendwie entweder mit der GbR oder dem VANT zusammen hängt, darauf traue ich mich hohe Wetten abschliessen.....


----------



## ivo (1. August 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Schau doch nach. IP verrät vieles.


----------



## cherrythemar (1. August 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Zitat:
Dass der genannte "kleine Angelverein" irgendwie entweder mit der GbR oder dem VANT zusammen hängt, darauf traue ich mich hohe Wetten abschliessen.....[/QUOTE]

Die Wette hast Du gewonnen, einer treusten Vereine von Herrn Karol#6


----------



## Flunder-Fred79 (1. August 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*



cherrythemar schrieb:


> Die Wette hast Du gewonnen, einer treusten Vereine von Herrn Karol#6



was gibt's da zu wetten? hat er doch geschrieben, dass er vereinsvorsitzender aus königsee (laut profil) ist.
und googlet man nach königseer angelverein steht auf home "mitglied im vant". dazu muss man nicht besonderes auf der kirsche haben um das rauszukriegen.

werden jetzt auch noch kleine angelvereine im board diffamiert, nur weil sie einem dav-landesverband angehören, der andere standpunkte als die des boardbesitzers vertritt?

dass der vergleich von herrn karol mit jagd und angeln ein metapher war und nicht wortwörtlich zu nehmen ist, sollte auch klar sein, außer man will es nicht verstehen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. August 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Wie der Vergleich zu verstehen ist, haben wir ja an Hand mehrfacher öffentlicher Äußerungen von Herrn Karol klar gemacht:
Er diffamiert wie im offenen Brief des Herrn Müller, wo er jetzt zwar widerspricht, das autorisiert zu haben, dafür in fast gleicher Wortwahl, Angler und am Angeln interessierte Menschen.

Mir reicht eine solche Grundhaltung, um solche Leute, da er das auch weiter so verbreitet, als nicht tragbar für einen Anglerverband zu halten. 

Er wäre wohl besser bei Anglerfeinden wie PETA aufgehoben mit seiner Meinung - da würden wahrscheinlich auch mehr Beifall klatschen als bei den Anglern....


----------



## k.scholle (1. August 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Mein lieber Ralle, die Einzigen, die hier permanent anderen Meinungen aufdiktieren, das seid ihr (Thomas + seine Moderatoren). Und wenn ihr der Meinung seid, die von uns Vereinsmitgliedern demokratisch gewählten Funktionäre ständig aufs schärfste zu diffamieren, und zwar dafür, dass sie unsere Beschlüsse umsetzen, dann sagt das sehr viel über eurer Gedankengut und eure Einstellung zur Demokratie aus. Und wenn das dann auch noch in Äußerungen gipfelt „nur ein toter Funktionär ist ein guter Funktionär“ oder man soll sozial und demokratisch Denkende „vom Leben befreien“, dann weckt EUER (Ivo und die Redaktion: Thomas + Moderatoren) Verhalten und euer Gedankengut endgültig Assoziationen an schlimmste NS Zeiten. Dass Moderatoren und Boardbetreiber permanent ihr so tiefbraunes Gedankengut auf einer Anglerplattform propagieren und diese Anglerplattform für ihre tiefbraune Hetzerei missbrauchen – ist für jeden Angler ekelerregend.


----------



## Gunnar. (1. August 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

@ Scholle:
Gern hier auch in diesem Thread nochmal:

Das einzige was hier ekelerregent ist. sind deine bescheuerten Vorwürfe.

Mach dich vom Acker oder lerne sachlich kontovers zu diskutieren.


----------



## Franz_16 (1. August 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Kritik und harte Diskussionen sind kein Problem.
Persönliche Beleidigungen werden nicht geduldet.

k.scholle wurde aufgrund seiner Entgleisungen von mir gesperrt. 

Nun bitte weiter in der Sache!


----------



## thüringer (2. August 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Auch wenn unser Verein dem VANT angehört, haben wir bisher nur positives zu berichten was die Zusammenarbeit mit dem VANT betrifft und soviel ich weiss gehört der Angelverein Themar auch zum VANT nur zur Anmerkung. Zu flunder- fred kann ich nur sagen genau man sollte nicht jede metapher wortwörtlich nehmen jeder hat seinen standpunkt egal in welchen Verein, Verband oder Bundesland überall gibt es hin und wieder Streiterein nur die werden hier im AB nicht so breitgetreten.
Desweiteren ist es doch auch jeden Verein oder Verband selber überlassen wieviel Geld er für Besatz oder desweiteren ausgibt, jeder muss mit seinen finanziellen Mitteln haushalten. Es gibt Vorschriften wieviel ein Verband, Verein oder oder oder zur Verfügung haben darf um als eingetragener Verein zugelassen zu werden und daran halten sich doch wohl die IG Grossbrembach und alle anderen, sonst wären sie ihren Status schon längst los. Also warum weiter auf Vereinen rumhacken die versuchen den Anglern in Thüringen das angeln zu erleichtern, es gibt genug wofür Ausgaben getätigt werden müssen, also lasst den Vereinen oder Verbänden ihre Arbeit machen solang sie den Anglern zu gute kommen. 
Man sollte sich lieber auf das wesentliche konzentrieren und das heisst ein Zusammenschluss aller Verbände in Thüringen, ich habe genug Angelfreunde in allen Verbänden, auch sie vertreten die Meinung das ein gesamt Thüringer Angelverband für die Angler hier nur von Vorteil für alle ist. Ich kann nur hoffen das alle langsam mal einsichtig werden und diese Hetzerei lassen auch hier im AB.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. August 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Der TLAV in Thüringen ist einer der wenigen VDSF-Verbände, der tatsächlich auch gegen gesetzliche Restriktionen für Angler kämpft. 

Wenn ich dagegen so einen hanebüchenen Unfug lese wie nachfolgend, ist nur wieder klar dass hier der "Schutz" wieder nur ausgespielt wird, um seinen Fischneid nicht zugeben zu müssen:


			
				thüringer schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Touristenfischereischein in Thüringen kann auch ich und meine Mitglieder nur mit dem Kopf schütteln, man sollte sich mal die Mühe machen und die Gewässerstruktur in Thüringen mit der in Mecklenburg oder Brandenburg zu vergleichen, wenn man da genauer hinsieht ist es erkenntlich das nur die Saalekaskaden die Voraussetzung für einen solchen Fischereischein bitten.



Was bitte hat die Gewässerstruktur mit der gesetzlichen Zwangsprüfung zu tun?

Es ist Sache des Gewässerbewirtschafters wie viele Karten er an wen ausgibt - dazu braucht es kein Gesetz um ein Alibi zu schaffen, damit weniger Gastangler "meine Fische" fangen können..

Das ist schlicht eine unnötige Einschränkung der Vereine und Gewässerbewirtschafter und nimmt denen die Entscheidungsfreiheit.

Denn denjenigen Vereinen/Bewirtschaftern, die gerne Karten an Angler mit Touristenscheinen ausgeben würden (z. B. um den Verein besser zu finanzieren), wird ja mit dem bestehen auf eine gesetzliche Zwangsprüfung diese Möglichkeit genommen.

Ohne gesetzliche Zwangsprüfung kann und darf das jeder Verein/Bewirtschafter machen wie er das will, mit gesetzlicher Zwangsprüfung werden die Vereine /Bewirtschafter eingeschränkt..



			
				thüringer schrieb:
			
		

> Weiterhin musste ich schon mehrfach feststellen das es bei solchen Leuten an Ordnung und Sauberkeit am Angelplatz mangelt woraufhin die Vereine verständlicherweise auf stur stellen.


Die gleiche Diffamierung am Angeln interessiertere Menschen, die man schon aus dem offenen Brief kennt.

Dem dazu einfach Fakten widersprechen.

Sowohl dass die meisten Verstösse von geprüften Anglern begangen werden, wie auch aus dem Monitoring in Brandenburg, die trotz enormer Zunahme an Anglern keine signifikante Erhöhung von Verstössen gegen das Fischerei- oder Tierschutzgesetz feststellen konnten.



			
				thüringer schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Herrn Karol kann ich nur sagen das er Recht hat mit der Äusserung
> "dann könnte man auch jeden Dödel mit "`ner geladenen Flinte auf die Jagd lassen". wenn sie Herr Finkbeiner eine Fischereiprüfung abgelegt haben müssten sie wissen auf was es beim Angeln alles ankommt und was in den Fischereigesetzen der jeweiligen Länder steht, so nun fragen sie einmal einen Angler der diese Prüfungen nicht abgelegt hat worauf es alles ankommt


Auch wieder purer Unfug - zum einen lässt sich Jagd auf Grund dessen, dass es hier mit geladenen Waffen ins Freie geht und zum anderen, dass Wildfleisch vom Jäger in den Verkehr gebracht werden darf, überhaupt nicht mit Angeln vergleichen.

Und dass es wegen der Gesetze sein soll, ist der pure Hohn:
Die Prüfung wird in einem Bundesland abgelegt, gilt aber für alle.
Und wie unterschiedlich die Landesgesetze sind, sollte auch und gerade ein Funktionär eigentlich wissen.
Sowenig wie der Schleswig Holsteiner was über Gesetze zum Huchen lernt, aber in Bayern fischen darf, lernt der Bayer was über Gesetze zu Plattfisch oder Dorsch, darf aber an der Ostsee angeln.
Kompletter Unfug also..



			
				thüringer schrieb:
			
		

> Zur IG Grossbrembach kann ich nur sagen das es ein Zusammenschluss mehrere Vereine ist der die Bewirtschaftung mehrerer Pachtgewässer zusammen betreibt, die ein einzelner Verein finanziell gar nicht stemmen kann und so geht es vielen Vereine in Thüringen.


Ironie an:
Deswegen gibt es auch massenhaft solche seltsamen GbR`s, weil bisher Vereine sich in Deutschland/Thüringen nicht dazu ohne die Gründung einer GBR zusammen tun konnten?
Ironie aus...

Deswegen sind auch schon Vereine ausgetreten?

Deswegen gingen den austretenden Vereinen auch die Gewässer an die GbR verloren?

Zahlt deswegen die GbR die Kosten für die Fischerschule mit, und die Referenten stecken sich aber die Erlöse ein?

Deswegen erging gerade auch ein Gerichtsurteil, nachdem GbR-Mitglieder nicht mehr am Stausee Kromsdorf fischen dürfen (der Streit ging mit dem TLAV vor Gericht), nach meinem Wissen wegen einem nicht rechtmäßigen Vertrag der GbR.. 
Hier dazu die "dürre" Info der GbR:
http://www.ig-grossbrembach.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=48&Itemid=48
Und der wurde abgeschlossen von jemand, der auch für die Ausbildung zuständig ist und daher die Rechtslage genau hätte kennen müssen.

Normalerweise müsste also die GbR alle ausgegebenen Jahreskarten zurückziehen, da auf diesen der Speicher noch mit als zu beangelndes Gewässer drin steht.

Kann man endlos weitermachen....



			
				thüringer schrieb:
			
		

> Zur IG Grossbrembach kann ich nur sagen.....
> ....Wir in Thüringen nehmen nähmlich keine überhöhten Beiträge oder Aufnahmegebühren um nur gut situierte Menschen das Angeln zu ermöglichen wie z.B. Bayern oder die Alten Bundesländer wo man nur um aufgenommen zu werden schon eine Aufnahmegebühr von bis zu 1000 Euro hinlegen muss, nein wir verzichten lieber auf überhöhte Beiträge um jeden für ein kleines Geld das Angeln zu ermöglichen


Wenn man auf bereits bestehende Strukturen eine weitere aufpfropft, kostet das zuerst immer einmal mehr und nicht weniger Geld. Das wäre das erste Mal in Deutschland, dass durch mehr Strukturen und Verwaltung Geld gespart würde. 
Zumal dann, wenn zigtausend Vereine in ganz Deutschland beweisen, dass das gar nicht nötig ist.
Und wenn dann zudem noch wie bei der Verknüpfung mit der Fischerschule/VANT etc. Kosten/Geldflüsse nicht öffentlich sind.
Und dass die Verbandszeitung durch die GbR abbestellt wurde, ist ja kein Thema - was aber geschieht mit dem dadurch gesparten Geld?
Auch wie viel von der ganzen Kohle für Besatz eingesetzt wird und wie viel für die "Verwaltung" gebraucht wird, konnten wir mangels entsprechender öffentlicher Infos und Veröffentlichungen noch nicht zweifelsfrei nachweisen - sind aber dran.. 


Und auch nochmal:
 Nicht wir haben das angefangen hier.
Aber wenn uns jemand einen "offenen Brief" schickt und mehrfach auf Nachfrage behauptet, der wäre von VANT und Großbrembach GbR autorisiert (dem hat bisher nur Herr Karol widersprochen, so dass enweder er oder der Absender des Briefes, Herr Müller zwangsweise lügt), dann veröffentlichen wir den natürlich.

Und da wir das wie der Präsident des DAV, Herr Markstein auch sehen, dass eine solche Diffamierung von Anglern und am Angeln interessierter Menschen untragbar ist, kommentieren wir das natürlich.

Und wir haben ja bereits zugesagt, dass wir ein Treffen organisieren werden, dass
wir Zeit und Ort bekannt geben und dass wir die Tagesordnung erstellen werden und alle Thüringer Verbände dann dazu einalden.

Und dass alles zur Beweisssicherung auf Video aufgenommen werden wird - mit Erlaubnis aller Beteiligten auch als Video veröffentlich. 
Ansonsten eben nur schriftlich, aber mit dem Video als Beweissicherung.


----------



## cherrythemar (2. August 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Zitat Thüringer:
Man sollte sich lieber auf das wesentliche konzentrieren und das heisst *ein Zusammenschluss aller Verbände in Thüringen, *ich habe genug Angelfreunde in allen Verbänden, auch sie vertreten die Meinung das *ein gesamt Thüringer Angelverband für die Angler hier nur von Vorteil für alle ist*. *Ich kann nur hoffen das alle langsam mal einsichtig werden und diese Hetzerei lassen *auch hier im AB.[/QUOTE]

Hallo Thüringer,
da sind wir ja schon mindestens 2 Vereine im VANT, die was anderes als Herr Karol, dafür aber dass, was die Mehrheit der Thüringer Angler wollen: *Einen* Thüringer Anglerverband.
Herr Karol klebt leider immer noch und immer wieder an der Idee, *ein Dach* über die drei Verbände + IG Großbrembach zu bauen. Dazu sein "Positionspapier" in http://anglertreff-thueringen.de/pdf/info0211.pdf S. 7 ff. Dabei ignoriert er weiter starrsinnig, dass TLAV und AFVOT die Fusion *verbindlich* beschlossen haben. Auch das nochmal zum Nachlesen mit Termin und Ort unter http://www.asv-themar.de/angelninthueringen/AiT_2-2011.pdf . Die Diskussion, die Herr Karol zu diesem Thema möchte, ist bereits abgeschlossen bzw. sein Monolog in einer Endlosschleife.
Was die Hetzerei anbelangt, hätte ich auch nichts dagegen wenn sie aufhört. Wer sie hier in Thüringen vom Zaun gebrochen und immer noch eins drauf gesetzt hat, findest Du auf den ersten Seiten dieses Forums. Was Du nicht finden wirst, ist eine Entschuldigung der Verantwortlichen aus Suhl und Großbrembach zu ihren maßlosen Entgleisungen in der Öffentlichkeit. Immerhin will´s Herr Karol inzwischen nicht mehr gewesen sein:q. *Aber, wer einmal lügt...!*.
Erstaunlich ist es für mich allemal, wie die tollen Partner aus Großbrembach, nach all diesen Fehlschüssen immer noch liebevoll umarmt und sicher bald die nächste Kugel ins VANT-Kanonenrohr schieben werden. Die können einfach nicht anders.

Viele Grüße nach Königsee an der Rinne aus Themar an der Werra.


----------



## berhafr (2. August 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*



Hardyfan schrieb:


> Hast ja im Prinzip Recht, Antonio.
> Und dann kommt die nächste Generation Funktionäre.
> 
> Und es geht von vorne los. Mögen sie zunächst ihre Funktion in der besten Absicht beginnen, ändert sich das irgendwann und es geht um Machterhalt, Sicherung von Pfründen, Privilegien oder allein um die Eigenschaft "wichtig zu sein".
> ...


 
@Hardyfan, Deine Einschätzung dieser Funtionärslaufbahnen teile ich, nicht jedoch die unterschwellig mitklingende Schlußfolgerung, daß alles Aufbegehren am Ende doch sinnlos wäre. Nur wenn die Mitglieder solche von der Basis gelösten Funktionäre abwählen, ändert sich was, und sei es auch nur mittel- oder kurzfristig. Dann muß das Spiel halt von vorne beginnen. Die Schwierigkeit besteht alldedings darin, sowohl geignete als auch willige Mandatsanwärter zu finden. Das hängt sicher im Einzelfall davon ab, wie sehr störend die Amtsausübung auf die Betroffenen wirkt.
@all
Die Verunglimpfung von Freizeitanglern ohne Fischereischein, wie hier berichtet, ist schon ein starkes Stück. Wenn ich keinen solchen Schein besitzen würde, würde ich rechtliche Schritte gegen den Herrn in Erwägung ziehen.
Mich hat bezüglich der Glaubwürdigkeit dieses Herren auch die Bemerkung, seine GbR sei anerkannt gemeinnützig, stutzig gemacht. Wikipedia sagt zur Gemeinnützigkeit: "Viele gemeinnützige Organisationen in Deutschland sind zivilrechtlich als eingetragener Verein organisiert, dazu kommen Stiftungen, gemeinnützige GmbHs (gGmbH) und - seltener - gemeinnützige Aktiengesellschaften..." und weiterhin: " Steuerbefreit sind nur Körperschaften, wozu auch nicht eingetragene Vereine gehören, nicht aber Personengesellschaften wie z.B. die BGB-Gesellschaft." Und an anderer Stelle sagt Wikipedia:" ...GbR, oft auch BGB-Gesellschaft genannt, ist in Deutschland eine Vereinigung von mindestens zwei Gesellschaften (natürlichen oder juristischen Personen oder Personengesellschaften), die sich durch einen Gesellschaftsvertrag gegenseitig verpflichten, die Erreichung eines gemeinsamen Zwecks in der durch den Vertrag bestimmten Weise zu fördern... ist demnach eine Personengesellschaft." Nun frag ich mich, wozu beantragt man Gemeinnützigkeit, wenn der einzige Vorteil der Steuerersparnis (Körperschaftssteuer) nicht greift, zumal zur Erlangung der Gemeinnützigkeit in den Statuten der Körperschaft die sogenannte Anfallklausel enthalten sein muß, was im schlimmsten Falle dazu führen kann, daß das Körperschaftsvermögen bei Auflösung der Körperschaft an den Staat fällt?
Ich habe versucht, mir anhand der Postings hier im Thema einen Überblick zu verschaffen. Dies wurde durch ständige nicht gekennzeichnete Zitate, vor allem von Thomas9904 zu einem recht schwierigen Unterfangen. Weniger, aber dafür mit mehr neuen informationen, wäre in diesem Falle wirklich mehr gewesen. Trotzdem möchte ich meinen Respekt gegenüber der Anglerboard-Redaktion für die Aufdeckung solcher Mißstände zollen.

Petri

Hans


----------



## thüringer (2. August 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Egal wie man es nennen tut ob Dachverband oder gesamt Thüringer Angelverband alle 3 Verbände sollten ihre weiteren Gespräche sachlich und in Ruhe durchführen und zu einem Ergebnis kommen den solang diese Schlammschlacht weiter anhält haben die Angler in Thüringen nichts davon.
Ich denk mal das ich den richtigen anspreche sie Cherrythemar waren ja leider nicht zur letzten Mitgliederversammlung des VANT, dort wurde nochmals ausdrücklich beschlossen das die Gespräche zwischen den Verbänden wieder aufgenommen werden um ewentuell eine Einigung bis Ende 2012 zu erzielen. In wieweit diese nun fortgeschritten sind kann ich nicht sagen aber eins ist schon mal Fakt das der TLAV zum Jahresende 2012 zum DAV übertritt warum auch immer dies mag ich nicht zu beurteilen. Und warum die IG Grossbrembach aus der Kooperation mit dem TLAV ausgestiegen ist, ist deren Sache es ist doch heutzutage üblich das man die Partner wechselt da kann man dem VANT keine Vorwürfe machen und ihn als Buhmann hinstellen nur weil man seitnerseits eine Kooperation mit der IG eingegangen ist. Wie und wer nun hier der Bösewicht ist mag dahingestellt sein auch im TLAV und AVFOT gibt es Mitglieder die eine andere Meinung haben und wie und wer die Schlammschlacht losgetreten mag dahingestellt sein nur sollte man seinen Unmut in den dazugehörigen Versammlungen kund tun und nich nicht in die Öffentlichkeit tragen.  Wie auch immer lasst diese Schlammschlacht hier im AB die Angler in Thüringen werden es euch danken und die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt das es doch irgenwann mal mit einen gesamt Thüringer Angelverband klappt.

Grüße nach themar und an das AB mit der Bitte kongrete Fakten auf den Tisch zu legen bevor dadurch noch mehr Unmut in Thüringen aufkommt.


----------



## Ralle 24 (2. August 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*



thüringer schrieb:


> .......... haben und wie und wer die Schlammschlacht losgetreten mag dahingestellt sein nur sollte man seinen Unmut in den dazugehörigen Versammlungen kund tun und nich nicht in die Öffentlichkeit tragen..................


*
DOCH !!!!*

Genau da gehört so ein Theater hin, an die Öffentlichkeit. 

Wer nichts zu verbergen und ein reines Gewissen hat, muss die Öffentlichkeit nicht scheuen. 

Achtung jetzt kommt eine Phrase die nicht auf Personen umgemünzt werden soll:

*Kakerlaken scheuen das Licht, weil sie dann zertreten werden.*

Ende der Phrase.

Analog dazu kann man feststellen, dass Klüngeleien im Verborgenen und unter Ausschluß der Öffentlichkeit deswegen dort stattfinden, weil sie einer offenen Diskussion nicht standhalten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. August 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*



> Kakerlaken scheuen das Licht, weil sie dann zertreten werden.


So isses.......


----------



## Blauzahn (2. August 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> *
> DOCH !!!!*
> 
> Genau da gehört so ein Theater hin, an die Öffentlichkeit.
> ...




Richtig,
doch ist es nicht von der Hand zu weisen in einer Versammlung, welche sich mit dem Thema beschäftigt, zu Wort zu melden und seinen Standpunkt darzulegen.
Wenn man dann jedoch nicht an dieser Versammlung teilnimmt, kann man das auch nicht.

Was ist nun besser?

Es in die Öffentlichkeit zu tragen, bzw. sich in einer Internetplattform zu äußern, oder dort, wo man unmittelbar Einfluß nehmen könnte??

Für Euch als "Redakteure" ist es sicherlich abenteuerlicher wenn man seinen Standpunkt hier kundtut, der Sache dienlicher wäre die stattfindenden Mitgliederversammlungen zu nutzen.

Oder kommuniziert ihr mit Euren Frauen, Kindern, Freunden auch zuerst übers Internet?  |kopfkrat

Kann Eurer Logik nur teilweise folgen.... sorry 

Mittagsgruß
René


----------



## grazy04 (2. August 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*



thüringer schrieb:


> Grüße nach themar und an das AB mit der Bitte kongrete Fakten auf den Tisch zu legen bevor dadurch noch mehr Unmut in Thüringen aufkommt.




Die Fakten sind zum großen Teil im Netz, bei Gesprächen mit anderen Anglern aus TH und in der regionalen Presse zu finden!
Leider kommen die Verantwortlichen ja nur selten mit Infos rüber, und wenn sieht man ja mit welchen.....

nein ich wars nicht, der andere iss böse, wir haben doch nichts gemacht ect, ect, ect..... Aber ich kann versichern das sich genau dies, zumindest mal ein Teil der Erfurter Angler nicht mehr lange mit anschauen wird, und sowohl dem Verband wie auch dem eigenem Verein auf die Füße treten werden!!!


----------



## Ralle 24 (2. August 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Richtig,
> doch ist es nicht von der Hand zu weisen in einer Versammlung, welche sich mit dem Thema beschäftigt, zu Wort zu melden und seinen Standpunkt darzulegen.
> Wenn man dann jedoch nicht an dieser Versammlung teilnimmt, kann man das auch nicht.
> 
> ...



Am richtigsten wäre, wenn alle Mitgleider zur jeweiligen Versammlung marschieren und dort Basisdemokratisch entschieden würde. Im Gegensatz zur richtigen Politik geht das nämlich.

Faktisch interessieren sich zu wenige Mitglieder für die angelpolitischen Vorgänge in Vereinen und Verbänden.

Unsere Aufgabe sehe ich darin, den Anglern klarzumachen welche Folgen diese Ignoranz hat und sie dazu zu bewegen, zukünftig Ihre Rechte auch wahrzunehmen. 

Und dazu gehört nunmal die Leute zu benennen und zu kritisieren, die die Trägheit der Basis nutzen um unsinnige oder gar schädliche Dinge auf den Weg zu bringen.


----------



## cherrythemar (2. August 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Zitat:


Blauzahn schrieb:


> Richtig,
> d*och ist es nicht von der Hand zu weisen in einer Versammlung, welche sich mit dem Thema beschäftigt, zu Wort zu melden und seinen Standpunkt darzulegen.
> Wenn man dann jedoch nicht an dieser Versammlung teilnimmt, kann man das auch nicht.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Blauzahn (2. August 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*



cherrythemar schrieb:


> Zitat:
> 
> 
> Blauzahn schrieb:
> ...


----------



## Flunder-Fred79 (2. August 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*



cherrythemar schrieb:


> Dem kann ich im Grunde genommen zustimmen. Doch was soll ich auf einer Versammlung, wenn es der Vorstand (das Präsidium) bewusst nicht für nötig hält, die Anträge, über die es abzustimmen gilt, nicht mit der Einladung zur Kenntnis gibt???
> Genauso wie unserer Verein haben über 52 Prozent der eingeladenen Delegierten die Versammlung *nicht *besucht. Nach der Satzung des VANT war diese Versammlung damit *nicht* beschlussfähig. Unser Einspruch gegen das Protokoll wurde vom 02.06.11 bis heute nicht entschieden. Wir reichen nun eine Feststellungsklage wegen mangelnder Beschlussfähigkeit und Nichtigkeit der Beschlüsse ein. Das heißt, wir wehren uns mit allen Mitteln gegen den rasanten Demokratieabbau in unserem Verband. Wir würden es begrüßen, wenn endlich weitere Mitgliedsvereine aus ihrem Dornröschenschlaf erwachen und sich diesem Problem stellen.
> Die Diktatur einer Partei oder Person haben wir vor 20 Jahren in Ostdeutschland abgeschafft. Im VANT ist sie dabei, wieder aufzuerstehen!
> Wollen das die Mitglieder?


nein, die mitglieder wollen ex-geschäftsführer, die aus persönlichen gründen, den eigenen verband verklagen und somit dem verband eine menge geld und arbeit und einen imageverlust zufügen.
wären sie doch im vant geblieben und hätten etwas geändert anstatt zum vdsf zu wechseln!
wurde ihr verein denn informiert, dass sie klagen wollen? ich werde mich erkundigen.

am anfang der besagten versammlung, AN DER SIE NICHT TEILGENOMMEN HABEN, wurde die beschlussfähigkeit festgestellt, da über 50% (wenn auch knapp) anwesend waren. wie kommen sie da auf 48% ?

erinnern sie sich noch an ihre Mail die hier veröffentlicht wurde:
zitat einer ihrer kritikpunkte: 


			
				Andreas Kirsch schrieb:
			
		

> Gerichts- und Anwaltskosten werden für überflüssigen Rechtsstreit sogar gegen eigene Mitglieder verbrannt!"


glückwunsch zu ihrer klage! sie scheinen es ja besser zu machen.

ich finde ihr verhalten unmöglich. sich extra anmelden, nur um den eigenen verband schlecht zu reden.

@Blauzahn
die mv ist in der tat erst ab 50% beschlussfähig.
§8.8
http://www.anglertreff-thueringen.de/pdf/satzung.pdf


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. August 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Was man hier wieder deutlichst mitkriegt:
Da gehts um Macht, Spielchen, Pfründe und persönliche Eitelkeiten.

Solange aber diese Art Funktionäre nicht mitbekommt, dass sie nicht Machthaber, sondern Diener der Angler sind, solange wird sich nichts ändern.

Wenn dann scheinbar auch mit allen Mitteln versucht wird, Informationen zurückzuhalten oder nur bestimmten Kreisen zuzustellen, muss sich jeder dieser Funktionäre auch fragen lassen, ob es ihm wirklich an Information, Diskussion und Mitbestimmung der Angler liegt, die schliesslich auch den Verband finanzieren.

Dann würde nämlich alles geschehen um diese umfassend zu informieren, sei es über die Gründe Angler und am Angeln interessierte Menschen zu diffamieren genauso wie die Zusammenarbeit mit dieser GbR - die natürlich den Vorteil hat, dass da ausser den Geschäftsführern und Gesellschaftern niemand informiert werden muss - und nicht umsonst sind da über die Geldströme keine Infos zu bekommen..

Was kostet die Verwaltung?
Was wird von dem Geld für Besatz eingesetzt, wo wird was eingesetzt etc..

Wenn da dann Leute aus dem Verband den Rechtsweg beschreiten müssen, um ihre ihnen nach ihre Meinung zustehenden Rechte auch zu erhalten, spricht das auch Bände.

Das wäre mit Sicherheit nicht nötig, wenn die entsprechenden Funktionäre offen informieren und disktuieren lassen würde.

Aber auch Angler wissen:
Der Fisch stinkt vom Kopf her........
Im Verein wie im Verband


----------



## cherrythemar (2. August 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Zitat von Blauzahn:

*Und lass mich raten, die 50% Nichtteilnehmer sind eindeutig den Lagern zuzuordnen, welche hier durch den Kakao gezogen werden bzw. sich gegenüberstehen?*

Ich glaube, da hast Du falsch geraten. Vermutlich ist das in unserem Verband das gleiche wie in der großen Politik. Die stärkste Fraktion ist heute die der Nichtwähler und politisch Desinteressierten. Der Unterschied besteht im konkreten Fall VANT darin, wenn diese Fraktion mehr als 50 Prozent hat, ist die Versammlung nicht beschlussfähig.
Wenn dann noch dazu kommt, dass ein Präsident nicht weiß, wieviel Präsidiumsmitglieder und Vereine er eigentlich hat, bzw. die Satzung auslegt, wie es ihm gerade in den Kram passt, muss er sich nicht über Widerspruch wundern.
Aber wie gesagt: Wer legt sich denn schon gern mit den "Mächtigen da oben" an? Die haben doch eh immer recht und wenn nicht biegen sie´s schon hin. Interessiert doch sowieso (fast) keinen.

Zitat Flunder-Fred

*am anfang der besagten versammlung, AN DER SIE NICHT TEILGENOMMEN HABEN, wurde die beschlussfähigkeit festgestellt, da über 50% (wenn auch knapp) anwesend waren. wie kommen sie da auf 48% ?*

Kleiner Irrtum, lieber Flunder-Fred. Es war nicht am Anfang sondern in TOP 8. Da waren schon 5 Beschlussfassungen durch.
Übrigens wird Dir ein Blick in die VANT-Satzung bestätigen, dass es auf die Zahl der erschienen *Delegierten der Mitgliedsvereine *und nicht auf irgendwelche erfundenen Präsidiumsmitglieder ankommt, wenn es um Beschlussfähigkeit geht. Anwesend waren eben nur 47,2 Prozent der Delegierten.
Und noch was: Woher stammt denn das Gerücht, dass wir zum VDSF gewechselt sind? Unser Verein ist nach wie vor ordentliches Mitglied im VANT. Nachfragen sind ausdrücklich erwünscht.


----------



## Flunder-Fred79 (3. August 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*



cherrythemar schrieb:


> Und noch was: Woher stammt denn das Gerücht, dass wir zum VDSF gewechselt sind? Unser Verein ist nach wie vor ordentliches Mitglied im VANT. Nachfragen sind ausdrücklich erwünscht.


das gerücht habe ich nie gehört. es geht um den wechsel des ex-vant geschüftsführers zum tlav 
wobei es mich nicht wundern würde, wenn der angelverein themar wechselt, ob freiwillig oder nicht. man kann auch leise wechseln ohne schlammschlacht.



> Übrigens wird Dir ein Blick in die VANT-Satzung bestätigen, dass es auf die Zahl der erschienen *Delegierten der Mitgliedsvereine *und nicht auf irgendwelche erfundenen Präsidiumsmitglieder ankommt, wenn es um Beschlussfähigkeit geht.


in der VANT-satzung steht nichts von delegierten der mitgliedsvereine. Da steht sinngemäß "die Hälfte der stimmberechtigten Delegierten muss anwesend sein" und nicht "die Hälfte der stimmberechtigten Delegierten der Vereine". das mit den vereinen steht weiter oben, aber eben nicht im zusammenhang mit der beschlussfähigkeit.
der knackpunkt ist, ob die mitglieder des gesamtpräsidiums auch delegierte sind oder nicht. 
*wenn nicht, dann haben sie recht!*
wobei man hinzufügen muss, dass es eine schande ist, das nicht einmal die hälfte der vant-vereine es hinbekommen hat, einen delegierten zu schicken. und das, obwohl die anreisebedingungen optimal waren (gutes wetter, viele parkmöglichkeiten, gleicher ort seit vielen jahren) und die veranstaltung organisatorisch inkl. kostenlosem frühstück und mittagessen gut geplant ist.
nicht wunderlich, dass die vant-spitze selbstständig ihr ding macht, wenn die vereine kein interesse an der arbeit zeigen.
der vant sollte jedenfalls seine satzung ändern, damit die mv unabhängig der anzahl der delegierten beschussfähig ist.

über das schriftstück zur fusion der thüringer vereine, das in der mv ausgegeben wurde, musste ich allerdings schon schmunzeln. so richtig ernst nehmen konnte ich das nicht |rolleyes

wie thomas schon sagt:


> Da gehts um Macht, Spielchen, Pfründe und persönliche Eitelkeiten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. August 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*



> der vant sollte jedenfalls seine satzung ändern, damit die mv unabhängig der anzahl der delegierten beschussfähig ist.


Das würden die wohl sehr gerne machen, um dann vollends noch einfacher ohne Infos und Diskussion Beschlüsse fassen zu können.

Umgekehrt wird ein Weg raus:
Ein nicht zu niedriges Quorum gehört in JEDE Verbands- und Vereinssatzung, damit sich die Funktionäre dann auch bemühen müssen, dass genügend Leute zur Versammlung kommen....

Und zwar nicht alleine über Anfahrt, Organisation, Essen etc., sondern über eine umfassende und vollständige vorherige Information, über (auch kontroverse) Diskussionen und eine lebendige, innerverbandliche Demokratie, über eine zielgerichtete, gegen gesetzliche Restritkionen gerichtete, anglerfreundliche Politik statt noch mehr als jetzt schon von oben nach unten durchdrücken zu können .

Denn das durchdrücken haben wir ja schon in vielen Verbänden und auch genau deswegen wenden sich immer mehr Angler enttäuscht ab. 



> über das schriftstück zur fusion der thüringer vereine, das in der mv ausgegeben wurde, musste ich allerdings schon schmunzeln. so richtig ernst nehmen konnte ich das nicht


Das ist eines der großen Probleme, dass man Verbände und Funktionäre (und beileibe nicht nur in Thüringen) mit ihrem K(r)ampf um Macht, Pfründe und persönliche Eitelkeiten eben nicht mehr ernst nehmen kann als Vertreter der Anglerschaft - nur noch als formaldemokratisch legitimierte, egoistische Gallionsfiguren, die alle noch in einer Welt von vorgestern leben...

Ist es da ein Wunder, dass sich die Basis kaum beteiligt?

Die Angler wollen eben im allgemeinen angeln ohne zu viele sinnlose Verbote und Restriktonen -aktiv werden die immer nur dann, wenns zu spät ist und Verbände und Politik sich wieder mal neue Querschüsse gegen Angler haben einfallen lassen und sie mit konkreten neuen Restriktionen zu rechnen haben, die sie direkt an ihrem Gewässer betreffen könnten..

Hätten die Funktionäre auch nur ansatzweise den Grundgedanken, Diener ihrer Wähler zu sein - die ja auch die Verbände finanzieren - statt Machthaber derer, die sie gewählt haben, würde sich schon viel ändern und die Angler dann auch bereitwilliger als heute mitmachen....

Da sind wir dann aber wieder beim Punkt Pöstchen, Pfründe und persönliche Eitelkeiten - oder wie das bekannte Sprichwort sagt:
Der Fisch stinkt halt vom Kopf..............


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. August 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Und was resultiert aus Kenntnis dieser Fakten dann als erste Aufgabe für die Funktionäre?

So wie heute froh sein, dass die Basis nicht stört und man sich ungestört dem ausleben der K(r)ämpfe und Pöstchen, Pfrürnde und persönlichen Eitelkeiten hingeben kann?

Oder dafür zu sorgen, die Basis zu mobilisieren, indem man gelebte Demokratie, Information, Diskussion und Mitbestimmung nicht nur (mehr oder weniger versteckt) anbietet, sondern auch aktiv daran arbeitet, das in Verband wie Vereinen zu verankern?


----------



## Ralle 24 (3. August 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und was resultiert aus Kenntnis dieser Fakten dann als erste Aufgabe für die Funktionäre?
> 
> So wie heute froh sein, dass die Basis nicht stört und man sich ungestört dem ausleben der K(r)ämpfe und Pöstchen, Pfrürnde und persönlichen Eitelkeiten hingeben kann?
> 
> Oder dafür zu sorgen, die Basis zu mobilisieren, indem man gelebte Demokratie, Information, Diskussion und Mitbestimmung nicht nur (mehr oder weniger versteckt) anbietet, sondern auch aktiv daran arbeitet, das in Verband wie Vereinen zu verankern?




Man hat es als Funktionär durchaus in der Hand, seine Mitglieder zu bewegen. Dazu gehört u.a. auch, dass man den Mitgliedern ausreichend Informationen zukommen lässt, und zwar dergestalt, dass die Mitglieder auch ermessen können, welche Bedeutung die einzelnen Punkte haben. 

Ich kenne genügend Einladungen zur JHV, in denen die Tagesordnungspunkte derartig uninteressant gemacht werden, dass sich kaum jemand dafür interessiert. 

Beispiel:

_Top 4: Diskussion um § 17 des Landesfischereigesetzes von XY_

Damit lockt man keine Sau hinter dem Ofen hervor.

Da müsste stehen:

_Top 4: Diskussion um das geplante Nachtangelverbot/Rücksetzverbot/Setzkescherverbot (oder was auch immer). Mit der Revision unseres Fischereigesetzes soll dasunddas zukünftig verboten werden. Wir wollen einen Beschluß herbeiführen, wie unser Verein/Verband sich zu dieser geplanten Gesetzesänderung positioniert. _


Und wer von Euch wird/wurde denn im Vorfeld einer JHV über anstehende Probleme informiert und sensibilisiert? Und zwar in einer Art und Weise dass eine Meinungsbildung im Vorfeld der JHV stattfinden kann. 


Klar sind viele Angler sehr träge wennes um Angelpolitische Themen geht, aber als Funktionär hab ich die verdammte Pflicht meine Mitglieder zu mobilisieren. Und nicht, diese nach Möglichkeit von einer Beschlußfassung fernzuhalten.

Hier hat jetzt eine Gruppe von spitz auf knopf der Hälfte der Mitglieder versucht, durch fernbleiben eine wohl mit Absicht unzureichend kommunizierte Beschlußfassung zu verhindern.
Das ist in so einem Filz ein absolut geschicktes, wie auch legitimes Mittel und genau das Gegenteil von desinteresse.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. August 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

@ antonio:
Du bestätigst hier mit Deinem Posting eigentlich meine Meinung:
Die Funktionäre taugen zu fast hundert Prozent nichts..

Denn wenn die es nicht mal schaffen, die Leute in den eigenen Reihen zu mobilisieren und in eine Richtung zu bringen, glauben denn dann diese Träumtänzer tatsächlich, etwas in Medien, Gesellschaft oder Politik positiv für Angler bewegen zu können?

Da stellt sich dann tatsächlich die Frage, für was man als Angler den Verbänden Geld gibt über die Zwangsmitgliedschaft über die Vereine....

Und vor allem:
Was passiert eigentlich tatsächlich mit dem Geld?

Wir reden hier bei zwischen grob 10 - 20 Euro/Angler (Landes- und Bundesverband) ja nicht gerade von Peanuts bei knapp über 800.000 organisierten Anglern...


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. August 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Geändert ..


----------



## Ralle 24 (3. August 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Antonio, ich mach eine Wette mit Dir dass eine geschickt formulierte Einladung die Mehrzahl der Vereinsmitglieder zur JHV bringt.

Wenn man das wirklich will, muss man ganz einfach in die Psychokiste greifen und an den Futterneid, die Geldbörse oder liebgewonnene Rituale appellieren. 

Beispiel Rücksetzverbot.

Top 4:

Es ist geplant im Fischereigesetz zu verankern, dass zukünftig jeder gefangene Fisch, der nicht nach Maß oder Zeit geschont ist ( auch Kleinfisch, Rotaugen, Brassen), abzuschlagen. Das zurücksetzen maßiger Fische ist dann strikt verboten. 

Für uns hätte das zwei gravierende Auswirkungen:

1.) Da jeder nicht geschonte Fisch zu entnehmen ist, muss das Angeln nach erreichen der zulässigen Tagesfangmenge eingestellt werden, oder es ist eine Angelmethode zu wählen, die den Fang dieser Art(en) nach Möglichkeit ausschließt. 

2.) Da dadurch wesentlich mehr Fische entnommen werden als bisher, müssen wir auch mehr Besatz in die Gewässer einbringen. Daher ist eine spürbare Beitragserhöhung für die nahe Zukunft nicht auszuschließen. 

Wir wollen diskutieren und abstimmen, wie sich unser Verein in dieser Angelegenheit im Verband positioniert. 

Zugegeben ein plakatives Beispiel, aber man kann jedes Thema interessant oder uninteressant machen. Interessant ist allerdings auch etwas mehr Mühe.


----------



## Ralle 24 (3. August 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Stimmt vollkommen, unterschreib ich.

Doch die LmaA Einstellung gehört nicht in die Köpfe von Funktionären. Die *müssen* alles erdenkliche unternehmen, um ihre Mitgleider zu mobilisieren.

Es sei denn natürlich, die LmaA Einstellung der Mitglieder ist erwünscht. Und diesem Eindruck kann man sich kaum erwehren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. August 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Weder in Thüringen (worums hier im Thread ja geht) noch anderswo - leider..

Aber wie immer, wenn viel Kohle im Spiel ist, ist denen, welche die Kohle eigentlich für die Mitglieder und die Basis verwalten wollen, es immer nur recht, wenn nicht zu viel gefragt und mitbestimmt wird..

Siehe auch GbR....


----------



## thüringer (4. August 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Auf der anderen Seite soll man doch froh sein das sich noch Sportfreunde finden die diese Funktionen übernehmen. Im heutigen Zeitalter will doch kaum noch jemand Verantwortung übernehmen. Ich geh mal von mir aus, ich habe den Vorsitz im Verein übernommen weil mir der Verein am Herzen liegt und ich ihn weiter voran bringen möchte was mir und meinem Vorstand  bisher auch gelungen ist und so seh ich das auch bei anderen Vereinen. Wir sind alles ehrenamtliche Vorstände oder Vorsitzende die ihre Freizeit den Vereinen opfern, das da hin und wieder auch mal Fehler passieren is doch menschlich, aber dafür sind nun mal Mitgliederversammlungen da um Probleme zu diskutieren und so ist es auch egal ob beim VANT, TLAV oder AVFOT. Man sollte doch ehr die Arbeit der Vorstände würdigen als in den Dreck zu ziehen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. August 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*



> Man sollte doch ehr die Arbeit der Vorstände würdigen als in den Dreck zu ziehen.


Wenn sie gute Arbeit machen würden, würden sie auch gelobt werden.
Nur weil sie Funktionäre geworden sind, muss man sie nicht loben - erst wenn sie Positives für Angler machen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. August 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Hier noch die nachgefragten Infos zum Speicher Kromsdorf:


> *Wichtige Informationen
> zur aktuellen fischereilichen Nutzung
> des Speichers Kromsdorf*
> 
> ...


----------



## Interesierter (4. August 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Dafür zahlt der tlav jetzt ein vielfaches des bisherigen Pachtpreises zum Wohle seiner Mitglieder die dies ja bezahlen dürfen. Nur um anderen zu Schaden.  So macht man Pachtpreise kaputt zu Lasten aller Angler in Thüringen und förderlich für eine Einheit aller Angler ist das Verhalten auch nicht.  

Mich würde mal interessieren was die Geschäftstelle des tlav kostet im Jahr also mit Gehältern usw.? Vielleicht kannst du Thomas das auch mal rausfinden und hier veröffentlichen? Oder ist das geheim?


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. August 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*



			
				Interesierter schrieb:
			
		

> Dafür zahlt der tlav jetzt ein vielfaches des bisherigen Pachtpreises zum Wohle seiner Mitglieder die dies ja bezahlen dürfen.


Ich weiss weder was die Pacht vorher noch was sie jetzt kostet - mir ist aber jedenfalls keine signifikante Beitragserhöhung im TLAV bekannt, so dass ich da auch nicht von unverhältnismäßigen Summen ausgehen muss..



			
				Interesierter schrieb:
			
		

> Nur um anderen zu Schaden


Die GbR schadet sich augenscheinlich ja selber, da brauchts keinen anderen  dazu.



			
				Interesierter schrieb:
			
		

> Mich würde mal interessieren was die Geschäftstelle des tlav kostet im Jahr also mit Gehältern usw.?


Das ist alles ja einsehbar, denke ich, da das bei jeder JHV im Rechenschaftsbericht stehen müsste.

Und gab es nichtmal irgendwas mit dem Rechnungshof bei der Landesregierung wegen der Verbände und der Verteilung der Fischereiabgabe?

Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, hatten weder Afvot noch TLAV damit Probleme.......

Im Gegensatz zu den Geldflüssen und Kosten in der GbR sind normalerweise die Geldflüsse in einem Verein oder Verband zumindest einigermaßen grob nachvollziehbar. Bei einer GbR im Gegensatz zu einem Verein muss das ja nicht öffentlich gemacht werden und wird ja auch tunlichst vermieden.

Ich hatte ja mehrmals darauf hingewiesen, dass man selbstverständlich das Verbandsblatt für seine Angler abbestellen kann. 
Interessant wäre es dann aber zu wissen, was mit dem dann über gebliebenen Geld gemacht wird?
Oder ob die Angler das Geld dann zurückbekommen, das vorher für das Blatt zu zahlen war?
Und ob die überhaupt darüber informiert oder gefragt wurden wegen der Abbestellung?
Oder dass das Blatt abbestellt wurde und damit Geld über sein muss??

Oder dass man mal erfährt, welche zusätzlichen Kosten für Gründung und Betrieb der GbR  über die normalen Kosten für die eh schon existierenden Vereine notwendig waren und sind?
Da alles was die GbR macht auch die bereits bestehenden Vereine hätten machen können ohne zusätzliche Kosten (wie zigtausend andere Angelvereine auch) und als Vereine auch mit Transparenz der Geldflüsse?

Oder welcher Teil der Einnahmen bei der GbR auch wieder als Besatz ins Wasser geht, und welcher Besatz in welches Gewässer kommt??

Oder wieso die GbR Kosten mitträgt für die gemeinsame Fischerschule mit dem VANT, wobei die Einnahmen wohl alle bei den Referenten bleiben??


Oder, da Du augenscheinlich der GbR mehr als nur leicht verbunden bist:
Wer im Glashaus sitzt.............


----------



## Blauzahn (4. August 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*



Interesierter schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren was die Geschäftstelle des tlav kostet im Jahr also mit Gehältern usw.? Vielleicht kannst du Thomas das auch mal rausfinden und hier veröffentlichen? Oder ist das geheim?



Frag doch mal deinen Vorstand.
Zu jeder JHV sollte der MV ein Geschäftsbericht vorgelegt werden, bei welchem auch die Personalkosten offen gelegt werden. Diesem muß zur Entlastung des Vorstandes von der MV zugestimmt werden.
In der Regel bekommt diesen Geschäftsbericht (mit allen Zahlen !!) dein Vorstand zusammen mit dem Protokoll der Beschlußfassungen ausgehändigt.
#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. August 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Eben. 
Im Gegensatz zu einer GbR, wo ja nur die Gesellschafter informiert werden müssen.

Die Fragen dazu siehe oben...


----------



## cherrythemar (4. August 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

*Zitat Blauzahn:

In der Regel bekommt diesen Geschäftsbericht (mit allen Zahlen !!) dein Vorstand zusammen mit dem Protokoll der Beschlußfassungen ausgehändigt.*

In der Regel ist das so. Im VANT hat man diese Regel leider 2011 "vergessen". Außer einem etwas verwirrenden Auszug aus dem mündlichen Bericht der Schatzmeisterin, war im Protokoll der Mitgliederversammlung zu den Finanzen und der Vermögenslage nichts zu lesen.
Immerhin wurde das beruhigende Fazit gezogen:
_Der Verband steht auf einem guten finanziellen Fundament, mit dem die Aufgaben der kommenden Jahre gemeistert werden können._
Was immer das auch heißt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. August 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Ist das dann nicht anfechtbar?
Die ganze JHV?
Kann man da dann evtl. auch die Kassenprüfer haftbar machen?


----------



## ivo (4. August 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Also bei uns nennt man das Revision, schlicht Kassenprüfung. Und Kassenbericht + Revision werden zur JHV vorgestellt.


----------



## cherrythemar (4. August 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

*Zitat Thomas:

Ist das dann nicht anfechtbar?  Die ganze JHV?*

Natürlich, wir sind gerade mittendrin. Dazu kommen noch fehlende Beschlussfähigkeit der MV, keine Bekanntgabe der Beschlussanträge mit der Einladung zur MV und...
Nach 2 Monaten Wartezeit auf eine Entscheidung des Präsidenten und Versammlungsleiters auf unseren Einspruch zum Protokoll haben wir nun auf Empfehlung des Amtsgerichts Suhl (Vereinsregister) eine Feststellungsklage bei Gericht eingereicht.
Schade, dass es soweit kommen musste, aber anders gehts wohl nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. August 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Gut - mangelnde Information ist bei allen unseren Verbänden und Vereinen das Grundübel - wenn etwas, aus welchem Grund auch immer nicht offen dargelegt wird, muss man das bei so undemokratischen Verhalten eben dann leider wohl gerichtlich durchfechten-  ein Trauerspiel..


----------



## thüringer (4. August 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Aber mal zum Thema zurück zu kommen, es ist schon komisch das dieser sogenannte offe Brief zu dem Zeitpunkt kommt da die Gespräche zwischen den Verbänden wieder im laufen sind. Da hat doch wahrscheinlich jemand Interesse das ganze zu sabotieren. Ich werde auch mal einen offenen Brief schreiben, mal sehn was ich da für ne Welle lostrete lach.


----------



## cherrythemar (4. August 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

*Zitat Thüringer:

 es ist schon komisch das dieser sogenannte offe Brief zu dem Zeitpunkt kommt da die Gespräche zwischen den Verbänden wieder im laufen sind. Da hat doch wahrscheinlich jemand Interesse das ganze zu sabotieren.*

Lieber Thüringer,
wenn Du am Anfang aufgepasst hast, weißt Du ja von wem der Brief kam:
Es war die IG Großbrembach von Karols Gnaden.
Hoffentlich erkennst Du endlich, wer die Saboteure sind.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. August 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*



			
				thüringer schrieb:
			
		

> Aber mal zum Thema zurück zu kommen, es ist schon komisch das dieser sogenannte offe Brief zu dem Zeitpunkt kommt da die Gespräche zwischen den Verbänden wieder im laufen sind. Da hat doch wahrscheinlich jemand Interesse das ganze zu sabotieren



Der offene Brief kam von Herrn Müller, der für die gemeinsam betriebene Fischerschule von VANT und Großbrembach GbR die Öffentlichkeitsarbeit macht und nach seinen Angaben auch für VANT und GbR.

Ich hab vorher dreimal nachgefragt, ob das Schreiben von VANT und GbR autorisiert wäre, da es zuerst ohne Briefkopf kam, oder ob das ein persönliches Schreiben von Herrn Müller darstellen würde.

Dies wurde unter Zusendung eines offiziellen Briefkopfes dann von Herrn Müller bestätigt, dass sowohl Vorstand VANT wie GbR den offenen Brief so autorisiert hätten.

Nach Veröffentlichung der Antwort von Günter Markstein, Präsident DAV-Bund auf unsere  Nachfrage (siehe unten), in der er sich klar von den Diffamierungen im offenen Breif distanzierte und klarstellte, das sich das nicht mit der Politik des DAV decken würde, lies Herr Karol gegenüber Herrn Markstein erklären, dass er den Offenen Brief nicht autorisiert habe.

Also lügt hier klar entweder Herr Müller oder Herr Karol.

Die GbR hat bisher nicht dementiert, den Brief so autorisiert zu haben, wie vom Absender behauptet.

Und da der thüringer  hier ja zurück zum Thema will:
Ich habe Stellung zu Deinen Punkten genommen, Du dazu leider noch gar nichts geschrieben, daher hier nochmal:


			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Der TLAV in Thüringen ist einer der wenigen VDSF-Verbände, der tatsächlich auch gegen gesetzliche Restriktionen für Angler kämpft.
> 
> Wenn ich dagegen so einen hanebüchenen Unfug lese wie nachfolgend, ist nur wieder klar dass hier der "Schutz" wieder nur ausgespielt wird, um seinen Fischneid nicht zugeben zu müssen:
> 
> ...



Hier auch nochmal die Antwort von Günter Markstein, Präsident DAV-Bund und nachfolgend ein Schreiben von Herrn Bergner, Vizepräsident Afvot:


			
				Günter Markstein schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr geehrter Herr Finkbeiner,
> 
> Ihr E-Mail-Schreiben von 18. Juli 2011 haben wir erhalten und auch die unter dem im Schreiben angegebenen Weblink abrufbaren Informationen in Ihrem Internetforum zur Kenntnis genommen. Der Deutsche Anglerverband e.V. distanziert sich klar von den Diffamierungen in dem von Ihnen zitierten "Offenen Brief: Kooperationsbereitschaft VANT/IG Großbrembach - Da sind keine 'idelogischen Gräben'", die nicht der Politik des DAV entsprechen.
> 
> ...





			
				Karl Heinz „Kalle“ Bergner schrieb:
			
		

> Standpunkt eines langjährigen Vereinspräsidenten (seit 1976), Verbandsvizepräsidenten und Ausbilders der Thüringer Fischerschule (AFVOT)
> 
> Zuerst gestattet mir dem Thomas Finkbeiner und seinem Team für ihre offene Arbeitsweise zu danken. Hier bietet sich allen Anglern eine Plattform, ihre Meinungen darzustellen. Das dies natürlich auch von einigen genutzt wird, um auch allerhand Müll auszuschütten, liegt nun einmal in unserem demokratischen System begründet, in dem jeder eine freie Meinung haben darf.
> 
> ...


----------



## hagel21 (4. August 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Meine persönliche Meinung:

Alles nur Kindergarten !!!!

Löst alles auf und macht was ganz neues!!

Oder lass es so wie es ist!!!Buch zu!

Denn das ist schon seid längerer Zeit  nur noch peinlich 
was ihr euch alle leistet.

Hagel


----------



## Gunnar. (4. August 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Öhm....? *IHR*???.......... Wer soll sich angesprochen fühlen??


----------



## Blauzahn (4. August 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Öhm....? *IHR*???.......... Wer soll sich angesprochen fühlen??




Wird sich schon jemand melden :q:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. August 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*



			
				thüringer schrieb:
			
		

> Aber mal zum Thema zurück zu kommen, es ist schon komisch das dieser sogenannte offe Brief zu dem Zeitpunkt kommt da die Gespräche zwischen den Verbänden wieder im laufen sind. Da hat doch wahrscheinlich jemand Interesse das ganze zu sabotieren



Der offene Brief kam von Herrn Müller, der für die gemeinsam betriebene Fischerschule von VANT und Großbrembach GbR die Öffentlichkeitsarbeit macht und nach seinen Angaben auch für VANT und GbR.

Ich hab vorher dreimal nachgefragt, ob das Schreiben von VANT und GbR autorisiert wäre, da es zuerst ohne Briefkopf kam, oder ob das ein persönliches Schreiben von Herrn Müller darstellen würde.

Dies wurde unter Zusendung eines offiziellen Briefkopfes dann von Herrn Müller bestätigt, dass sowohl Vorstand VANT wie GbR den offenen Brief so autorisiert hätten.

Nach Veröffentlichung der Antwort von Günter Markstein, Präsident DAV-Bund auf unsere  Nachfrage (siehe unten), in der er sich klar von den Diffamierungen im offenen Breif distanzierte und klarstellte, das sich das nicht mit der Politik des DAV decken würde, lies Herr Karol gegenüber Herrn Markstein erklären, dass er den Offenen Brief nicht autorisiert habe.

Also lügt hier klar entweder Herr Müller oder Herr Karol.

Die GbR hat bisher nicht dementiert, den Brief so autorisiert zu haben, wie vom Absender behauptet.

Und da der thüringer  hier ja zurück zum Thema will:
Ich habe Stellung zu Deinen Punkten genommen, Du dazu leider noch gar nichts geschrieben, daher hier nochmal:


			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Der TLAV in Thüringen ist einer der wenigen VDSF-Verbände, der tatsächlich auch gegen gesetzliche Restriktionen für Angler kämpft.
> 
> Wenn ich dagegen so einen hanebüchenen Unfug lese wie nachfolgend, ist nur wieder klar dass hier der "Schutz" wieder nur ausgespielt wird, um seinen Fischneid nicht zugeben zu müssen:
> 
> ...



Hier auch nochmal die Antwort von Günter Markstein, Präsident DAV-Bund und nachfolgend ein Schreiben von Herrn Bergner, Vizepräsident Afvot:


			
				Günter Markstein schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr geehrter Herr Finkbeiner,
> 
> Ihr E-Mail-Schreiben von 18. Juli 2011 haben wir erhalten und auch die unter dem im Schreiben angegebenen Weblink abrufbaren Informationen in Ihrem Internetforum zur Kenntnis genommen. Der Deutsche Anglerverband e.V. distanziert sich klar von den Diffamierungen in dem von Ihnen zitierten "Offenen Brief: Kooperationsbereitschaft VANT/IG Großbrembach - Da sind keine 'idelogischen Gräben'", die nicht der Politik des DAV entsprechen.
> 
> ...





			
				Karl Heinz „Kalle“ Bergner schrieb:
			
		

> Standpunkt eines langjährigen Vereinspräsidenten (seit 1976), Verbandsvizepräsidenten und Ausbilders der Thüringer Fischerschule (AFVOT)
> 
> Zuerst gestattet mir dem Thomas Finkbeiner und seinem Team für ihre offene Arbeitsweise zu danken. Hier bietet sich allen Anglern eine Plattform, ihre Meinungen darzustellen. Das dies natürlich auch von einigen genutzt wird, um auch allerhand Müll auszuschütten, liegt nun einmal in unserem demokratischen System begründet, in dem jeder eine freie Meinung haben darf.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tomasz (5. August 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Da mir weder die Zeit bleibt ewig lange Texte, Antworten und Widerantworten zu lesen oder vielleicht auch die Geduld fehlt, eine kurze Frage.
Sind die beiden Posts identisch und wenn nicht, gibt es einem der Posts neue Erkenntnise, die man wissen sollte:g.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3408943&postcount=258

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3409026&postcount=262

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. August 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*



> Sind die beiden Posts identisch und wenn nicht, gibt es einem der Posts neue Erkenntnise, die man wissen sollte


Nein, aber da sich gewisse Diskutanten immer wieder darum drücken - Verbands- bzw. Funktionärstypisch lieber verschleiern, tarnen und täuschen - die klar gestellten Fragen zu beantworten und immer lieber immer wieder neue Baustellen aufmachen, um von den eigentlichen Fakten abzulenken, ist es wichtig, diese (leider!!!) immer wieder mal zu bringen, um die Grundsatzfragen im Gedächtnis zu behalten..


----------



## Lucius (5. August 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Mann oh Mann...#q;+#c:c

Ich war ein Jahr lang in einem Angelverein dessen Vorstand 70% der Zeit im Vereinsheim Skat geklopft hat und die restlichen 30% jeweils nach dem Frühjahrs,- und Herbstbesatz mit Forellen auch mal am See zu sehen war....., um ihren "Anteil" am Besatz auch ja zu sichern......so war mein Eindruck...

Die 1.Vorsitzende angelte überhaupt nicht und ihr Umgang mit mir mir war, gelinde gesagt "Fragwürdig" ...( bin optisch vielleicht nicht ganz der Durchschnittsangler, an meinem Verhalten am Wasser lag es bestimmt nicht)...

Mein Resümee war damals, auch unter Einbezugnahme der Darstellung eines Angelkollegen, der in einem der größten Vereine meiner Gegend ist, das in Vereinen generell eine hohe Anzahl an Profilneurotikern ihre Neurosen ausleben.
Dieses gerne rechtfertigen durch ein hohes Maß an Einsatz der von ihnen für den Verein erbracht wird (wobei manche auch Meister sind im Eindruck erwecken ,als ob..)  um somit andere, die an ihrem Verhalten Kritik üben könnten dann mit Verweis auf angeblich geleistetes, ob von anderen so gewollt oder auch nicht,  ganz schnell aushebeln zu können....

Erinnerte mich irgendwie an die Kirche, die durch die Nähe zu Kindern ,ungewollt Möglichkeiten für Pädophile bietet und somit ein beliebter Tummelplatz für diese darstellt.

Ein harter Vergleich, aber Ich habe mir diesen Thread ( so anstrengend es auch war) nun fast kpl. durchgelesen und sehe mich , wenn Ich diesen (man Verzeihe mir den Ausdruck) Scheiß lese, in dieser Meinung und in meiner Abneigung Vereinen gegenüber bestätigt....

Wohlgemerkt, meine subjektive Meinung!

Aber! 

Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel, es gibt bestimmt auch Vereine, in denen der Umgang untereinander und auch mit anderen Vereinen und Verbänden mit einer gewissen sozialen Kompetenz betrieben werden, soziale Kompetenz kann man aber mit absoluter Bestimmtheit den Herren Protagonisten dieser Molier´schen Schmierenkomödie absprechen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. August 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*



> Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel, es gibt bestimmt auch Vereine, in denen der Umgang untereinander und auch mit anderen Vereinen und Verbänden mit einer gewissen sozialen Kompetenz betrieben werden,


Das sollte man, bei aller berchtigten Kritik, nie vergessen...



> soziale Kompetenz kann man aber mit absoluter Bestimmtheit den Herren Protagonisten dieser Molier´schen Schmierenkomödie absprechen!


Darüber kann mit Sicherheit zumindest diskutieren..


----------



## Lucius (5. August 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das sollte man, bei aller berchtigten Kritik, nie vergessen...
> 
> 
> Darüber kann mit Sicherheit zumindest diskutieren..




..finde ich persönlich indiskutabel, allein diese hickhack mit dem offenen Brief,der einmal autorisiert wurde und dann will´s doch keiner gewesen sein....da ist meine 5 jährige Tochter "sozial kompetenter".....;-)


----------



## Big Man (5. August 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*



Interesierter schrieb:


> Dafür zahlt der tlav jetzt ein vielfaches des bisherigen Pachtpreises zum Wohle seiner Mitglieder die dies ja bezahlen dürfen. Nur um anderen zu Schaden.  So macht man Pachtpreise kaputt zu Lasten aller Angler in Thüringen und förderlich für eine Einheit aller Angler ist das Verhalten auch nicht.
> 
> Mich würde mal interessieren was die Geschäftstelle des tlav kostet im Jahr also mit Gehältern usw.? Vielleicht kannst du Thomas das auch mal rausfinden und hier veröffentlichen? Oder ist das geheim?



Hallo Interesierter,

lass doch deine Stichelein einfach sein. Egal wieviel der Geschäftsführer bekommt, dich hat es nicht interesiert als du mit der IG zum TLAV gehört hast, warum dann jetzt?

Der TLAV verlangt solange in im Vorstand meines Vereins arbeite 80,- Euro für die Verbundkarte. Damals für 34 oder 36 Gewässer mitlerweile sind es 60 Gewässer und Trotzdem der selbe Preis.

Du hast mir mal vor einiger Zeit erklären wollen warum es nötig war die IG als GBR umzuwandeln, warum machst du es nicht nocheinmal hier, dann wären sicher ein paar Fragen von Thomas schon geklärt.

Damit es keine Missverständnisser gibt ja unser Verein ist Mitglied im TLAV und auch Ich bin nicht immer einer Meinung mit allem was da läuft, gerade mit der Informationspolitik.
Denn ich finde es Mist, das ich über das Board mehr erfahre als über die Geschäftsstelle, aber darüber habe ich auch schon mit Andre Pleikies gesprochen.

Achso noch ein Hinweis der Wechsel des TLAV zum Bundes DAV hat 2 Gründe. Erstens damit den Fusionsgegnern in Thüringen ein Argument in Ihrer Diskussion fehlt, Das der VDSF Thüringen (TLAV) de DAV (VANT) frisst. Denn wenn alle 3 Dachverbände im DAV sind ist es eine Fusion und kein gefressen werden.
Der 2. Grund hängt meiner Vermutung nach mit der Politik des Hernn Mohnert zusammmen.

Sicher ist auch, dass die Politik in Thüringen Druck gemacht hat und mit einer Sperre der Förderung aus den Fischereiabgaben gedroht hat. (So habe ich es verstanden und falls ich es flsch wiedergegeben habe Entschuldigung und verbessert micht bitte)

Zur Geschäftsstelle, ich persönlich bin sogar dafür noch jemanden einzustellen, denn wenn wir wollen das dort ordentlich gearbeitet wird dann kostet das Geld und das wäre ich auch bereit zu zahlen.
Ob meine Mitglieder alle die selbe Meinung haben weiß ich nicht aber ich würde meinen Standpunkt erklären und die Mehrheit entscheiden lassen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. August 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*



> Denn ich finde es Mist, das ich über das Board mehr erfahre als über die Geschäftsstelle,


Wir nehmen unseren Job eben ernst.......................

Würde das auch nur ein nennenswerter Teil der Funktionäre (egal welchen Verbandes) auch tun, hättens wir wesentlich leichter...


----------



## goepfi74 (5. August 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

ach der herr @interesierter #hdas du wieder so ein scheiß von dir gibst war ja klar :q .
vieleicht vergleichst du auch mal die mitgliederzahlen des tlav mit dem der ig -großbrembach da liegt es doch auch auf der hand das der tlav dort bedeutent mehr geld durch beiträge einspielt als die ig . und zur info in der ig habe ich einen jahresbeitrag von 85 euro bezahlt jetzt im tlav bezahle ich nicht mehr wie diese , habe aber bedeutend mehr angelgewässer zur auswahl :m als früher bei euch und besser besetzt sind sie auch noch .
du kannst doch auch mal hier schreiben was so die herren A.E. und H.K. sich für gehälter geben bzw. wo bei euch so manches geld versackt !!! und wie big-man schon schreibt als du mit deinem verein noch dem tlav mit angehörtest da haben dich solche sachen nicht interesiert was unser boss so verdient . ich glaube euch gehen langsam einfach nur die argumente aus . und da rühmst du dich noch das du ein studierter bist :q:q:q .


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. August 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Man kann eine Person immer verarxxxen
Man kann viele Personen eine Zeitlang veraxxxen.
Aber alle immer zu verarxxxen, klappt eben nicht.......


----------



## Big Man (8. August 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

So eine Aussage muss ich relativieren.
Die Info über Kromsdorf ist offiziell am 04.08. vom TLAV an die Vorsitzenden raus und bei mir am 06.08. eingetroffen. Habe meine Leute am 05.08 per Mail informiert.
Naja das Netz ist halt schneller als die Post.


----------



## thüringer (10. August 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Zur info an thomas 9904 es gab bereits weitere Treffen mit den einzelnen Verbänden wo auch Vorschläge und die Bereitschaft zur Zusammenarbeit der Verbände getroffen worden, genau Details bekomme ich auch erst. 
also abwarten und Tee trinken


----------



## cherrythemar (2. September 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

*Pressemitteilung des VANT vom 29.8.2011*

*Angler brauchen mehr Zeit*
Vorsitzende von 50 Thüringer Anglervereinen haben nach Angaben in Goldisthal eine vorschnellen Fusion der drei im Freistaat bestehenden Anglerverbände abgelehnt.

Herr vergib ihnen, denn sie wissen nicht was sie tun oder weiter mit Volldampf gegen den Wind.

*Gemeinsame Pressemitteilung des TLAV und des AFVOT vom 31.8.2011*

*224 Anglervereine aus allen Teilen Thüringens bekennen sich 
zur Einheit der Thüringer Anglerschaft*

Der Thüringer Landesangelfischereiverband e.V. (TLAV) und der Angelfischereiverband Ostthüringen e.V. (AFVOT) werden, entsprechend ihrer Mitgliederbeschlüsse, am 
20. Oktober 2012 in Meuselwitz zu einem einheitlichen Verband mit dann über 15.000 Mitgliedern fusionieren. Damit wird auch die wichtigste Zielstellung in der Satzung der Interessengemeinschaft „Thüringer Fischerei“, in welcher neben dem Berufsfischereiverband alle drei Thüringer Anglerverbände Mitglied sind, umgesetzt. 
Die aktuellen Entwicklungen in der Angelfischerei machen deutlich, dass der durch den TLAV/ AFVOT und ihre Vereine beschrittene Weg richtig, ja zukunftsweisend ist. Vertrauensvolle Zusammenarbeit, ehrliche Argumentation und beharrliches Wollen setzt sich letztendlich durch, auch in der heutigen Zeit. 
Der so dringend notwendige Vereinigungsprozess wird auch in Thüringen, wie die mit dem Angelfischereiverband Ostthüringen e.V. beschlossene Fusion zeigt, auf Dauer nicht aufzuhalten sein. Dies werden auch die Personen, welche aktuell den Vereinigungsprozess der Thüringer Angler durch das bewusste Ignorieren von aktuellen Entwicklungen, einer gezielt falschen Informationspolitik und unsachlichen Kampagnen verhindern wollen, nicht aufhalten können.

Letztendlich hat nur ein geeinter Thüringer Anglerverband die Chance, die zukünftigen Herausforderungen erfolgreich zu meistern, das Angeln für seine Mitglieder zu erhalten und die Fischereipolitik aktiv mitzugestalten. 

Petri Heil

Dietrich Roese					Hans-Erhard Schiller
Präsident TLAV					Präsident AFVOT

Die einen warten ab und trinken Tee, andere tun was für die Einheit der Thüringer Angler


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. September 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Guckst Du:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=225372


----------



## Interesierter (7. September 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Und andere gehen zum Sommerfest und garnicht erst hin: 


http://www.anglertreff-thueringen.de/pdf/asvthemar.pdf

Sehr geehrter Herr Kirsch, sind Sie wirklich Angestellter des TLAV e.V.? Eine Sachverhaltsaufklärung wäre wohl mal angezeigt an dieser Stelle. ;+


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. September 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Warum lenkst Du immer wieder ab?
Gehörst wohl zu dem Verein?
Hier gibts was zu lesen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=225629


----------



## Interesierter (8. September 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Wer lenkt von was ab?  Die Rolle, die Hr. Kirsch spielt, sollte wohl mal klar durch Ihn hier dargelegt werden? 

Im übrigen sollten Sie mal Ihren Ton überdenken, danke!


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. September 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Es geht hier aber nicht um Herrn Kirsch, sondern zuerst um, die unhaltbaren Zustände um VANT und der ominösen GR - auch wenn, was man auch in obigem Link sieht, gerade seitens VANT und GBR am liebsten mit persönlichen Diffamierungen gearbeitet wird, uum vom eigenen Versagen abzulenken...


----------



## Interesierter (8. September 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Ich will trotzdem wissen, ob Hr. Kirsch für den TLAV e.V. arbeitet oder nicht und lenken Sie da bitte nicht vom Thema ab.  Dann erklären sich für viele Leser und mich seine Aussagen hier. 

Sie sind im übrigen garnicht angesprochen und gefragt, ich verstehe nicht, warum Sie darauf antworten müssen? #c


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. September 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

ooch, bei uns im Forum ist es üblich, dass jeder mitdiskutieren darf - das ist anders als bei VANT und GBR...

Im übrigen ist man im Forum auch allgemein per "Du"....

Und bei Herrn Kirsch weiss man wenigstens, um wen es sich handelt, während Du das hier anonym machst, obowhl klar ist, dass Du interne Kenntnisse haben musst.

Und damit auch in diesem Thüringer Thread alles zu lesen ist, hier auch der Text der oben verlinkten Stellungnahnme...



> *Einige Klarstellungen und notwendige Anmerkungen zum Beitrag der „ Angelvereine IG Grossbrembach G.b.R." mit dem Titel „Verloren gegangene Dreieinigkeit".​*
> Anmerkungen zum Titel:
> Bereits im Titel ist eine völlig falsche Ausgangslage enthalten. Der Verfasser beklagt die „Verloren gegangene Dreieinigkeit". Dazu diese Klarstellung: In den 21 Jahren der Entwicklung nach der Einheit Deutschlands gab es in Thüringen zwischen den drei Angler-Regionalverbänden leider zu keiner Zeit eine „Dreieinigkeit", d.h., respektvolle, vertrauensvolle, konstruktive Zusammenarbeit (aus welchen Gründen auch immer).
> Also: Was es nicht gab oder gibt, kann auch nicht verloren gehen. Das ist doch die ganz simple Logik. Mit diesem für den Verfasser peinlichen Denkfehler kann der kritische Leser bereits über das Pamphlet (anders kann der Beitrag nicht bezeichnet werden) urteilen.
> ...


----------



## cherrythemar (8. September 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Erst mal Glückwunsch an Siegi zu seiner hervorragenden Stellungnahme. Dem ist eigentlich nichts weiter hinzuzufügen außer dass es wahrscheinlich wieder viel zu wenige lesen werden.
Was die Verhältnisse im VANT anbelangt, habe ich den Eindruck, dass Herr Karol und seine Getreuen auch nach 21 Jahren noch nicht in der Demokratie angekommen sind.
Die demokratisch gewählte Bundesregierung und jede Regierung eines demokratischen Staates sieht sich tagtäglich mit Kritik an ihrer Politik oberhalb und unterhalb der Gürtlellinie konfrontiert. Sie muss sich damit auseinandersetzen und kann die Kritiker nicht ausweisen oder einsperren. 
Günter Markstein sagte dazu in der Antrittsrede nach seiner Wahl am 13.03.2009:
Zitat:
"_Ich bin der Auffassung, dass dort, wo immer Einstimmigkeit herrscht, etwas nicht stimmt. Entweder haben wir dann nur „Ja“sager ohne eigene Meinung, die auch zu falschen Entscheidungen Ja sagen oder es wird Druck ausgeübt. Dann hätten wir eine Diktatur.
Widerspruch ist ausdrücklich erwünscht. Nur so finden wir nach gründlicher Diskussion die Lösung, die im Interesse aller Angler liegt._"
Dass Herr Karol, als Teilnehmer dieser Wahlversammlung diese Worte verstanden hat kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Wie sonst ist ein Antrag in seiner Veranstaltung am 27.08.2011 zu verstehen, einen kritischen Verein und seinen 1. Vorstand mit Auschluss aus dem Verband zu bedrohen?
Dass darüber auch noch Nichtmitglieder des Verbandes zur Abstimmung aufgefordert werden, ist der Gipfel der Dreistigkeit.
Dass der ASV Themar keinen Vertreter zu dieser Veranstaltung entsandt hatte, wurde zuvor schriftlich ausführlich und nachvollziehbar begründet. Nicht mitgeteilt wurde den Teilnehmern der schriftliche Standpunkt des Vereinsvorstandes zu den Themen dieser Beratung. Ich möchte ihn deshalb hier zur Kenntnis aller *Interessierten* veröffentlichen:

Sehr geehrter Herr Karol, 

auf meine Mail vom 14.08.2011 habe ich bisher keine weitere Antwort von Ihnen erhalten.
Es hat dazu jedoch ein persönliches Telefongespräch am 15.08.2011 mit Herrn Gunzenheimer gegeben.
Ihm wurden von mir nochmals die Gründe für unser Fernbleiben von der Veranstaltung am 27.08.2011 ausführlich dargelegt.
Übereinstimmung zwischen ihm und mir gab es darin, die bisher immer noch anstehenden Fragen und Probleme mit unserem Verein, wie auch in der MV vom 09.04.2011 mit Antrag Nr. 16 vorgeschlagen, zunächst vor Ort in Themar zu klären.
Da es sich bei der Beratung am 27.08.2011 um einen Erfahrungsaustausch handelt, halten wir es nicht für zielführend, die Probleme eines einzelnen Mitgliedes in einem Kreis zu besprechen, dem diese zum Großteil nicht bekannt sind.
Letztlich haben sich eine Reihe dieser Probleme durch Ihr Nicht- Handeln erweitert und verschärft, deshalb nochmals unser Vorschlag, zunächst die Liste der offenen Probleme dort zu klären, wo sie hingehören. 
In welchem Zusammenhang dazu der Termin des Deutschen Fischereitages stehen soll, erschließt sich uns nicht, zumal Sie an einer schnellen Lösung dieser Fragen und Probleme bis dto. kein Interesse erkennen ließen.
Verwunderung löste der letzte Satz Ihres Schreibens vom 14.08.2011 beim Vorstand unseres Vereins aus: 
*Zitat:
"Sollten Sie, wie schon zur Mitgliederversammlung am 09.04.2011 Ihre demokratischen Rechte wieder nicht wahrnehmen, erschöpft sich unsere Diskussionsbereitschaft."*
Bisher hatten wir noch nicht einmal den Eindruck, dass Ihrerseits überhaupt Diskussionsbereitschaft vorhanden ist. Also sollten wir vielleicht erst mal damit beginnen, statt von Erschöpfung zu reden.
Erschöpft hat sich allerdings bald unsere Geduld, auf die Klärung von Fragen und Problemen zu warten, die Sie unter Verletzung Ihrer demokratischen Pflichten bisher ignorieren.
Wir bitten Sie darüber hinaus zu beachten, dass die Mitgliedschaft im VANT freiwillig ist. 
Vorladungen und Weisungen können Sie nach der Satzung und Geschäftsordnung des VANT Ihren Präsidiumsmitgliedern erteilen, nicht jedoch einem ordentlichen Mitglied des Verbandes.
Zum Erfahrungsaustausch am 27.08.2011 bitten wir Sie, den Teilnehmern mitzuteilen, dass es unsererseits keine Zustimmung zum Positionspapier des VANT v. 27.06.2011 (Anlage zur Einladung) gibt. 
Sie sind aufgrund der fehlenden Zustimmung zu den Beschlüssen der MV vom 09.04.2011 durch die Mehrheit der Delegierten der Mitgliedsvereine nicht legitimiert, im Namen des VANT ein solches Positionspapier öffentlich zu verbreiten. 
Weder im eigenen Verband noch bei der gesamten Thüringer Anglerschaft finden Ihre Vorschläge und Standpunkte mehrheitliche Zustimmung. Warum sollte Sie dann Herr Minister Reinholz, wie in Ihrem Brief gefordert, bei der Umsetzung Ihrer gegen die Mehrheit der Thüringer Angler gerichteten Vorschläge unterstützen? Das wäre in höchstem Maße undemokratisch und im Übrigen auch nicht Aufgabe des TMLFUN als oberste Fischereibehörde.
Unsere Unterstützung findet dagegen der offene Brief des Präsidenten des AFVOT an die Thüringer DAV- Vereine. 
Zum zweiten Thema des Erfahrungsaustauschs, nennen wir es "Schlammschlacht in Thüringen- ein seltsamer offener Brief", sollten Sie nicht Ursache mit Wirkung verwechseln. Am treffendsten hat es im Anglerboard "thüringer" (Deckname für den Vorsitzenden unseres Vereins aus Königsee) auf den Punkt gebracht:
Zitat von "thüringer":
Aber mal zum Thema zurück zu kommen, es ist schon komisch das dieser sogenannte offene Brief zu dem Zeitpunkt kommt da die Gespräche zwischen den Verbänden wieder im laufen sind. Da hat doch wahrscheinlich jemand Interesse das ganze zu sabotieren. 
(s. auch http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=221656&page=26)
Das meinen wir auch. Deshalb schlagen wir der Versammlung am 27.08.2011 vor, dem Präsidium den Auftrag zur sofortigen Auflösung der Kooperationsvereinbarung mit der IG Großbrembach zu erteilen. Mit zwei offenen Briefen hat die "Kooperationsgemeinschaft" öffentlich und in der Manier kalter Krieger provoziert, gelogen und verleumdet. Sie hat damit zu vielen berechtigten Reaktionen im Internet herausgefordert und einen wesentlich Anteil am gegenwärtigen Glaubwürdigkeitsverlust unseres Verbandes in der Öffentlichkeit beigetragen. Bis heute ist uns nicht klar, welche Haltung Sie als Präsident oder die übrigen Mitglieder der Führung unseres Verbandes zu diesen Briefen haben. Ihr nachträgliches Dementi, nichts vom Inhalt dieser Briefe gewusst zu haben, klingt wenig überzeugend noch ist es eine Distanzierung von Inhalt und Form dieser Briefe. Immerhin hat sich der DAV-Präsident da etwas klarer geäußert und sich sogar noch für Sie entschuldigt.
Ihre persönliche Entschuldigung haben wir bisher vermisst aber vielleicht haben Sie dazu auch gar keinen Grund.
Ich bitte Sie, den Teilnehmern des Erfahrungsaustauschs am 27.08.2011 unsere schriftliche Meinungsäußerung zu übermitteln und erinnere Sie nochmals an unseren und den Vorschlag Herrn Reimers für ein persönliches Gespräch in Themar.
Sollten Sie dazu anderer Auffassung sein, behalten wir uns vor, die Mitgliedsvereine unseres Verbandes in einem sicher umfänglicheren offenen Brief mit unserer Meinung zu den Themen der Beratung zu informieren.

Andreas Kirsch
1.Vorstand
ASV Themar 1959 e.V.

Im Protokoll der Versammlung in Goldisthal http://anglertreff-thueringen.de/pdf/prot2708.pdf war davon jedenfalls nichts zu lesen.
Lesen kann man dort allerdings, wie sich die Anwesenden zur Einheit der Thüringer Anglerschaft positionieren. Nachdem das Schreckgespenst einer Fusion in den schwärzesten Farben dort ,wie auch schon oft genug zuvor, an die Wand gemalt wurde, war das Ergebnis klar.
Soviel zu Glasnost und Demokratie nach dem Verständnis der Führung des VANT.


----------



## Ohne Vorurteile (8. September 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Habe gerade im Internet gefunden :vik:

...................................................
Ein funktionierendes Netzwerk, das die Entscheidungen des Vorstands unterstützt und mitträgt, ist in Ordnung und sogar notwendig, um die Position einer Führungsmannschaft zu stärken. Problematisch wird es, wenn bestimmte Gruppierungen sich gedanklich immer wieder mehr im Kreis drehen und neue Ideen von außen nicht mehr hereinlassen.

Entweder bedeutet das für den Verein über kurz oder lang das Aus. 
Oder es bildet sich eine machtvolle Gegenbewegung, die das "Regime stürzt". 

Das können Sie dagegen unternehmen: 
* Bleiben Sie offen für neue Ideen.
* Laden Sie z.B. regelmäßig Ihre Jugendvertreter zu den Vorstandssitzungen ein. 
* Bewahren Sie sich Ihren Gründungsgeist, der immer wieder nach einer neuen Herausforderung verlangt. So laufen Sie nicht Gefahr, in lähmender Selbstzufriedenheit zu ersticken. 
* Blocken Sie Querdenker nicht gleich ab, weil sie unbequem sind. Nehmen Sie sie ernst und lassen Sie sich von ihren Gedanken inspirieren. 
* Hüten Sie sich vor lauter Ja-Sagern in Ihrer Umgebung. Vordergründig stützen Sie Ihre Machtposition. Langfristig bringen sie Sie zu Fall, weil Ihre Position nach und nach schwächer wird. 
* Begegnen Sie Ihren Kritikern positiv. Bitten Sie um konstruktive Kritik. Zum einen nehmen Sie den Kritikern damit den Wind aus den Segeln, zum anderen demonstrieren Sie Offenheit und beweisen Größe. Und damit stärken Sie Ihre Position. 
...................................................

#q


----------



## Ralle 24 (8. September 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Sehr schönes Startposting.

Willkommen im Board.#h


----------



## cherrythemar (9. September 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Noch ein Nachtrag für den Herrn *Intres(s)sierter* und alle anderen Interessierten:
Hier findet Ihr die Antwort unseres Vorstandes auf den von Herrn Karol angedrohten Ausschluss unseres Vereins aus dem VANT: 
http://www.asv-themar.de/aktuelles.htm
Vielleicht findet der Herr *Interes(s)ierter* dort auch die Antwort auf seine drängenden Fragen.


----------



## ivo (9. September 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Da gehts ja gut zur Sache. Warum wechselt ihr nicht gleich in den anderen Verband? Spart viel Ärger...


----------



## Honeyball (9. September 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Genau das wollen die Schergen des VANT doch erreichen.

Wenn die Kritiker erstmal mundtot sind, sind die Abnicker wieder einfach (in die Irre) zu führen (um nicht verarxxxen zu sagen).:m


Und die Art und Weise, wie diese ominöse IG GbR. ihre Pfründe verteidigt und wie einzelne Vereinsvertreter aus Vereinen, die diese IG unterstützen, diese -drücken wir es mal sehr diplomatisch aus- sehr eigenwillige Interpretation der Fakten seitens VANT-Führung und IG  hier im AB unter dem Deckmantel scheinbarer Anonymität zu rechtfertigen versuchen, spricht einfach Bände.
Wer nichts zu verbergen hat, scheut weder das offene Wort noch die offene namentliche Stellungnahme! :m


----------



## Big Man (9. September 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Außerdem würde man dann noch behaupten können, das der TLAV jetzt auch noch Vereine abwirbt.
Nun auch mal eine Frage an dich Interessierter, warum hat denn eure IG das Jugendlager des TLAV wegen Wettkampfangeln angezeigt?
Weil Jugendliche für ihre Fangerfolge zu Würdige das selbe ist wie Startplätze ausloten und Meistertitel zu verteilen.

Wenn ihr auf diesen Weg Vertrauen schaffen wollt seid ihr sicher auf dem Holzweg.
Wenn ihr weniger gegen ander Angler arbeiten würdet dann hätten wir alle mehr Zeit für das Angeln unser aller gemeinsames Interesse.

Wenn Du solche Fragen hast dann schreib doch eine PM und dir wird geantwortet.

Für mich sieht es so aus als ob du damit ein "Schlimmes Geheimnis" vom TLAV aufdecken wolltest. Leider hat der Sportfreund aus Themar sein Geheimnis schon jedem im Internet bekannt gegeben und mit offenen Karten gespielt.

Denk doch mal nach wenn der TLAV angst vor Euch hatte weil Ihr zu Groß gewurden seit warum will er dann mit dem "Größeren" AVOT zusammenarbeiten und vieleicht sogar zum DAV wechseln und dann auch noch die Gewässerstruckturen des Partner anerkennen.

Ich bin mir ganz Sicher dass auf beiden Seiten Fehler gemacht wurden aber man muss auch mal dazu stehen und daraus lehrnen. 
Wenn ihr mit dem TLAV zusammenarbeiten wollt ist es OK und vollkommen legitim aber lasst doch andere Ihre Arbeit machen ohne Sie schlecht zu machen.

Wenn wir soweit sind das wir uns als Angler gegenseitig Anzeigen, aus welchem Grund auch immer (Außer richtigen rechtlichen Verstößen) dann brauchen wir keine PETA und Co. um unser Hobby zu vermießen, dann schaffen wir das selber.

Kann sowas im Interesse von Anglern sein?

jetzt wieder zurück zum Thema


----------



## gründler (9. September 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*



Big Man schrieb:


> Nun auch mal eine Frage an dich Interessierter, warum hat denn eure IG das Jugendlager des TLAV wegen Wettkampfangeln angezeigt?
> Weil Jugendliche für ihre Fangerfolge zu Würdige das selbe ist wie Startplätze ausloten und Meistertitel zu verteilen.


 

Das nennt man aktive Jugendarbeit.

Traurig die kleinen freuen sich wenn sie mal ne Angel gewinnen ne Rolle...etc.

Und irgendwelche Gutmenschen müssen dann noch Jugendlichen in die Karre fahren,scheint so als wollte man hier lieber das sie in der Stadt sitzen und krumme dinger drehen.Vorallem haben wir auch soviel Nachwuchs das wir und die letztzen paar auch noch vergraulen müssen.

Traurig einfach nur traurig was aus Angeln in De.wird,aber ein Starken gemeinsamen Verband gründen wollen wegen Europa und bla bla....

Europa lacht über die dummen Deutschen mehr aber auch net.

|wavey:


----------



## Ohne Vorurteile (9. September 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

:k BIG MEN 

"Wenn einem die Haare ausgehen, freut man sich über jede Perücke"


und der Frisuer ist Arbeitslos - das soll der Weg zum Erfolg sein #6

Es sind bereits Zeiten angekommem, wo man kann mit Netzen Fischen/Jagen/Angeln, Hauptsache, es heisst es nicht "Wettkampf" sondern "Hege" 

Wo kein Kläger, kein Beklagte

Wenn man sucht, dann findet alles, sogar Schlüpfer seiner eigener Frau/Man bei dem Nachbarn/in ::m 

Congratulation Schwägerinen und Schwager :vik:


----------



## nasengnuf (9. September 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*



Interesierter schrieb:


> Wer lenkt von was ab? Die Rolle, die Hr. Kirsch spielt, sollte wohl mal klar durch Ihn hier dargelegt werden?
> 
> Im übrigen sollten Sie mal Ihren Ton überdenken, danke!


 
 Sorry, bin hier in diesem Thread von Beginn an als "stiller Leser" dabei und halte mich mit Fragen und allg. Postings zurück..., aber mein Sohnemann, (der Grund für Funkstille im Board),hat mit 4 Jahren etwas mehr Anstand, Feingefühl & Ausrucksweise als Sie !"
(Ich verzichte mal bewusst auf Smileys, sonst wäre ich hier wohl raus...) ENDE 

mfg aus Potsdam

mario


----------



## Big Man (11. September 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Zur Ergänzung die Anzeige ist von der Staatsanwaltschaft eingestellt wurden.
Hatte ich vergessen zu erwähnen. Sorry


----------



## gründler (11. September 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*



Big Man schrieb:


> Zur Ergänzung die Anzeige ist von der Staatsanwaltschaft eingestellt wurden.
> Hatte ich vergessen zu erwähnen. Sorry


 
Wenn auch (gut so) aber traurig genug das die eigenen reihen Jugendliche Angler (Unser Nachwuchs) vor die Karre spannen,bezw.in die Karre fahren.

Armutszeugniß für die ganzer Anglerschaft is dat,mehr aber auch net. 


Wird echt Zeit das die Betonköppe in unseren reihen verschwinden,wie auch immer das geschieht hauptsache weg.


lg


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (11. September 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Arm ist das schon. 
Es deckt sich aber mit den "Erlebnissen" die Ralle in den 80'ern machen musste. Ist halt gute alte VDSF Schule.#d


----------



## gründler (11. September 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Du meinst Deckt 


Ich glaube hier gibt es einige die diese Zeiten erlebt haben(inkl.mir),umso trauriger das immer noch so wenige Eier in der Hose haben diesen ganzen Wahnsinn Stirn zu bieten.

Bis auf ein paar Redaktions Leute und ne Handvoll Angler hier im Ab,und ne andere Handvoll draussen in der großen Deutschen Welt sehe ich nicht viel was sich zum guten wendet.

Eher sehe ich das Angeln in zukunft unter Verbot steht.

Guckt man mal Werbung im TV...etc. fällt auf das immer mehr Tierschutz Naturschutz und co.die leute ködert überflutet ..etc.auf lange sicht gesehen mit den jetzigen Leuten da oben sehe ich für uns Schwarz.

|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. September 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*



> Bis auf ein paar Redaktions Leute und ne Handvoll Angler hier im Ab,und ne andere Handvoll draussen in der großen Deutschen Welt sehe ich nicht viel was sich zum guten wendet.


Danke für das Lob an uns - aber leider hast Du wohl recht....


----------



## cherrythemar (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Vielleicht wachen einige wieder auf, wenn Sie das Nachfolgende lesen:

_*Zitat von Flunder-Fred: der vant sollte jedenfalls seine Satzung ändern, damit die mv unabhängig von der anzahl der delegierten beschlussfähig ist. *_
_*Antwort von Thomas:
Das würden die wohl sehr gerne machen, um dann vollends noch einfacher ohne Infos und Diskussion Beschlüsse fassen zu können.
Umgekehrt wird ein Weg raus:
Ein nicht zu niedriges Quorum gehört in JEDE Verbands- und Vereinssatzung, damit sich die Funktionäre dann auch bemühen müssen, dass genügend Leute zur Versammlung kommen....
Und zwar nicht alleine über Anfahrt, Organisation, Essen etc., sondern über eine umfassende und vollständige vorherige Information, über (auch kontroverse) Diskussionen und eine lebendige, innerverbandliche Demokratie, über eine zielgerichtete, gegen gesetzliche Restritkionen gerichtete, anglerfreundliche Politik statt noch mehr als jetzt schon von oben nach unten durchdrücken zu können .*_

*Sie haben es getan und alle Erwartungen übertroffen. Ein neuer Satzungsentwurf liegt vor, ihr werdet staunen:
*
*Putschversuch des Präsidiums des VANT gegen die Verbandsdemokratie
Kommentar zum Entwurf einer neuen Satzung des VANT
*
Mit der Einladung zu einer außerordentlichen Mitgliederversammlung am 12.11.2011 wurde den Mitgliedern des VANT der Entwurf einer neuen Satzung für unseren Verband zugestellt. Fadenscheinig begründet wird dieser mit der Anpassung an gesetzliche und steuerrechtliche Vorgaben. Nichts davon ist in diesem Entwurf zu finden, es gibt dafür auch keinen sachlichen Grund.  Ihr solltet Ihn Euch deshalb sehr gründlich und kritisch durchlesen. 
Insgesamt zielt er jedoch auf einen weiteren Demokratieabbau durch die Absenkung demokratischer Hürden für die Beschlussfähigkeit der Mitgliederversammlung ab. Geschwächt werden soll die Position der Delegierten der Vereine zu Gunsten eines unverhältnismäßig aufgeblähten Gesamtpräsidiums.
Bestehen soll dieses aus 8 Mitgliedern des geschäftsführenden Präsidiums, 7 (vorher 6) Referenten, 3 Revisoren, dem Vorsitzenden des ZV Gewässerfonds und einer unbekannten Zahl von Ehrenmitgliedern. Von vorher 14 wird das Gesamtpräsidium auf nunmehr 19 + X Ehrenmitglieder aufgestockt. Allen soll ein Stimmrecht in der Mitgliederversammlung erteilt werden. So auch zusätzlich den Revisoren (das ist glatter Rechtsbruch!), dem Vorsitzenden des ZV GF und den Ehrenmitgliedern. 
Zum Vergleich: Nach der Fusion von DAV und VDSF soll der DAFV von 12 Präsidiumsmitgliedern geführt werden. Unser „gigantischer“ Verband braucht nach der Vision seines Präsidenten dazu ca. die doppelte Anzahl.
Nachdem 2009 und 2011 mangels Beteiligung der Delegierten der MV und wegen weiterer Verstöße gegen die Vereinsdemokratie diese nicht beschlussfähig waren, soll das Problem nun auf dem Weg des geringsten Widerstandes gelöst werden. Offensichtlich identifizieren sich schon viele Vereine nicht mehr mit unserem Verband oder sie haben ihm bereits innerlich gekündigt.
Abgesenkt wird die Hürde zur Beschlussfähigkeit von vorher mindestens 
50 % der Delegierten der Vereine auf ein Drittel der Stimmberechtigten (Delegierte der Vereine + Mitglieder des Gesamtpräsidiums). Die Vollmachtserteilung durch nicht anwesende Stimmberechtigte (vorher Delegierte) ist möglich; ein anwesender Stimmberechtigter (vorher Delegierter) darf höchstens über 3 (vorher 2) Stimmen verfügen. Da nicht wenige Präsidiumsmitglieder gleichzeitig als Delegierte ihrer Vereine an der MV teilnehmen, können so auf ein Präsidiumsmitglied maximal 6 Stimmen entfallen, die doppelte Stimmenzahl eines Delegierten. Weitere Zahlenspiele sind Euch selbst überlassen.
Eine nicht beschlussfähige MV kann unmittelbar darauf (d.h. in der nächsten Stunde, vorher frühestens binnen einer Woche) einberufen und durchgeführt werden; ohne Rücksicht auf die Zahl der anwesenden Stimmberechtigten. Im Klartext heißt das, selbst wenn das Präsidium oder nur zwei seiner Mitglieder anwesend sind, ist die sofort neu einberufene MV beschlussfähig. Man könnte es auch anders ausdrücken: Wozu brauchen wir noch das „Stimmvieh“ aus den Mitgliedsvereinen? 
Das Präsidium (in der DDR die Partei) hat so oder so immer recht. 
Anträge von Mitgliedern an die MV sollen 5 Wochen (vorher 7 Tage) vor deren Beginn gestellt werden, die Einberufungsfrist für eine ordentliche MV bleibt bei 4 Wochen. Geht’s noch???
Ein Maulkorb soll all jenen verpasst werden, welche sich kritisch zum VANT und seinen Repräsentanten äußern (§ 5 Ausschlussgründe).
Das Präsidium hat aus den Debakeln der Mitgliederversammlungen von 2009 und 2011 „gelernt“ aber leider die falschen Schlussfolgerungen gezogen. Dieser Satzungsentwurf kommt einem Putschversuch des Präsidiums gegen die demokratische Macht der Mitglieder gleich. Sollte dieser je in Kraft treten, könnt Ihr Euch künftig die Zeit und den Weg zu jeder weiteren MV sparen. Dieses wichtigste Organ unseres Verbandes würde nach dem Willen unseres Präsidiums vollständig entmachtet.
Einer Diktatur des Präsidiums über unseren Verband wären Tür und Tor geöffnet!
Wehrt Euch gegen diesen Versuch der Untergrabung der Demokratie in unserem Verband. 
*!Allein der Versuch ist strafbar!*
Hat dieses Präsidium noch die Legitimation, unseren Verband weiter zu führen? Eure Meinung würde uns interessieren. Diesen Kommentar findet Ihr in Kürze auch auf der Website unseres Vereins unter:

http://www.asv-themar.de/aktuelles.htm


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Wen wunderts, dass auch DAV-Verbände nun VDSF-Methoden anwenden - man ist ja schon fast im gleichen Bett...

Wenn sich das die Funktionäre und Angler gefallen lassen, haben sies auch nicht besser verdient..


----------



## cherrythemar (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Die Frage ist, ob der VANT wirklich noch ein DAV-Verband ist oder bleiben will. Im Entwurf der neuen Satzung ist u.a. auch der Hinweis auf die Mitgliedschaft im DAV gestrichen|kopfkrat


----------



## ivo (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Machtmissbrauch.


----------



## Ohne Vorurteile (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

§ 3 Pkt. 2 der neuen Satzung sagt alles


----------



## Schuppentier (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Hammerhart und starkes Stück... 

Würde mich doch wirklich einmal interessieren, ob man so eine Satzung überhaupt beim Amtsgericht eingetragen bekommt und wenn, was das Finanzamt bei der nächsten Überprüfung zu den Voraussetzungen der Gemeinnützigkeit dazu sagt.

Es wird doch immer verrückter... #d

Also wenn die Mitgliedsvereine des VANT diese Satzung absegnen, dann sind sie selber schuld und sorry, dann ist ihnen auch nicht mehr zu helfen...#d


----------



## Angel-Ralle (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*



Schuppentier schrieb:


> Hammerhart und starkes Stück...
> 
> ....
> 
> Also wenn die Mitgliedsvereine des VANT diese Satzung absegnen, dann sind sie selber schuld und sorry, dann ist ihnen auch nicht mehr zu helfen...#d



Wer solche Ideen hat muss schon sehr zukunftsorientiert oder sehr aus "alter Zeit" [vor 1989] stammen - und das tut ja ein gut Teil dieser VANT-Funktionäre!
Sie haben genug "Glaubensbrüder" um sich gescharrt, um sich eines durchaus "demökratischen Prozesses" zu bemächtigen - die JHV eines Verbandes wurde zur reine "Abnickveranstaltung" degradiert, freiheitliche Stimmen werden, widerwärtig und beschämend, diffamiert, Vereine, die solche Stimmen als Vereinsvorsitzende aen werden auf "Linie" gebracht (zumindest wird es versucht und solche integre Personen wie A. Kisch (ehemals Vizepräsident des VANT und GF dgl. ) werden angegriffen und versucht zu demontieren!!!|krach:

Ich hoffe, die Vereinsfreunde in Themar bleiben uns als "wider dem Stachel löckend" erhalten#6#6#6

Aber es gibt ja genug Claqueure, die einem R. Karol Beifall klatschen und seine "Abgrenzung" zu AFVOT und TLAV gutheißen! 
Auch "Wortbrüchigkeit" oder "andere Auslegung" von Absprachen kann zum Nachteil der Anglerschaft führen!
s.a. Anpachtung Saalekaskade u.ä. Vorgänge in Thüringen, die nicht sachbegründet, sondern nur personenbezogen zu erklären sind!|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:

... wenn es auf Bundesebene genauso läuft --> Gute Nacht und kein Bett, Deutsche Anglerschaft!:r#d:r


----------



## thüringer (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Hi muss leider feststellen das immer noch Oel ins Feuer gegossen wird, hier werden Anschuldigungen gemacht ohne die genauen Hintergründe zu wissen.
und nochmals der VANT hat auf seiner ausserordlichen MV keineswegs gegen die Zusammenarbeit der Verbände gestimmt, im Gegenteil es wurde ausdrücklich eine Zusammenarbeit gewünscht nur nicht um jeden Preis. Und Herr Kirsch es wird Zeit das auch sie langsam mal Ruhe geben, es ist langsam nicht mehr mit anzusehn wie sie gegen die ganzen Beschlüsse schiessen und alles schlecht reden. An statt gegen sollten sie lieber mit dem Verband arbeiten und konstruktive Vorschläge machen die jeder Verein im Verband gut findet, als ehmaliger Präsident sollten sie da ja keine Probleme mit haben. Zur Ausserordentlichen MV am 12.11. kann ich nur sagen das diese bereits seit August bzw. Anfang Sep. bekannt ist und nicht erst seit jetzt also rechtens. Bin mal gespannt ob der ASV Themar teilnimmt. Und nochmals zu Thomas9904 erst alle Fakten kennen dann sich ein Urteil bilden und nicht anders herum.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Tja, man kriegt halt den Verband, den man verdient als Angler..

Gilt auch für Thüringen....

Allerdings entzieht sich mir die Kenntnis, was die Thüringer verbrochen haben, um solche Verbände verdient zu haben.


----------



## Angel-Ralle (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Tja, man kriegt halt den Verband, den man verdient als Angler..
> 
> Gilt auch für Thüringen....
> 
> Allerdings entzieht sich mir die Kenntnis, was die Thüringer verbrochen haben, um solche Verbände verdient zu haben.



... das kann ich Dir sagen!
Ich vermute, der Grund liegt darin, das sie erst von diesem, dann von jenem und später von ganz anderen "beschixxen" wurden.
Dies hat nach dem guten, oft erprobten Prinzip "Divide et impera" funktioniert und somit ist die thüringische Anglerschaft gut zerstritten und der einfache Angler ("... ich wollte doch eigentlich nur angeln") der angeschmierte bzw. der gelackmeierte!|bla:|bla:|bla:

... und wie schon erwähnt --> die Zahl der Claquere ist immens - s.o.


----------



## cherrythemar (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Hallo Thüringer,
schön, wieder mal was von Dir zu hören. Du bringst da allerdings einiges durcheinander:
*Zitat Thüringer:*
_"und nochmals der VANT hat auf seiner ausserordlichen MV keineswegs gegen die Zusammenarbeit der Verbände gestimmt, im Gegenteil es wurde ausdrücklich eine Zusammenarbeit gewünscht nur nicht um jeden Preis."_
Vielleicht habe ich da was verschlafen? Falls Du das "Hornberger Schießen" (Zitat G. Markstein) vom 27.08.2011 in Goldisthal meinst, war das keine außerordentliche Mitgliederversammlung. Dort haben nicht der VANT sondern eine Minderheit seiner Vereine und Vertreter der IG Großbrembach gegen eine Fusion der Thüringer Verbände gestimmt. Unsere schriftliche Stellungnahme zu dieser Veranstaltung wurde den Teilnehmern, trotz Aufforderung vorenthalten (Maulkorb?). Von Beschlüssen oder gar Verbindlichkeit zu reden, ist deshalb nicht nur ein bisschen übertrieben. Wenn Herr Karol inzwischen auch begriffen hat, dass seine Mitgliederversammlung im April 2011 nicht beschlussfähig war, hält ihn das noch lange nicht davon ab, die nächste Bruchlandung für den 12.November vorzubereiten. Die Ankündigung einer außerordentlichen MV im Netz hat noch längst nichts mit einer satzungsgemäßen Einberufung zu tun. Aber wahrscheinlich ist unsere Satzung nicht nur für Herrn Karol ein Buch mit 7 Siegeln und sicher wirst Du auch brav Dein Händchen für seine neueste Kreation unserer Satzung heben. Mancher schafft sich eben selber ab ohne es zu merken. 
Ist Dir eigentlich schon aufgefallen, dass Du inzwischen der letzte Mohikaner bist, der in diesem Forum immer noch eine Lanze für Herrn Karol & Co. bricht? Vielleicht wird Dir dafür am 12.11. auch die Ehrenmitgliedschaft von Karols Gnaden verliehen.
Darüber durften sich im April schon seine beiden Getreuen aus Jena und Bad Frankenhausen (leider zu früh) freuen. Dumm gelaufen, weil kein Beschluss der Mitgliederversammlung (§ 3 Ziff. 5, Satzung VANT).|peinlich
Obwohl ich noch nie Präsident des VANT war, habe ich sehr großes Interesse mit dem Verband zusammen zu arbeiten. Für mich besteht dieser Verband allerdings nicht nur aus einem rückwärtsgerichtetem Präsidium und einer Minderheit von manipulierten Mitläufern. Da gibts offensichtlich zum Glück noch eine Mehrheit von Mitgliedern in unserem Verband, die genauso wie unser Verein keinen Bock mehr haben, sich um Herrn Karol herum im Kreis zu drehn. Übrigens, dass der ASV Themar am 12.11. in Oberpörlitz aufschlägt, darauf kannst Du einen...! Wir habens nur nicht gerne, wenn man uns wie in Goldisthal vor ein "Schau-Tribunal" zitieren will, ohne uns vorher zu fragen, ob wir dafür Zeit haben. Da war uns das Sommerfest unseres Vereins (geplant im Oktober 2010) tatsächlich wichtiger.
So, nun schaun wir mal, wann uns die nächste Ausschlussdrohung wegen fortwährenden verbandsschädigendem Verhalten und öffentlicher Verunglimpfung unseres höchsten Repräsentanten in Haus flattert !?|znaika:


----------



## ivo (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Warum tretet ihr aus dem Verband nicht aus?


----------



## cherrythemar (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*



ivo schrieb:


> Warum tretet ihr aus dem Verband nicht aus?


Weil wir da noch was zuende bringen wollen. Mit einem Austritt würden wir wohl unserer Verbandsführung das schönste Weihnachtsgeschenk machen.
So ein Geschenk haben die sich allerdings nicht verdient.


----------



## goepfi74 (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*



cherrythemar schrieb:


> Weil wir da noch was zuende bringen wollen. Mit einem Austritt würden wir wohl unserer Verbandsführung das schönste Weihnachtsgeschenk machen.
> So ein Geschenk haben die sich allerdings nicht verdient.


Jawohl kämpft weiter #6
irgendwann wird herr karol und auch die ig-großbrembach ihre strafe bekommen . 
ich würde euch trotzdem empfehlen euch ein wenig unterstützung zu holen eventuell auch mit dem tlav zusammen zuarbeiten .
2 vereine von uns taten das auch und wir sind aus der ig ausgetreten , dabei war uns der tlav ein wichtiger partner und ratgeber .
wir haben diesen schritt bis heute nicht bereut das kannste mir glauben .


----------



## Ohne Vorurteile (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*



goepfi74 schrieb:


> #6
> irgendwann wird herr karol und auch die ig-großbrembach ihre strafe bekommen




Ein Weihnachtsmann mit Osterhasenohren :vik:

So ein Tag, der dürfte nie vergeh'n.


----------



## cherrythemar (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Rechtzeitig zu Halloween hat Herrn Karol unsere Rücktrittsforderung auf seiner einsamen Insel erreicht: http://www.asv-themar.de/aktuelles.htm. Eigentlich müssten nun auch die letzten Fans von ihm nachdenklich werden und sich fragen, wer die Interessen der Mitglieder des VANT mit Füßen tritt.
Ob sie ihm "Saures" geben, wird sich zeigen.|splat2:


----------



## ivo (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Das hier ist viel interessanter.:q:q:q


----------



## Angel-Ralle (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*



cherrythemar schrieb:


> Rechtzeitig zu Halloween hat Herrn Karol unsere Rücktrittsforderung auf seiner einsamen Insel erreicht: http://www.asv-themar.de/aktuelles.htm. Eigentlich müssten nun auch die letzten Fans von ihm nachdenklich werden und sich fragen, wer die Interessen der Mitglieder des VANT mit Füßen tritt.
> Ob sie ihm "Saures" geben, wird sich zeigen.|splat2:



@cherrythemar,

glaubst Du an das was ihr in Eurem Antrag vorgebracht habt, oder ist das nur der Auftakt für eine "juristische" Aufarbeitung der "Ära Karol".
Wir haben Beide bei der JHV 2010 in Ilmenau (ich glaube Frank A. saß dazwischen) nebeneinandergesessen und erlebt, wie dieses Präludium mit der Meinung von "Andersdenkenden" umgeht - brauchst Du noch weitere Hinweise, das damit kein Blumentopf zu gewinnen ist und keine positive Änderung zu erreichen ist???
Solange solche Leute wie D. Weineck oder der Gröhler v.D. aus Großheringen mitspielen, da ihr Ego beglückt wird, finden sich auch genug andere Claquere, die Herrn R. Karol den Rücken stärken und die Angelinteressen hinten anstellen. |krach:|kopfkrat|krach:

Leider, oder zum Glück bin ich an dem Tag in Ö-streich zum Arbeiten und muss mir das vorherzusehende Trauerspiel nicht geben!!!


----------



## cherrythemar (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Hast Du ´ne bessere Idee, wie wir den Blumentopf gewinnen können, bzw. in die positive Richtung kommen?
Wenn ja, verrats mir.|kopfkrat


----------



## Blauzahn (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*



cherrythemar schrieb:


> Hast Du ´ne bessere Idee, wie wir den Blumentopf gewinnen können, bzw. in die positive Richtung kommen?
> Wenn ja, verrats mir.|kopfkrat



Einfach weitermachen Cherry,
es gibt keine Patentrezepte...
Ich bewundere eure Arbeit und euren Widerstand... #6

Die Knallköppe müssen dahin gehen, wo sie hingehören.

PS: Ich frage mich grad, 
warum der TLAV bei der Initiative Pro DAFV dabei ist ? |kopfkrat
Sieht man dies als Chance aus dem ganzen Schlammassel rauszukommen?


----------



## thüringer (1. November 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

ich dachte immer dies ist ein seriöses Forum aber weit gefehlt, da sich hier Leute anmassen Unwahrheiten zu veröffentlichen und diese auch noch vom Admin abgesegnet werden. so kann es keine vernüftigen Gespräche geben und wer wird das auszubaden haben, die Angler in Thüringen. ein hoch den Sprücheklopfern und ihren Mitstreitern.


----------



## thüringer (1. November 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Noch als Anmerkung an Thomas 9904 und Herrn Kirsch lesen bildet,
• Vereinigung ist ein Prozess des Vertrauens und Prüfung sowie der Angleichung der Verbände untereinander
• Fusion kann nur gleichberechtigt sein
Die Frage des Moderators ob von den Anwesenden der Weg zur Vereinigung der Thüringer Verbände über einen Dachverband mit den Berufsfischern wie im Brief an Minister Reinholz vom 03.08.2011 und dem Positionspapier vom 26.06.2011 formuliert sowie wie mit den Beschlüssen
der MV bestätigt, erfolgen soll wurde *einstimmig mit einem „JA“ *beantwortet.
dies ist auch auf der Internetseite des VANT unter Verbandsinfo nachzulesen. also erst belesen eh Lügen verbreitet werden.


----------



## Ralle 24 (1. November 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Einfach weitermachen Cherry,
> es gibt keine Patentrezepte...
> Ich bewundere eure Arbeit und euren Widerstand... #6
> 
> Die Knallköppe müssen dahin gehen, wo sie hingehören.



Da schließe ich mich uneingeschränkt an. 

Lasst Euch bloß nicht unterkriegen von Karol und Konsorten.
Solche Leute haben im Angelsport nichts verloren.


----------



## cherrythemar (1. November 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Dass lesen bildet, kann ich Dir uneingeschränkt bestätigen. Lesen alleine machts allerdings auch nicht, man sollte das Gelesene auch verstehen. Vielleicht hast Du den offenen Brief und unsere Anträge zur außerordentlichen Mitgliederversammlung auch gelesen, nur verstanden hast Du sie nicht. Das Thema Dachverband ist kein Thema mehr, auch für Minister Reinholz nicht. Die Mehrheit der Thüringer Angler hat einen anderen Weg gewählt. Diesen muss der VANT nicht mitgehn. Die Folgen für die Mitglieder werden keine rosige Zukunft bedeuten und die Spannungen in werden Thüringen nicht weniger. Fusion beinhaltet auch immer Kompromisse. Wichtig ist, dass am Ende keiner als Verlierer da steht (s. offener Brief von G. Markstein). Kompromissbereitschaft kann ich bei der Führung des VANT nicht erkennen, wohl aber stures Festhalten an überholten Strukturen. Nochmal zurück zu der "Beratung" in Goldisthal. Wir haben die Anwesenheitsliste angefordert und nicht bekommen. Warum wohl? Wir haben den Vortrag unserer schriftlichen Stellungnahme gefordert. Sie wurde nicht verlesen. Warum wohl? Statt dessen durfte ein Herr Klapperstück (Gesellschafter der IG Großbrembach GbR) wieder seinen Müll über den TLAV ausschütten (ein weiterer Stein für die Mauer der Abgrenzung und für den Aufbau von Feinbildern). Ist das in Deinen Augen der Prozess der Prüfung und der Vetrauensbildung? Die Politik der VANT- Führung ist bei der Prüfung durchgefallen, Vertrauen wurde oft genug gebrochen, Vereinbarungen wurden nicht eingehalten.
Nochmal zu Deinem Verständnis: 2011 gab und gibt es bisher keine Beschlüsse, die rechtmäßig und verbindlich durch die Mehrheit der Verbandsmitglieder getragen werden und somit können sie weder nach innen noch außen wirken. Damit das in Zukunft nicht wieder passiert, soll die Satzung zugunsten von Minderheiten umgestrickt werden. Hast Du das auch gelesen und verstanden?
Manchmal sollte man auch zwischen den Zeilen lesen. Gerade im neuen Satzungsentwurf steht dort das größte Unheil.
Also, lieber Thüringer:
Nochmal lesen und vor allem verstehen.


----------



## cherrythemar (1. November 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Übrigens noch was:
Wenn Du uns auch nur eine einzige Lüge nachweist, gehn wir mal zusammen einen Trinken, o.k?


----------



## ansitzangler1 (8. November 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Ich schäme mich ein thüringer Angler zu sein !!!!!!!
Eure Macht- und Postenhascherei bringt uns keinen Schritt weiter.
Wir bekommen keinen Fisch mehr in unsere Gewässer noch reduzieren wir den Kormoranbestand. Aber wie es aussieht interessiert Euch auch diese ganze Problematik gar nicht so sehr! 
Worum es Euch geht ist:  Posten erhaschen oder erhalten. Mir wird wirklich schlecht !!!!!
Unzählige von Anglern, leisten unzählige  von ehrenamtlichen Stunden, um den Erhalt von bedrohten Fischarten zu gewährleisten,
und Ihr verwendet alle Eure Energie darauf, nach Posten  und Pöstchen zu kämpfen. Ich schäme mich !!!!!!


----------



## goepfi74 (8. November 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

ja ja der herr klapperstück der soll doch seinen dreck erst mal vor seiner tür beräumen .


----------



## Honeyball (10. November 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

@thüringer: Wenn die Voraussetzung für ein Forum, als "seriös" zu gelten, Deiner Meinung nach darin besteht, irgendwelchen machtbesessenen antidemokratischen Verbandsfunktionären nach dem Munde zu schreiben und ihre Form der Unterdrückung von Verbandsdemokratie, Angler- und Vereinsinteressen und deren freier Meinungsäußerung in irgendeiner Weise zu unterstützen oder zu fördern, dann bin ich stolz und glücklich, Moderator und Redakteur in diesem so "unseriösen" Forum zu sein!!! :vik::vik::vik:


----------



## thüringer (11. November 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Als Mod hat man aber auch die Aufgabe zu recherchieren und sich beide Seiten anzuhören und nicht das gleich nach Veröffentlichung des Offenen Briefes der Schuldige als VANT und besonders des Präsidenten Herrn Karol ausgemacht wurden. Kann nur sagen das ich mir beide Seiten anhöre und dann erst mein Urteil bilde. Wir als Verein sind auch dafür das sich die Angler in Thüringen vereinen, man muss aber auch einen gemeisamen Weg finden und nicht von heute auf morgen alles übers Knie brechen. Kompromisbereitschaft heisst das Lösungswort für alle, dann wirds auch irgendwann mit einem grossen Verband in Thüringen klappen und solang sollten hier nicht irgendwelche Intrigen gesponnen werden. Was ich noch sagen möchte auch die Angler von der IG Grossbrembach gehören dazu, Gleichheit für alle.


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. November 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*



thüringer schrieb:


> Als Mod hat man aber auch die Aufgabe zu recherchieren .....
> 
> man muss aber auch einen gemeisamen Weg finden und nicht von heute auf morgen alles übers Knie brechen. Kompromisbereitschaft heisst das Lösungswort für alle, dann wirds auch irgendwann mit einem grossen Verband in Thüringen klappen und solang sollten hier nicht irgendwelche Intrigen gesponnen werden........
> 
> ...




Nee, eindeutig Nee. Recherchiert haben wir, mehr als genug.

Was alleine an Äußerungen über die Angler von einem Typen wie Karol dabei rausgekommen ist, plus diverse ominöse Schreiben und Äußerungen einiger seiner Handlanger reicht vollkommen aus.

Solche Typen dürfen nicht die geringsten Befugnisse haben, bzw. die gehören denen entzogen. 
Mit solchen Charakteren setzt man sich weder an einen Tisch, noch geht man mit denen Kompromisse ein. 

Und wer sich mit solchen Typen abgibt, gehört in die gleiche Klasse.


----------



## Schuppentier (13. November 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Nun wäre es ja mal äußerst interessant zu erfahren, welche Ergebnisse die außerordentliche Mitgliederversammlung des VANT am 12.11.2011 ergeben hat. ;+


----------



## raxrue (13. November 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Vieleicht sollten alle einfach mehr Angeln....


----------



## gründler (13. November 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*



raxrue schrieb:


> Vieleicht sollten alle einfach mehr Angeln....



Und die da oben einfach bestimmen lassen??

Ne ne neeeee,sonst fallen wieder Sätze wie : Niemand hat die absicht eine Mauer zu bauen.

Die da oben kennen doch nix anderes wie Bleistift und Sessel,und wir kleinen Angler sollen dann alles hinnehmen was die da oben verzapfen,dann können wir auf lange sicht gleich unsere Ausrüstung bei 3-2-1 reinsetzen.

Der Mensch besitzt ein Gehirn,das ist da um eigenständig zu handeln und zu denken,wenn man dieses Gehirn natürlich so rückt/verdreht wie es einige wollen,muss man sich nicht wundern wenn man eines tages mit Ketten rumläuft.

#h


----------



## thüringer (13. November 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Schuppentier zu welchen Verband gehörst du denn, weil de das wissen willst.
Du wirst das irgendwann auf der Hompage des VANT nachlesen können,
wie alles andere auch was man vom TLAV nicht behaupten kann.


----------



## Schuppentier (13. November 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Spielt das irgend eine Rolle??? Ich gehöre zu einem der drei Thüringer Verbände, weil mein Verein dort Mitglied ist und gut.

Mich interessieren nicht die offiziellen Statements, die kann man von jeder Seite vergessen, weil schön geredet, mich interessieren Berichte von Anwesenden.

Meine Meinung bilde ich mir selber und die ist im Bezug auf die Thüringer Verbände eher bescheiden, um es mal vornehm auszudrücken...


----------



## thüringer (13. November 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Wie gesagt kannst du alles nachlesen, nur soviel das alles was dort beschlossen wurde unter den Augen eines Anwaltes geschah und die MV beschlussfähig war. Und nochwas es gibt von Seiten des VANT keine Intrgigen gegen die anderen Verbände, nur dazu müssen die anderen Verbände auch die Gespräche suchen und nur durch gleichberechtigte Zusammenarbeit wird es einen Gesamtthüringer Verband geben.


----------



## Schuppentier (13. November 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Für was braucht Ihr einen Anwalt bei einer außerordentlichen MV??? |kopfkrat Hat außerdem nichts zu sagen, der vertritt eh immer die Interessen desjenigen, der ihn beauftragt hat.

Und intrigiert wird unter den Verbänden ohne Ende, da nimmt sich keiner was.

Einen einheitlichen Anglerverband für Thüringen habe ich schon lange abgehakt und vielleicht ist das auch gut so. Konkurrenz belebt das Geschäft .

Vielleicht gibt es ja bald noch einen, einen wahrhaft freiheitlich demokratischen, der wirklich und wahrhaftig etwas für die Angler und ihre Interessen tut...


----------



## cherrythemar (13. November 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*



Angel-Ralle schrieb:


> @cherrythemar,
> 
> glaubst Du an das was ihr in Eurem Antrag vorgebracht habt, oder ist das nur der Auftakt für eine "juristische" Aufarbeitung der "Ära Karol".
> Wir haben Beide bei der JHV 2010 in Ilmenau (ich glaube Frank A. saß dazwischen) nebeneinandergesessen und erlebt, wie dieses Präludium mit der Meinung von "Andersdenkenden" umgeht - brauchst Du noch weitere Hinweise, das damit kein Blumentopf zu gewinnen ist und keine positive Änderung zu erreichen ist???
> ...



Du hattest recht, leider.


----------



## Schuppentier (13. November 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Das heißt dann wohl der "Krieg der Verbände" in Thüringen geht munter weiter. #q

Und bist du jetzt diszipliniert worden???


----------



## Schuppentier (13. November 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Oder wird Dein Verein jetzt rausgeschmissen weil ihr die offizielle Linie nicht teilt? Und haben Eure Mitglieder etwa wirklich die irrsinnige Satzungsänderung beschlossen? Ich kann eh nur noch mit dem Kopf schütteln. |kopfkrat


----------



## ansitzangler1 (13. November 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*



> Für was braucht Ihr einen Anwalt bei einer außerordentlichen MV???




Für was brauchst du einen Arzt, wenn du ein bösartiges Geschwür hast?


----------



## Schuppentier (13. November 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Toller Vergleich!!! #6

Wenn demokratische Meinungsbildung und Meinungsfindung nur noch mit Hilfe von Anwälten möglich sein soll, dann gute Nacht Thüringer Angler und gute Nacht Deutschland!!!

Wo sind wir hier nur hin geraten??? ;+


----------



## ansitzangler1 (13. November 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

...kann mal jemand Reset drücken??!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. November 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Wenn man das hier liest, wie sich die Thüringer Angler untereinander auseinandersetzen, muss man konstatieren, dass die Angler wohl da die Verbände und Funktionäre bekommen haben, die sie verdienen..

Gilt analog natürlich auch für den Rest der Republik, nur wirds da nicht immer so offensichtlich wie in Thürngen...

In meinen Augen gehören alle jetzt tätigen Funktionäre auf Grund ihrer Unfähigkeit für Angler eine zuielführende Lobbyarbeit zu machen eh in die Wüste geschickt..
In Thüringen wie im Rest der Republik, ob DAV oder VDSF.................


----------



## Schuppentier (13. November 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn man das hier liest, wie sich die Thüringer Angler untereinander auseinandersetzen, muss man konstatieren, dass die Angler wohl da die Verbände und Funktionäre bekommen haben, die sie verdienen..



Leider muß ich Dir da vollkommen recht geben und ich befürchte, es wird nicht besser werden.

Aber ein paar Vernünftige gibt es trotzdem noch und solange die nicht aufgeben, ist noch nicht alles verloren...


----------



## Blauzahn (13. November 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Das Problem ist ganz einfach, dass es in der 20 jährigen Eigenständigkeit des DAV nicht gelang, den Muff aus den Vereinen und Verbänden zu fegen.
Ähnliche Umstände gibt es auch in Sachsen.
Einige wenige gute Ansätze werden von der Mehrheit der meißt über 60-jährigen Vereinsvorsitzenden auf den JHV's gekippt bzw. ignoriert, da das Denken sich in den letzten 20 Jahren nicht geändert hat.
Diesen Umstand nutzt nun die oben "aufgeschwommene" Ebene ganz gezielt und wähnt sich in Sicherheit. Sitzt auf dem Thron und haut jedem Querulanten alle verfügbaren Knüppel zwischen die Beine, um ja nicht umzudenken oder gar den Posten aufzugeben.

Es könnte so einfach sein...
isses aber nicht.

Abendgruß
René

PS: Trotzdem weitermachen - es gibt einen Weg!


----------



## ivo (13. November 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Das Problem ist ganz einfach, dass es in der 20 jährigen Eigenständigkeit des DAV nicht gelang, den Muff aus den Vereinen und Verbänden zu fegen.
> Ähnliche Umstände gibt es auch in Sachsen.
> Einige wenige gute Ansätze werden von der Mehrheit der meißt über 60-jährigen Vereinsvorsitzenden auf den JHV's gekippt bzw. ignoriert, da das Denken sich in den letzten 20 Jahren nicht geändert hat.
> Diesen Umstand nutzt nun die oben "aufgeschwommene" Ebene ganz gezielt und wähnt sich in Sicherheit. Sitzt auf dem Thron und haut jedem Querulanten alle verfügbaren Knüppel zwischen die Beine, um ja nicht umzudenken oder gar den Posten aufzugeben.
> ...



|good:


----------



## gründler (13. November 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

@Rene

Wenn die einen meinen Knüppel werfen zu müssen,fakelt man nicht lang und wirft Dachlatten und Kanthölzer zurück,weil diese finden sich meist von ganz allein(die Latten und Hölzer)




#h


----------



## Angel-Ralle (13. November 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*



cherrythemar schrieb:


> Du hattest recht, leider.



Andreas, so leid wie es mir tut, genauso hatte ich es vorhergesehen! Schei....benhonig#q:c#q


----------



## Seegeier (14. November 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Ihr Thüringer Angler und Mitglieder im VANT, hiermit habt Ihr endgültig mit Eurem Beschluss am Samstag den Zusammenschluss der Thüringer Angler verkackt und Euren alten Gipsköpfe die Nasen weiter versilbert.
Aber Ihr wolltet es ja so. 
Ich frage mich nur ob das von den anwesenden Vereinsvorsitzenden auch so den Mitglieder übermittelt wird, das es jetzt ein nochgrößeren Wasserkopf giebt und das Mitspracherecht DEUTLICH eingeschrenkt wurde, ganz zu schweigen von Vereinsdemokratie die regelrecht mit Füßen getreten wird.
Aber der Großteil der Vereinsvorsitzenden denkt ja man will die Thüringer-Anglerschaft weiter spalten. So ein Schwachsinn. 
Die wissen entweder nicht was los ist oder sind so doooof das Sie es nicht merken.
Egal ich bezweifle, das die Mitglieder überhaupt erfahren werden was da so ab geht.
Vieleicht sollte man dene auch mal sagen, das es Ihren Geldbeutel belastet.
Bei Geld hört bekanntlich die Freunschaft auf.
Scheiß drauf, wieder eine verlorene Schlacht, aber über kurz oder lang bekommen wir Euch, verlasst Euch darauf.
Es ist nur Schade oder auch gut, das sich der eine oder andere Verein nun umorientieren wird.
Damit geht zum Schluss der Finanzplan vom Meister wieder nicht auf, denn bei der hohen Summe an Reisekosten und Speesen muss er sich dann wieder was einfallen lassen.
Mit freizügigen Angel hat das nichtsmehr zu tun.


----------



## Schuppentier (14. November 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*



Seegeier schrieb:


> Scheiß drauf, wieder eine verlorene Schlacht, aber über kurz oder lang bekommen wir Euch, verlasst Euch darauf.



Bei allem Verständnis für Deine Verärgerung, aber so erreichst Du wohl rein gar nichts!

Das die Angler in Thüringen nicht miteinander reden und diskutieren, statt dessen lieber Schlachten schlagen, ist nichts Neues, das verrät ja schon der Name des Threads.

Aber Deine Bemerkung oder besser Drohung "früher oder später kriegen wir Euch" ist völlig fehl am Platz und suggeriert das Verlangen nach Einverleiben oder Übernahme durch den TLAV (nach der Fusion von TLAV und AFVOT bleibt ja nur noch einer übrig ). Genau das schreckt viele im VANT ab und ist nur Wasser auf die Mühlen der Leute, die vehement gegen einen einheitlichen Anglerverband in Thüringen sind. Auch in der Führung des TLAV gibt es Leute, die alles andere als beliebt und unumstritten sind unter den Thüringer Anglern. Das solltest Du nicht vergessen. Und ob es eine kluge Entscheidung war, den Geschäftsführer nun auch zum Vizepräsidenten zu wählen bleibt abzuwarten. Besonders demokratiefreundlich erscheint mir das jedenfalls nicht! Es gilt Andersdenkende nicht zu diskreditieren und zu beleidigen, sondern zu überzeugen und mitzunehmen!!!

Solange die Angler in Thüringen nicht miteinander reden, sachlich diskutieren, einander nicht zuhören und versuchen, die Position des anderen zu verstehen, wird hier rein gar nichts passieren. Und zu allererst müssen die Führungsebenen der Thüringer Verbände damit anfangen. Aber ich habe das schon mehrfach gesagt, das sehe ich leider nicht - auf keiner Seite.

Man schämt sich wirklich, organisierter Angler in Thüringen zu sein. Wir machen uns doch vor der gesamten Republik zu den  Oberdeppen!!!


----------



## Angel-Ralle (14. November 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*



Schuppentier schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Man schämt sich wirklich, organisierter Angler in Thüringen zu sein. Wir machen uns doch vor der gesamten Republik zu den  Oberdeppen!!!



Wieso machen?

Die thüringischen Angler waren noch/ schon ... als 1990/91/92 die "Öberen" der ehemaligen BFA ihre eigenen Süppchen rührten, kochten und ausschenkten!:g

Den Grundstein haben diverse ehemalige Mitarbeiter und Cheffes der BFA gelegt, um als "größter, schönster, der mit dem längsten ..." etc dazustehen!;+#t;+

... und viele andere "Cheffe´s" heute sind keinen Deut anders - sie pflegen Ihre Egoismen, setzen ihren Willen als den der "Anglerschaft", verdummen und desinformieren ihre Vereinskollegen ("Stimmvieh", "Beitragszahler" u.ä.) - was will man da erwarten!|kopfkrat

... aber es bleibt ein Trost - die restliche Anglerschaft dieser Republik ist nicht wesentlich anders/ besser - vielleicht nur etwas "obrigkeitsgläubiger" und "ruhiggestellter" -  die Thüringer leben halt ihre Indifferenzen aus und lassen ihre Mißstände ans Licht!|bla:#c|bla:

... vielleicht um den "Anderen" ein Licht aufzusetzen???

|krach:#q|krach:


.... na schau´n wir mal was bei der ganzen Soße rumkommt!|bigeyes|gutenach|bigeyes


----------



## thüringer (14. November 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Schuppentier muss ich dir recht geben und du hast den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen der grösste Teil der Mitglieder im VANT will nicht unter der Führung des TLAV in den Gesamtthüringer Verband. Den neuen Verband sollte jemand leiten der mit TLAV und VANT nix zu tun  hat er sollte gegenüber allen unbefangen sein sonst wird das nix.

Solange die Angler in Thüringen nicht miteinander reden, sachlich  diskutieren, einander nicht zuhören und versuchen, die Position des  anderen zu verstehen, wird hier rein gar nichts passieren. Und zu  allererst müssen die Führungsebenen der Thüringer Verbände damit  anfangen.


so ist es, eine Anregung zu diesem Thema gab es auch auf der MV des VANT nun liegt es an den anderen Verbänden die Tür aufzumachen.


----------



## Schuppentier (15. November 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Wer einen einheitlichen Anglerverband in Thüringen leiten kann, ist doch letztlich Sache der Mitgliedsvereine, denn die müssen denjenigen oder diejenige mehrheitlich wählen. Das ist und bleibt demokratischer Grundsatz.

Fakt ist, dass es derzeit aber schon mal unmöglich ist, eine derartige Grundlage überhaupt zu schaffen. und da gibt es keine Guten oder Bösen, da haben alle ihren Anteil daran. Es gibt auf Seiten der TLAV oder auch AFVOT-Vereine mindestens genau so viele, die mit Herrn Karol und seinen Mannen nicht können und wollen. Was man in Bezug auf die wenig demokratischen und anglerfreundlichen Äußerungen aus dieser Ecke auch verstehen kann.

Jeder behauptet von sich, seine Tür wäre offen und der andere wäre am Zuge. In Wahrheit sind die Türen zu und jeder verschanzt sich hinter seiner Position. Solange man nicht in der Lage ist, sich wenigstens zum Wohle der Angler in Sachfragen zu verständigen und gemeinsam anglerfreundliche Lobbyarbeit zu leisten, ist nach meiner festen Überzeugung alles andere vergebliche Liebesmüh!

Als überzeugter Demokrat nehme ich einfach zur Kenntnis, dass sich eine Mehrheit der VANT-Vereine hinter Herrn Karol und seine Postionen gestellt hat. Ihr habt nun einfach die Verbandsführung mit den Konsequenzen, die Ihr verdient habt.
Und die anderen Verbände haben auch die Führung, die sie gewählt und damit verdient haben.

Es wird hier in Thüringen nicht vorwärts gehen, solange die jetzigen Personen, ganz gleich auf welcher Seite, am Ruder sind. Das ist schade, aber liegt letztlich an jedem Verein und damit an jedem Angler selbst.


----------



## sitzangler (15. November 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

@schuppentier#6#6#6


----------



## Seegeier (15. November 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Hallo Schuppentier, das ist richtig, das es an den Vereinen oder jedem Angler selbst liegen mag.
Aber was sollen die Vereinsmitglieder machen, wenn Sie über den Hergang der "Mitgliederversammlung" von Ihren Vorsitzenden nicht informiert werden.|kopfkrat
Sicherlich kannste sagen, "da müssen Sie halt fragen", aber der größte Teil weiß garnichts davon.
Ich habe mir mal die Mühe gemacht von den umliegenden Vereinen mir bekannte Mitglieder zu fragen, 99% haben überhaupt keine Ahnung was im VANT abgeht.#c
Ist schon schlimm oder?
Also eins muss ich unseren Vereinsmitgliedern lassen, Sie sind noch Neugierig und fragen.
So etwas zeugt von einer guten Information gegenüber den Mitgliedern und Verbandsführung.#6


----------



## Schuppentier (15. November 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Seien wir doch mal ehrlich, warum weiß denn der größte Teil der Angler nichts davon???

Weil es sie gar nicht interessiert. Sie interessiert nur, wo sie am billigsten möglichst viele Fische fangen können und sonst nichts. Und genau das machen sich Funktionäre und Verbände zu Nutzen. Das aber entschuldigt die Unwissenheit der großen Masse mitnichten!!!

Um so erfreulicher ist, dass es Foren wie das AB gibt, wo sich jeder, der es nur will, Informationen holen und sich eine eigene Meinung bilden kann. Dafür bedarf es absolut keines Vereinsvorsitzenden oder irgend welcher Funktionäre.

@seegeier
Deinen Ausführungen entnehme ich, dass Du Mitglied im TLAV bist. Wenn Du dich gut informiert fühlst, ok. Ich für meinen Teil kann das nicht behaupten. Obwohl ich eifriger Leser der AiT bin, muss ich ehrlich sagen, seit Jahren immer und immer wieder die selben abgedroschenen Phrasen und nichts wirklich Neues oder Erhellendes. Und was mir richtig aufstößt, immer nur wie schlecht die anderen und wie toll man doch selbst ist, keinerlei Selbstkritik oder ähnliches. 

Ich habe es nun schon oft geschrieben und bleibe dabei, egal wie man zu wem steht, wenn man sich permanent nur gegenseitig vors Schienbein tritt, kann und wird das in Thüringen nichts werden!!! Irgend einer muss nun endlich mal den Anfang machen und mit den "SCHLACHTEN schlagen" aufhören!


----------



## Seegeier (15. November 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

nee nee, kein Mitglied im TLAV, noch Mitglied im VANT aber wer weiß wie lange noch nach dem Auftritt am Samstag.
Bin schon ein bischen vorbelastet und beobachte die Szene seit längerer Zeit.
Schön das es so ein Forum giebt.


----------



## Schuppentier (15. November 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Um es mal ganz klar zu sagen, ich halte die Verbandspolitik des VANT auch für falsch, in der Sache verfehlt und oft auch für unsachlich.

Aber die Erfahrung hat doch gezeigt, dass die bisherigen Strategien nichts bringen. Aber leider, so scheint es mir, ist den progressiven Kräften in Thüringen die Argumentation ausgegangen und man hat sich auf das Niveau der gegenseitigen Diskreditierung herab gelassen.

Ich will doch niemandem absprechen, etwas Gutes für die Angler in Thüringen zu wollen, nur die Realität sieht leider ganz anders aus. Anstatt auf einer reinen Sachebene zu diskutieren, ist der ganze Kram in rein persönliche Befindlichkeiten abgeglitten und irgend wie sieht keiner einen Weg, aus der Geschichte Gesicht wahrend heraus zu kommen.

Und genau darin sehe ich das eigentliche Dillemmma. Und auch deswegen sage ich immer wieder, eine Einigung der Thüringer Angler wird mit den derzeitig handelnden Personen nicht möglich sein.

Was interessieren mich denn die angebliche Stasi-Vergangenheit eines Geschäftsführers in Erfurt oder die angeblich völlig überhöhten Speesenabrechnungen eines Herrn Karol und seines Präsidiums??? Ehrlich gesagt, das interessiert mich nicht die Bohne!!! Das zu bewerten sind die entsprechenden Hauptversammlungen der Verbände verantwortlich. 

Mich interessiert nur und ausschließlich, dass die Verbände sich mit all ihrer Kraft für die Belange der Angler und der Fischwaid einsetzen. Und wenn das erfüllt wird, bin ich gerne bereit, 1 € mehr zu bezahlen. Aber im Moment habe ich nur das Gefühl den Herren ihre Kriegskasse und ihre Pöstchen zu finanzieren!!! Und dazu bin ich, wie mittlerweile viele andere auch, nicht mehr bereit.


----------



## Seegeier (15. November 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*



Schuppentier schrieb:


> Wer einen einheitlichen Anglerverband in Thüringen leiten kann, ist doch letztlich Sache der Mitgliedsvereine, denn die müssen denjenigen oder diejenige mehrheitlich wählen. Das ist und bleibt demokratischer Grundsatz.
> 
> Fakt ist, dass es derzeit aber schon mal unmöglich ist, eine derartige Grundlage überhaupt zu schaffen. und da gibt es keine Guten oder Bösen, da haben alle ihren Anteil daran. Es gibt auf Seiten der TLAV oder auch AFVOT-Vereine mindestens genau so viele, die mit Herrn Karol und seinen Mannen nicht können und wollen. Was man in Bezug auf die wenig demokratischen und anglerfreundlichen Äußerungen aus dieser Ecke auch verstehen kann.
> 
> ...





Schuppentier schrieb:


> Um es mal ganz klar zu sagen, ich halte die Verbandspolitik des VANT auch für falsch, in der Sache verfehlt und oft auch für unsachlich.
> 
> Aber die Erfahrung hat doch gezeigt, dass die bisherigen Strategien nichts bringen. Aber leider, so scheint es mir, ist den progressiven Kräften in Thüringen die Argumentation ausgegangen und man hat sich auf das Niveau der gegenseitigen Diskreditierung herab gelassen.
> 
> ...



#6 da sind wir schon 3


----------



## tokeegecko (15. November 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

:m genauer gesagt schon 4

@Schuppentier
guter Beitrag #6


----------



## Schuppentier (15. November 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Entschuldigung, aber wer ist der 3. im Bunde??? 

Wenn wir noch ein paar Mitstreiter finden, können wir unser eigenes und völlig unabhängiges Ding machen, zur Vereinsgründung brauchts ja nur 7 |supergri!

@seegeier
Ich muss Dir aber mal ein Kompliment machen, nachdem Du gestern offensichtlich mehr als übersäuert warst, kann man ja doch ganz vernünftig mit Dir diskutieren. Ein Beispiel für alle Angler Thüringens!!! Hart und deutlich in der Sache, aber letztendlich vernünftig und verträglich!!! #6


----------



## Schuppentier (15. November 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Na bitte, wenn es noch ein paar mehr werden, können wir über die Revolution von unten nachdenken #6!

Weil soweit ich weiß, sind wir das Volk !!!


----------



## Schuppentier (16. November 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Da ist mir doch glatt der Morgenkaffee im Halse stecken geblieben.

Für alle, die es interessiert, ein Bericht zur außerordentlichen MV des VANT am 12.11.2011 findet ihr hier: http://www.asv-themar.de/aktuelles.htm.

@cherrythemar
Auch wenn ich Deine Reaktion verstehen kann, aber nun haben sie es geschafft und das ganz ohne Ausschluss. Der Schärfste Kritiker geht von Board und überlässt den ewig Gestrigen das Feld! Schade! Wie in der Politik auch, brauchts in jeder demokratischen Struktur eine gut funktionierende Opposition als Kontrolle der Herrschenden.
Wer soll denn diese Rolle und damit die Information der breiten Öffentlichkeit jetzt übernehmen?

Nach Verständnis von Herrn Karol könnten die 5 Verbände vllt. sein: TLAV, AFVOT, VANT, Berufsfischer und IG Großbrembach...


----------



## Honeyball (16. November 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Sehe ich auch so!!!
@cherrythemar:
Nachdem klar war, dass ihr euch korrekt verhalten habt und deshalb ein Ausschlussverfahren wegen verbandsschädigendem Verhaltens gegen den ASV Themar auf völlig wackeligen Füßen steht, blieb denen doch nur die Möglichkeit des aktiven Mobbings gegen euch. 
Und damit haben sie genau das Ziel erreicht, das sie haben wollten: Der größte (weil einzige?) Kritiker ist mundtot gemacht worden.
Dass euer Verein (bzw. eigentlich jeder Verein in Thüringen) in einem anderen, demokratisch und nach eindeutigen anglerfreundlichen Grundsätzen (z.B. in der Art wie den hier propagierten) arbeitenden Verband besser aufgehoben wäre, steht außer Frage. Dass der VANT definitiv nicht so arbeitet, hast Du ja oft genug belegt. Ob TLAV und/oder AFVOT so oder zumindest eher so arbeiten, kann ich nicht beurteilen. Den eindeutigen Nachweis dafür hab ich bisher jedenfalls noch nicht feststellen können.
Fakt ist jedoch, dass ihr/Du mit einem Rückzug genau diese Türen zum Abgrund weiter aufstößt, die Du eigentlich schließen wolltest.
Warum sucht ihr /suchst Du nicht einfach selbst nach juristischem Beistand? Genug Material für eine Klage gegen die Verbandsführung zu diversen Punkten der getroffenen Beschlüsse habt ihr doch längst zusammen.
Auch wenn eine MV etwas mehrheitlich oder sogar einstimmig beschließt, muss es rechtskonform sein. Und das ist z.B. bei der Diskrepanz zwischen Antragseingangsfrist (5 Wochen) und Einberufungsfrist (4 Wochen) definitiv nicht der Fall. Ein einigermaßen im Vereins- und Verbandsrecht gewiefter Jurist hätte sicherlich die Chance, auch im Nachhinein diese MV zumindest in Teilen zu kippen.
Warum wohl hatten die extra einen Juristen dabei?
Doch nur, damit man ihnen möglichst nicht an den Karren pinkeln kann!
Verständlich, dass ihr die Wunden leckt, die euch in einem von vornherein ungleichen Kampf beigebracht wurden. Aber die Alternative sollte nicht "aufgeben" sondern "aufrüsten" heißen.


			
				Mahatma Gandhi schrieb:
			
		

> „Zuerst ignorieren sie dich, dann lachen sie über dich, dann bekämpfen sie dich und dann gewinnst du.“


...aber nicht, wenn du in den Sack haust!!!


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. November 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Ich kann Andreas sehr gut verstehen.

Man muss seinen Entschluß nicht als Kapitulation vor Karol und Konsorten sehen, als vielmehr vor der bodenlosen Dummheit und Naivität der Mitglieder, die nicht gegen Karol und Co. vorgehen, bzw. nicht in der Lage sind zu begreifen, was Andreas und seine Mitstreiter aufzeigen. 

Genau wie einige hier im Board, sogar Aktivisten, lassen sie sich von den amtierenden Funktionären Sand in die Augen streuen. Lassen sich erklären wir furchtbar kompliziert die ganzen Zusammenhänge und Aufgaben sind, und dass natürlich nur sie - die amtierenden Funktionäre - in der Lage sind, das alles vollständig zu überblicken. Und natürlich ales nur zum Wohle der Angler. 

Dumme Schafe, die diejenigen anblöken, die sie vor dem Schlachter retten wollen. 

Lass sie sich doch schlachten lassen, geschieht ihnen recht.


----------



## cherrythemar (16. November 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Wie recht Du hast. Nur fragst Du dich irgendwann, welchen Sinn das eigetlich macht, wenn Du zum Schluss als einziger Verein immer wieder gegen eine Wand von Unverstand und Hassideologie anrennst. Mittlerweile hat eine nicht ganz unbeträchtliche Zahl von Vereinen den Entschluss gefasst, im VANT zu kündigen. Weiß nur keiner und öffentlich äußern sie sich nicht. Sicher haben am 12.11. in Oberpörlitz auch längst nicht alle aus Überzeugung  sondern eher der Gruppendynamik folgend abgestimmt. Dass man selbst im TMLFUN von einer beginnenden Selbstauflösung des VANT spricht, hat mir eine Meinungsäußerung aus diesem Hause am Montag gezeigt, nur offiziell darf man es nicht sagen, also weiß es keiner.
Günter Markstein hat mir gegenüber (sicher nicht ganz zu Unrecht) schwere Vorwürfe erhoben, dass ich seine private Meinung in unserem offenen Brief zitiert habe. Zur Verbandsausschutzsitzung des DAV am 05.11. war Thüringen kein Thema. Was nützt es also, wenn private Meinungen nicht öffentlich geäußert werden, wenn der Verbandsausschuss trotz unserer Bitte keine offizielle Meinung zu den Vorgängen um den VANT in ein Protokoll bringt? Welche Blüten diese "Zurückhaltung" treibt, war in dem anonymen Brief an mich s. http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=228885 zu lesen. Die Mitglieder des VANT glauben daran, weil Sie eben keine anderen Informationen und Meinungen kennen.
Solange sich an diesem Zustand nichts ändert, führt Opposition im VANT zu keinem Ergebnis.
Deshalb mein Fazit: "Reisende soll man nicht aufhalten". Wohin diese Reise für den VANT führt, werden wir mit Interesse beobachten. Wenn jemand eine bessere Idee hat, möchte er sie mir bitte sagen.
Übrigens noch eine Erläuterung zum Dachverbandsmodell des VANT:
Es soll bestehen aus dem fusionierten Verband (TLAV-AFVOT), aus dem VANT, aus dem Thüringer Berufsfischerverband, aus einem neu entsehenden VDSF- Landesverband und aus einem Verband der Fischereigenossenschaften, Hegegemeinschaften, Nebenerwerbsfischer usw. Heißen soll das ganze: Verband Thüringer Berufs- und Angelfischer. Zwei Verbände diese Fantasiegebildes existieren noch nicht einmal.


----------



## Schuppentier (16. November 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Wie gesagt, ich kann Dich verstehen und eine andere Lösung habe ich leider auf Anhieb auch nicht parat.

Dass sich der VANT ziemlich zügig schnell selbst erledigt, glaube ich noch nicht, aber das wird die Zeit zeigen.

Nur mal so, aus welchen Vereinen sollte denn ein neuer VDSF-Landesverband entstehen? Wir haben doch einen und wenn die Fusion auf Bundesebene kommt, hat sich der Übertritt vom TLAV zum DAV doch ohnehin erledigt.

Aber die ganze Dachverbandsidee ist eine Spinnerei sondergleichen, die nur unnötig Kohle verschlingt. Aber davon ist Karol schon seit Jahren einfach nicht abzubringen.


----------



## cherrythemar (16. November 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*



Schuppentier schrieb:


> Nur mal so, aus welchen Vereinen sollte denn ein neuer VDSF-Landesverband entstehen? Wir haben doch einen und wenn die Fusion auf Bundesebene kommt, hat sich der Übertritt vom TLAV zum DAV doch ohnehin erledigt.
> 
> Aber die ganze Dachverbandsidee ist eine Spinnerei sondergleichen, die nur unnötig Kohle verschlingt. Aber davon ist Karol schon seit Jahren einfach nicht abzubringen.



Der VDSF- Verband soll aus den Vereinen der IG Großbrembach und Vereinen des TLAV bestehen, welche den Weg der Fusion von TLAV und AFVOT nicht mit gehen wollen. Ob es solche gibt, weiß wahrscheinlich nur Herr Karol.


----------



## Schuppentier (16. November 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Danke für die Info, die dumpfe Ahnung hatte ich schon. 

Es mag sein, dass es Vereine beim TLAV gibt, die mit der Arbeit dieses Verbandes unzufrieden sind und die der Fusion mit dem AFVOT nicht unbedingt was abgewinnen können (kenne da auch ein paar). Dass die aber deswegen aus dem TLAV austreten und mit wehenden Fahnen zur IG rennen und dort in einen neuen VDSF-Verband eintreten, glaube ich im Leben nicht.

Wenn Du und die anderen Kritiker aber dann weg seid, ist ja der Weg vllt. frei für eine Fusion zwischen VANT und IG. Keine sehr angenehme Vorstellung .


----------



## Dunraven (16. November 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Blöde Frage, und eher eine Spinnerei, aber was würde denn passieren wenn ihr noch einen Verband gründen würdet? 
Dann wäre der gemeinsame Dachverband auf einmal wieder nicht möglich und was wäre denn dann?  Wie gesagt ist nicht ernst gemeint, aber wenn sowas passiert, das also einer nicht mitzieht, dann wäre ja die Idee von vornherein nicht durchsetzbar, oder würde sie dann darauf reduziert das fast alle drin sind?


----------



## Schuppentier (16. November 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Sinnvoll und vernünftig wäre es angesichts von gerade mal um die 22.000 organisierten Anglern in Thüringen einen Verband zu haben, um gegenüber der Politik und anderen die Kräfte zu bündeln.

Das setzt aber voraus, dass man grundsätzlich auf einer Linie schwimmt und zumindest in Grundsatzfragen einig ist. Das ein größerer Verband eine wesentlich größere Vielfalt an Meinungen und Ansichten beherbergt, liegt in der Natur der Sache, muss einem einheitlichen Verband aber nicht im Wege stehen.

In Thüringen muss man nun aber zur Kenntnis nehmen, dass es diese grundsätzliche Linie nicht gibt und ein einheitlicher Anglerverband daher derzeit nicht möglich ist.

Die Frage ist nun, wie es weiter geht. Sind die Verbände in der Lage, ihre Strategien zu überdenken und zumindest in angelpolitischen Fragen zum Wohl der Angler an einem Strang zu ziehen, was ihre Aufgabe wäre oder geht die Schlammschlacht nun erst richtig los? Obwohl ich nicht unbedingt pessimistisch veranlagt bin, befürchte ich eher Letzteres. Die Situation hat sich gegenüber den letzten Jahren nicht geändert, daran ändert auch die Mini-Fusion zwischen TLAV und AFVOT nach meiner Auffassung nichts Wesentliches.

Herr Karol und seine Mannen sind von ihrer Linie nicht abzubringen und die Vereinigungsbefürworter werden weiterhin mit allen Mittel versuchen, die Einheit zu erzwingen. Ich denke nur, dass ein Erzwingen der Einheit ebensowenig nicht funktionieren kann, wie es unmöglich sein wird, gewissen Leuten in Thüringen eine andere Meinung aufzudrücken.

Deswegen sage ich, wunden lecken, sammeln, Strategien überdenken. Dann miteinander reden, einander zuhören, versuchen einander zu verstehen, Positionen annähern und versuchen die Angler als Ganzes mitzunehmen und zusammen wachsen zu lassen. Meiner Meinung nach die einzige Chance, die Zweifler zu überzeugen und das Ruder noch herum zu reißen. Und das wird viel Kompromißbereitschaft auf allen Seiten erfordern. Möglicherweise müssen auch die Führungsspitzen neu besetzt werden, um einen Fortschritt zu erzielen. Wer aber die Einheit der Angler wirklich will, der darf auch nicht mit dem Arxxx an seinem Thron kleben!


----------



## Seegeier (16. November 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

appropo Arxxx an den Thron kleben, der klebt schon viel zu lange, das ist ja das Problem.
Aber weils auch um Kohle geht.
Igendlich ist es nicht verständlich wozu ein Jurist bei der MV anwesend war, aber wie bereits gesagt, um weitere Fehler zu vermeiden.
Ich möcht nicht wissen was dieser Besuch aus Berlin kostet. Mit dem Wurstpaket ist das nicht abgetan.
Trotdem ist unser Jurist über das Forum hier im Anlerboard aufs genauste informiert.
Bei der heutigen Güteverhandlung zwecks Feststellung der Beschlussfähigkeit der MV vom Aprill diesen Jahres, ist der voll im Bilde und versucht die Tatsachen für seine Mannen umzdrehen und auszunutzen.
Eigendlich hätte ein einfacher Anruf beim Amtsgericht heute ausgereicht um den Termin zu verschieben, da ja eh ein großteil der Beschlüsse am Samstag nachgeholt wurden.
Aber für ein "Wurstpacket" kommt der ja gerne von Berlin nach Suhl.
Ob unsere Vereinvorsitzenden wissen wie sich die Juristischen Kosten ( ca. 3.600,-€) aus 2010 zusammen setzen? Und für 2011 kanns noch eins obendrauf geben!!!
Aber Thüringer-Wurst ist ja bis über den Landesgrenzen hinaus bekannt, dafür macht mann alles.|kopfkrat


----------



## cherrythemar (16. November 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*



Honeyball schrieb:


> @cherrythemar:
> Warum sucht ihr /suchst Du nicht einfach selbst nach juristischem Beistand? Genug Material für eine Klage gegen die Verbandsführung zu diversen Punkten der getroffenen Beschlüsse habt ihr doch längst zusammen.
> Auch wenn eine MV etwas mehrheitlich oder sogar einstimmig beschließt, muss es rechtskonform sein. Und das ist z.B. bei der Diskrepanz zwischen Antragseingangsfrist (5 Wochen) und Einberufungsfrist (4 Wochen) definitiv nicht der Fall. Ein einigermaßen im Vereins- und Verbandsrecht gewiefter Jurist hätte sicherlich die Chance, auch im Nachhinein diese MV zumindest in Teilen zu kippen.
> Warum wohl hatten die extra einen Juristen dabei?
> Doch nur, damit man ihnen möglichst nicht an den Karren pinkeln kann!



*Für alle, die es interessiert:*
Wir hatten heute unseren ersten Gerichtstermin zu unserer Feststellungsklage betr. fehlender Beschlussfähigkeit der MV des VANT vom April dieses Jahres. Ich hatte den Eindruck, dass wir ganz gut vorbereitet waren und eine tolle junge Anwältin *(aus Themar)* an unserer Seite hatten. Zu einem Beschluss kam es heute mangels eines Protokolls der MV vom 21.11. noch nicht. Mehr wollen wir auch nicht verraten - warum? später.
Interessant war auch, dass der gleiche Anwalt ("Beisitzer" der MV vom 12.11.) heute schon mein Statement von gestern kannte. *Wir werden also auch von der "Justiz" beobachtet!* Kommt Euch das bekannt vor?
Vielleicht noch etwas mehr zu Herrn RA Dr. Mollnau:
Er arbeitet in Partnerschaft mit Prof. Dr. Göhring, also dem renomierten Anwaltsbüro in *Berlin*, was schon einige beachtliche Urteile für den DAV und wirkliche Anglerinteressen erstritten hat.
Dafür gibt es eine Rahmenvereinbarung mit dem DAV, welche jedoch nichts mit der Vertretung des VANT durch Dr. Mollnau in unserem Fall zu tun hat. Obwohl da schon ein gewisses "Gschmäckle" dabei ist, hat´s wohl seine Richtigkeit.
Die Frage ist natürlich, ob sich der VANT so einen "Staranwalt" leisten kann. Jedenfalls macht er es. Allein 2010 liefen knapp 4.000 Euro Anwalts- und Gerichtskosten auf, wenn ich Herrn Karol am Samstag richtig verstanden habe. Ob es die Teilnehmer am Samstag auch registriert haben, schien mir nicht so. Eher fühlten sie sich stolz und sicher, angesichts der so renomierten anwaltlichen Begleitung der Versammlung. Vielleicht kann mir mal jemand helfen, was dieser Tagesausflug von Dr. Mollnau von Berlin nach Oberpörlitz und zurück (ca. 800 km) so in etwa kostet?
Ich weiß nur, dass ein kleiner Urheberrechtstreit zu unserem Verbandslogo (Herr Karol hatte den 2010 gegen uns vom Zaun gebrochen) reichlich 500 Euro gekostet hat (3 anwaltliche Schreiben ohne Gerichts- und Fahrtkosten). Auf den Kosten hängen geblieben ist der VANT. Unsere Schuld?
So wird´s den Mitgliedern allerdings unterschwellig verklickert. Einer muss ja der Buhmann sein. 
Herr Karol *wollte* unseren Einspruch zum Protokoll (MV April 2011) *nicht entscheiden*. Uns blieb nur die Feststellungsklage vor Gericht. Unsere Schuld? Na klar, wir sollen doch endlich aufhören, alles zu zerstören!
Vielleicht denken einige Mitglieder aus dem VANT, die uns hier auch beobachten, mal darüber nach, woher das Geld für diese luxuriöse juristische Vertretung herkommt? Von einer Rechtsschutzversicherung im verbandsinteren Streit jedenfalls nicht! Vielleicht hätte sich auch die Schiedskommission (heute Ehrenrat) mal nach Themar auf die Socken machen können? Einen Beschluss hatte die MV im April dazu gefasst!
Wollen wir mal schaun, wie das ganze endet. Auf jeden Fall sind wir noch im Rennen (auf anderer Ebene) und schon ganz gespannt auf das Protokoll der MV vom letzten Samstag.

In diesem Sinne viele Grüße an alle Interessierten und *Beobachter*.


----------



## Schuppentier (16. November 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Na dann auch mal von mir einen schönen guten Abend an die Herren Rechtsanwälte.

Von mir aus kann doch hier jeder gern und zu jeder Zeit mitlesen und sogar mitdiskutieren. Ich habe davor keine Angst. Ich mache von meinem verfassungsmäßigen Recht auf freie Meinungsäußerung Gebrauch und das kann und wird mir kein Rechtsanwalt auf dieser Welt streitig machen (Hat man jetzt erst mit grandiosem Nullerfolg versucht |supergri). Im Übrigen sind doch auch Juristen nur Menschen, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.

Was der Spass kostet, kann man hier nicht genau sagen, hängt vom Streitwert bzw. der Honorarvereinbarung mit dem jeweiligen Anwalt ab. Nur billig wird es nicht sein, weil auch ein Anwalt will und muss ja von was leben. 
Aber davon abgesehen, sind die Kosten für Rechtsstreite beim VANT ja noch verschwindend gering, bei anderen sind sie um ein vielfaches höher . Aber das ist wohl nicht verwunderlich, wenn man sich ständig vor Gericht rumstreiten muss. Wieviele Maßnahmen an und in Gewässern man von diesem Geld wohl finanzieren könnte??? 

Nochmal, es ist beschämend, wo wir Angler gelandet sind. Es geht um unser Hobby und nicht um die Weltherrschaft |kopfkrat!!!


----------



## Zoddl (16. November 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Das sehe ich (mit Vorbehalt) doch etwas anders und fände diesen euren Schritt u.a. Umständen sogar genau richtig!


Schuppentier schrieb:


> @cherrythemar
> Auch wenn ich Deine Reaktion verstehen kann, aber nun haben sie es geschafft und das ganz ohne Ausschluss. Der Schärfste Kritiker geht von Board und überlässt den ewig Gestrigen das Feld! Schade! Wie in der Politik auch, brauchts in jeder demokratischen Struktur *eine gut funktionierende Opposition als Kontrolle der Herrschenden.
> Wer soll denn diese Rolle und damit die Information der breiten Öffentlichkeit jetzt übernehmen?*


So wie der ASV Themar und insbesondere Hr. Kirsch innerhalb des VANT thematisiert wurden, kann es doch gar keine "funktionierende Opposition" gegeben haben!? Oder irre ich mich? Gab es noch weitere, die sich auf den Verbandsversammlungen systemkritisch geäussert und das derart durchgezogen haben? 
Vielleicht hätte es helfen können, wenn auch die restlichen Unzufriedenen offen Kritik geübt hätten statt eben diesen Veranstaltungen fernzubleiben?
(Ja ja ... hätte-hätte-Märchenkette ... aber deswegen auch der oben erwähnte Vorbehalt. Ob es tatsächlich anders verlaufen wäre weiss ich/man nicht.) 

Würden jetzt nicht (dummerweise) zusätzlich eben jene Vereine austreten, die ebenfalls mit Karol und seiner Führungsriege nicht einverstanden sind, so hätten sich diese eben zur neuen Opposition bilden müssen und damit hoffentlich mehrstimmige Kritik geübt. 
Und die wäre, mal was ganz neues, ohne die Beteiligung des ASV Themar gekommen! Das wärs doch gewesen!

Passiert nun scheinbar aber wohl nicht mehr...? Stattdessen bleiben im VANT wohl nur noch die Karoltreuen, seine Ährenmitglieder und ein paar ewig - zufriedene?
Damit wäre Karol somit wohl komplett kritikbefreit und wird fortan nur noch über Erden schweben. Na dann Prost!|bigeyes


Grüzze
Zoddl


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Es gibt - wie immer in ganz Deutschland bei dieser ledigen Verbandsgeschichte nur 2 Wege, um etwas positives für Angler zu erreichen:
1.: Drinbleiben und versuchen etwas zu ändern.

2.: Austreten und sie da treffen, wos denen am meisten wehtut: Immer weiter zurückgehende Mitgliedsbeiträge


----------



## Schuppentier (17. November 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Da kann ich Dir nur zum Teil Recht geben, weil in Thüringen ist das so einfach nicht!

Schau Dir mal die Mitgliederzahlen der Verbände und ihre Haushalte an. Dann wirst Du sehen, dass die Mitgliedsbeiträge nicht die Haupteinnahmequelle sind.

Da mit Ausnahme des AFVOT in Thüringen die Verbände auch Verbandsgewässer und Gewässerfonds besitzen, kommt ein Teil des Geldes auch von dort, was ich ausdrücklich kritisiere. Daneben finanzieren sich die Verbände auch noch anderweitig, um nicht ausschließlich von Mitgliedsbeiträgen abhängig zu sein. Das hat sicher Vorteile für die Verbände, aber auch erhebliche Nachteile für die Mitglieder. Insoweit sind ein paar Austritte immer verkraftbar und gefährden nicht die Existenz eines Verbandes.

Außerdem bedeutet ein Austritt dann auch immer, seinen Mitgliedern den Zugang zu ihren Gewässern zu erschweren oder gar unmöglich zu machen. Das bekommt kein Vorstand bei seinen Mitgliedern einfach durch und das wissen auch die Verbände und machen sich genau das zu Nutze! Im Gegenteil, die Verbände versuchen, möglichst viele Gewässer zu bekommen und damit möglichst viele Angler an sich zu binden. Und wer dann noch in seinem Wunschgewässer angeln will, der hält einfach die Klappe, egal, ob er nun zufrieden ist oder nicht. So läuft das hier #q!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Dein Statement bestätgt nur wieder einmal meine des öfteren geäußerte Vermutung, dss es bei der ganzen Verbandschose eben in keinster Weise um Angler oder Angeln geht, sondern um Kohle, Macht, Pfründe und persönliche Eitelkeiten..

Es ist ein Trauerspiel - in Thüringen und auch im Rest von Deutschland, im VDSF und im DAV....


----------



## Seegeier (18. November 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Sicherlich geht es auch um Kohle, aber ob die paar Kröten denjenigen Glücklich machen bezweifle ich.
Vorangig genießt er dabei seine Macht und persönliche Eitelkeit.
Auf dem Gebiet schein er unschlagbar und versucht mit allen Mittel und Lügen seine Stellung zu halten.
Was ist denn mit seinem versprechen und sogar Unterschrift, bis Ende 2012 einen gemeinsamen Verband zugründen?
Nix nur Leut-Verar...!
Und diejenigen die ständig nur darüber predigen sind auch nicht besser.
Wir hätten zwar auf der MV in Operpörlitz das Ruder nicht rumreißen können, aber vieleicht hätte der eine oder andere darüber nachgedacht.
Ich verstehe trotzdem immer noch nicht wieso bei einem so sensieblen Finanzplan, bei dem es eigendlich um Mitgliedsgelder geht, keine weiteren Fragen gestellt werden.
Wie bereits Andreas sagte ab Mitte des Raumes für viele nicht nachzulesen Was da mit dem Geld so passierte und für was es ausgegeben wird.
Aber vieleicht werden die Getreuen von Meister Karaol anders behandelt wie die Maulaffen und bekommen die Finanzpläne und Mitgliederlisten zugesand.
Andere "die Maulaffen" müssen auf die Geschäftsstelle um solche Unterklagen einzusehen so Geheim sind die!!!!!
Wo wir da hingeraten sind ist nicht nachvollziebar.
Jede GmbH und Furzverein legen Ihre Bilanzen öffenlich aus nur bei uns ist das sooooo Geheim.


----------



## Honeyball (18. November 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*



Seegeier schrieb:


> Jede GmbH und Furzverein legen Ihre Bilanzen öffenlich aus nur bei uns ist das sooooo Geheim.


Nein, Seegeier, leider nicht *jede*!!!
Ich kenne da noch so eine, wo alles schön heimlich im Untergrund abläuft, damit ja keiner mitbekommt, wer sich da klammheimlich 'ne goldene Nase dran mitverdient...:m


----------



## Ohne Vorurteile (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Sehr schön 

見猿
聞か猿
言わ猿

_mizaru_ 
_kikazaru_ 
_iwazaru_

endlich Ruhe im Haus


----------



## Ohne Vorurteile (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

haben recht 

m.E. Administrator dieses forums ist nicht geeigneit kommentare abzugeben


----------

